# Leckerton Audio Slimline UHA-4



## mrarroyo

It has been a while since I sat down to write some impressions her at Head Fi,  however the opportunity presented itself and herein are my thoughts. Thanks for reading.
   
   
  I have had the Slimline UHA-4 unit in my possession for about two months. It has been used as both a USB DAC/Amp combo and a portable amp. In summary I like how this unit sounds and that it is such a compact performer.
   
  The USB was recognized right away by computers running MAC OS 10.6.6, Windows XP, and Windows 7. This unit is charged via the included USB cable which also functions to “feed” the digital files. With the advent of home/car chargers that allow charging using the USB plug format the charging of the UHA-4 should provided added versatility.
   
  The one feature I wish was incorporated is a line out, this would allow the user to feed the decoded digital files to an external amp of the users choice. I realize this feature is of minimal use to most users since the intended market is for those looking for an DAC/Amp unit with a reduced footprint to be used on the go.
   
  Barring this small issue the UHA-4 sports some cool features, the main one being its small size. This is followed by low/high gain switch, x-feed, and an Alps digital volume control. The width of the UHA-4 allows it to sit below an iPod Classic or an iPhone perfectly, thus adding to its usability.
   
  The unit sports two LED’s, the front is the power indicator and it is green if the battery has at least 1 hour of remaining running time. This turns red when the remaining running time is less than 1 hour. There is a 2nd LED on the back by the USB port, this turns orange while charging. A nice feature is the use of a 500 mAh iPod battery, thus it would be an easy task to find a suitable replacement.
   
  Your can read more about this unit at: http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-4/ For those interested the technical specifications are:
   
  • Dynamic range: 108 dB A-weighted with analog input (100 Ω load), 93 dB A-weighted with USB input

 Up to 40mW into 32Ω,<1.0%TH
 Up to 50mW into 100Ω,<1.0%TH
 Up to 15 mW into 300Ω,<1.0%THD
 THD, A-wtd: <0.025%, 1 mW into 32 Ω
 10 dBV max output level into high-impedance load (>600 Ohms)
 Frequency response: 13 Hz to 22.5 kHz, +/- 1dB
 Dimensions: 3.3" x 2.75" x 0.47"
 24 hours typical runtime on full battery • 32kHz, 44.1kHz, and 48kHz sample rates supported for USB audio streaming (16-bit)
 Enclosure: extruded aluminum, anodized
   
  Below is a list of the cans I used with the UHA-4, all four were driven effortlessly and IMO the sound was engaging, detailed, and with very good extension. Actually the clarity was the most distinctive feature.
   

 Audio Technica ATH-ESW9
 Yuin OK-1
 Ultimate Ears TF10
 Westone 2
   
  In closing I would like to thank Nick of Leckerton Audio for the opportunity to try the UHA-4.


----------



## brendon

$169 + shipping is a very neat price for a DAC + AMP.
   
  Any comparisons with other similarly priced amps like the Ibasso T3 ?


----------



## ardgedee

Thanks for the writeup, mrarroyo. I've been happy with the UHA-6 for a few months now, and it's a great little amp. I don't think Leckerton products get the attention here they deserve; Nick is producing some wonderful equipment.


----------



## mrarroyo

^ Glad to hear you are enjoying the unit.
   
  ^^ I do not have the T3 anymore, gave it to a friend. Sorry.


----------



## shotgunshane

@mrarroyo
  How would you compare this with the minibox es?  These are the 2 amps I'm trying to decide upon.  Skylab had some really nice things to say about it's predecessor UHA-3 and it's bass presentation.  Also I understand the UHA-4 shares the same output amp as the pricier UHA-6.
   
  The dac could come in useful as well on my acer timeline, which has a very weak soundcard.


----------



## ardgedee

The UHA-4 uses the same opamp as the UHA-6, but the rest of the amplifier section is probably different, since there are different advertised output ratings (the UHA-6 being more powerful). Probably not a significant difference unless you're prone to loud listening or wearing inefficient/high impedance phones.


----------



## shotgunshane

I'll be using mostly IEMs and occassionaly Sennheiser HD497's, so nothing hard to drive.  The main purpose to amp is to enjoy the dynamic range of the phones at a lower volume level when compared to the HO of my apple products; and hopefully add a little body to the bass.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have been a fan of the MiniBox E since it first came out, and I have own the E+ and the ES. I truly think they are a top tier portable amp. However the ES has three buffers per channel stacked which reduces the battery usage to about 11-12 hours and IMO it has way too much gain if you plan on using it with IEM. Perhaps you could ask Fang of Head Direct to scale back the buffers to just one per channel like the E and E+ had.
   
  The UHA-4 is IMO a really nice sounding combo which allows the user dual use by incorporating a USB DAC. Personally I find it more useful than the ES and if I had to purchase one it would be my choice. However if Fang cut the number of buffers to one then ...


----------



## kbuzz

Im curious about this one as well.  I like the form factor. Wonder how it compares to say a total bithead, which off the top of my head is a dac/amp in this price range.


----------



## 129207

Looks good! Reminds me of the Headstage Arrow.


----------



## bulmanxxi

So, how is the SQ??


----------



## bulmanxxi

This is a really good amp and probably the best value out there of all the offerings discussed here!  It easily competes with the TTVJ slim at 1/3 price and RSA as well.  Fantastic amp AND DAC and way underrated or unrated at a fantastic price!  Best value - have not encountered a better value out there yet.


----------



## kbuzz

Would love to know where this sits vis a vis a total bit head or TTVJ slim dac.    Id like to step up from the TBH and the TTVJ is my first choice....


----------



## bulmanxxi

The Leckerton UHA-4 is easily a better deal than the TTVJ slim with DAC, which is also a great amp and an ok dac.  UHA-4 is only $169+shipping (amp/dac), TTVJ with DAC is $450!  Or a whooping almost $300 more...  The SQ of the UHA-4 is quite on par, if not better (from memory as I do not have the TTVJ any longer) - UHA-4 pretty much lacks NOTHING.  Really an amazing amp at a price that beats ALL competition at the moment in SQ and features.


----------



## aamefford

I just received mine, about 20 minutes ago.  So far, it works.  It is sort of an odd shape, wider than my touch 4g, slightly wider than my iphone 3gs, and an inch and a half give or take shorter.  I'm looking forward to actually giving it a test drive.  It will be AB'd against my Arrow.  I listen quietly, and the Arrow has a bit too much gain for me, even in a modified, lower gain configuration.  I think I'm in the minority on the Arrow being a bit too loud though.  I'm hoping the digital volume control and low gain on the Leckerton will solve my issue.


----------



## bulmanxxi

At least with MTPC, the UHA-4 is a bit more "musical" or "warm" or "enjoyable" whereas the Arrow was quite dry and not to my liking regardless of the numerous features and slim form factor.  PLUS, and this is a BIG PLUS, the Arrow DOES NOT have a DAC AND COSTS almost twice as much s the UHA-4, AND the UHA-4 is "always" in stock, so no waiting for weeks or months like the Arrow, thus the UHA-4 WINS in more ways than one.


----------



## kbuzz

FYI Nick at leckerton just let me know that the dac in the slim is not ipad compatible. The other two amp/dacs are.
  Hopefully the next version will be


----------



## shotgunshane

aamefford said:


> I just received mine, about 20 minutes ago.  So far, it works.  It is sort of an odd shape, wider than my touch 4g, slightly wider than my iphone 3gs, and an inch and a half give or take shorter.  I'm looking forward to actually giving it a test drive.  It will be AB'd against my Arrow.  I listen quietly, and the Arrow has a bit too much gain for me, even in a modified, lower gain configuration.  I think I'm in the minority on the Arrow being a bit too loud though.  I'm hoping the digital volume control and low gain on the Leckerton will solve my issue.




Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## rawrster

I've always wondered about the UHA-4 but didn't want to buy one to find out. I'm glad some people are getting it.
   
  @aamedford: can you try it out of a computer with your quads and let me know how it goes? I want a smaller dac/amp for my netbook when I leave the house and I was looking at this before I got lazy and just stuck with my current dac/amp which sounds great but I would prefer a smaller package.


----------



## aamefford

So far, I find it more to my liking than the arrow.  It is a clean, basically neutral to ever so slightly warm amp.  The low gain is -6 db, perfect for iem's.  My stock Arrow had about 5 degrees of rotation, and never got out of channel imbalance before it was too loud, and the modified one with lower gain got maybe twice that far.  There is plenty of volume control with the digital volume on the UH-4 in low gain.  It got too loud long before I ran out of volume using EQu on my touch 4G.  EQu has a lower dock connector output volume than the ipod player does.
   
  The crossfeed is the Linkowitz circuit, similar to the headroom amps.  It adds just a touch of low end, warming up the sound.  The headroom amps have a treble boost to offset this, the UH-4 doesn't.  I just use a slight bass reduction through EQu, and it works just fine.
   
  I have not tried the DAC yet.  It is the same chip as the Headstage dac cable that I bought with my Arrow.  The DAC cable sounds pretty nice, though not high end.
   
  In brief, the UH-4 is one heck of a deal!  It sounds great, has a digital volume control, and a dac, for something like $179 delivered.  I bought mine barely used for a bit less.  I put the Arrow up for sale after about 5 minutes with the Leckerton.  It is everything I had hoped the Arrow would be - well except tiny.  It is small, but the Arrow is minuscule!
   
  Note - I'm not slamming the Arrow - it is a good amp, but wasn't the right one for me.
   
  I'll try it out of a computer via the dac in the next few days, and I'll give it a try with my D7000's.  The Arrow was great with the D7000's (still on low gain!)  I'm curious to see how the Leckerton stacks up with my full size cans, though that is not it's purpose.


----------



## bulmanxxi

My audio impressions are similar compared to the Arrow.  However, from memory, since the Headphonia cable is no longer listed, the DAC chips are not the same.  If i recall, the latest Headphonia, actually used Woldfson WM8740 whereas the Leckerton uses TI PCM2706.  Even the older Headphonia cable seems used TI PCM2704.  In any case, it sounds fantastic as a DAC/AMP combo - I actually use it more as an amp/dac than for portable use but it's very nice that it provides that option as well.  Bottom line, amazing that the UHA-4 has not generated more buzz around here plus it's made in the USA!!!


----------



## rawrster

Leckerton is not a very well known brand even here so I'm not surprised their products are that popular. The UHA-6S never received much attention here either although some members liked it quite a bit.
   
  How does the crossfeed for the UHA-4 work?
   
  Right now I'm using my audinst dac/amp so if I can get something closer to the size of my J3 that would be pretty ideal for me and the price is pretty reasonable as long as no unexpected expense comes in the future. I don't amp my portable rig so no worries about that feature. I would use it purely as a dac/amp for my netbook when I'm in a cafe, library, etc.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Perhaps "big brands" around here are related to their sponsorship??
   
  In any case, the UHA-4 in combination with the new Mac players - Pure Music, Fidelia, Audirvana, etc. works fine.  Much better than uDac-2 which has the serious and well acknowledged channel imbalance issues.  The UHA-4 at its price is simply the only and best available.  The iBasso D4 (no crossfeed) is the only close competitor and also outstanding but a boxier/bigger and does not have a rechargeable battery and it is about $50 more including shipping plus it is not made in the USA.  Another pretty good one is the Apogee One, but it does not have a battery and it is even larger yet it can be found in the same price range on eBay, etc.  Leckerton is simply the best and only amp/dac with portability, crossfeed, etc. in that price range that I am aware of and even twice the price.
   
  The Leckerton website has a link about the crossfeed.  I rarely use it as I don't hear huge difference, but that's probably a good thing...  It says the benefit is mostly realized after listening for many hours by reducing fatigue and benefit varies with different types of music....  It's nice that it's there though.


----------



## Anaxilus

So what's the voltage swing on this thing?  The Arrow is very powerful so I'm wondering if the Leckerton is even comparable in that respect.


----------



## bulmanxxi

I would email Nick at Leckerton Audio for any tech specs:
   
  http://www.leckertonaudio.com/support/contact_us/


----------



## TekeRugburn

was contemplating of getting the arrow since my alo rx  crapped out on me.... but with this price and features i decided to get the uha-4.  can get the alo rx fixed and a uha-4 for about the same price (50 more) than just a new arrow.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Can't go wrong with the UHA-4 especially at that price and they have 30 days money back guarantee just in case!


----------



## Scudbot

This is my first post although I've been lurking in the bushes for quite a while. I've been running a UHA4 for a few weeks. Not only is the amp/DAC a true bargain but you'll get world class customer service as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pitch Black

How's the bass on these wonderful looking things?
  Anybody pair it with the TF10s?
   
  Thanx!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





pitch black said:


> How's the bass on these wonderful looking things?
> Anybody pair it with the TF10s?
> 
> Thanx!


 
   
  can't comment on the bass because im about to order mine today, but since you're coming form TF10's bass shouldnt be a problem, always found the bass more than adequate.  Also, TF10's are pretty efficient headphones so amping them wouldnt see that much of an increase of SQ.  But, if you play most of your music through a notebook/netbook than the dac will definately help.


----------



## Anaxilus

You TF10 users should inquire as to what the output impedance is on the Leckerton.  The TF10 has been known to be picky w/ amps.


----------



## Scudbot

10 dBV max output level into high-impedance load (>600 Ohms)


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I've always wondered about the UHA-4 but didn't want to buy one to find out. I'm glad some people are getting it.
> 
> @aamedford: can you try it out of a computer with your quads and let me know how it goes? I want a smaller dac/amp for my netbook when I leave the house and I was looking at this before I got lazy and just stuck with my current dac/amp which sounds great but I would prefer a smaller package.


 
  Listening now, from my hackintoshed dell mini 10v into the UHA-4, into the Quads.  It sounds really surprisingly good!  Good enough that I am considering ditching my high(ish) end bedside set-up in favor of this setup.  It isn't as nice as the D7000's out of the Headroom UDA, but it is surprisingly close enough, and a lot more convenient and useful to me.


----------



## rawrster

If there's no channel imbalance with your quads then it would be quite the winner. My current dac/amp has some imbalance but it doesn't get to the point where it is too loud before the imbalance is gone. It sounds like it is something that was built for sensitive iem or headphones.


----------



## bulmanxxi

The UHA-4 has electronic volume control so there is no channel imbalance.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Bass is great with MTPC as well as overall SQ.


----------



## Kunlun

could people compare the uha-4 with the ttvj slim in greater detail, please?


----------



## nico_g

I actually own a RSA Tomahawk with my Westone UM3-X.
  I'm satisfied with this combo, except some minor points : the Tomahawk, even in low gain mode has to much gain : the volume control adjustment has a very short range for my listening level taste.
  So I would like to know if the Leckerton would be a great improvement...
  Does it produce any hiss (in low gain mode) with IEM ?
  How could it be compared to RSA amps like Tomahawk or P51 or Shadow ?
  Its low gain position is -6db so it would be perfect for my IEM.
  Any information and advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## aamefford

I had a tomahawk with shure se530's.  It was a nice pairing.  I think I had the Pico with my UM3X's and Westone 3's.  The tomahawk was a nice amp as I recall.  My UHA-4 with my 1964 Ears quads is a great setup.  The quads are fairly sensitive, they hiss out of my headroom UDA.  I can't guarantee, but I suspect the UHA-4 will work nicely with the Westones, which I think are also very sensitive.  Another excellent iem amp is the HeadAmp Pico Slim.  A bit spendy, but it is a nice amp.  It has been a while since I've heard one, and I am not running out to get one over my new Leckerton.  Partly because the DAC seems decent, and handy out of my netbook, and partly because I like crossfeed.  The Leckerton works very well for my needs, and sounds great.
   
  As a side note, I am considering scaling back my bedside rig.  I am considering the flagship Leckerton - the UHA-6S or whatever the model is with the optical in, as my source is a mac or an airport express.  The dac chip in that one is (I'm pretty sure) the same chip as what is in my Headroom Ultra Desktop.  I guess I am impressed enough to consider another Leckerton amp.


----------



## shotgunshane

^Nice. How many steps of volume do you get to use before it gets too loud?


----------



## aamefford

The volume is a soft switch that you move right to increase, left to decrease, and hold left or right to continue to increase or decrease.  I can hold it quite a while (couple of seconds maybe?) and go from silent to listening level.  I don't know how many single clicks from silent to to loud, but I find the graduations provide almost infinite steps like a regular pot, but it is digital, so no channel imbalance, and no hiss for me anyway.


----------



## bulmanxxi

No hiss with MTPC and volume adjustment seems to have a rather significant range but not so much as to be impractical or a hassle.
   
  From memory, the UHA-4 is better than the RSA Shadow (and more than two times cheaper!) as it has a built in DAC, crossfeed, gain switch.  UHA-4 SQ is also more satisfying than the Shadow - the Shadow is very good and clean but rather dry and sterile in contrast to the UHA-4, which is rather musical and just slightly warm perhaps.  The UHA also has a better soundstage/3d.
   
  The UHA-4 and TTVJ Slim are actually quite on par SQ wise, but the UHA-4 seems to have better control over the bass, where the TTVJ seems a bit loose if not boomy.  Both great amps though and the UHA-4 has a better DAC than the TTVJ Slim with DAC.  UHA is also shorter, has better battery life and it's almost three times cheaper!
   
  Leckerton also has a 30 day money back guarantee, which I'm not sure if either RSA or TTVJ have.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> No hiss with MTPC and volume adjustment seems to have a rather significant range but not so much as to be impractical or a hassle.
> 
> From memory, the UHA-4 is better than the RSA Shadow (and more than two times cheaper!) as it has a built in DAC, crossfeed, gain switch.  UHA-4 SQ is also more satisfying than the Shadow - the Shadow is very good and clean but rather dry and sterile in contrast to the UHA-4, which is rather musical and just slightly warm perhaps.  The UHA also has a better soundstage/3d.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! Could you compare the mids, treble, soundstage, detail, etc, too, please?


----------



## bulmanxxi

This is from memory as I no longer have the shadow or ttvj:

All three are top tier amps. 
Detail - almost equal with the shadow seeming more analytical due to sounding a bit dry but only relative to e Ttvj and UHA-4
Mids - ttvj and UHA-4 more lush and musical but shadow is not bad
Highs - all are pretty good and nothing stands apart but shadow is quite clear and maybe just slightly flatter where ttvj and UHA-4 are a bit more music/mid centric
Soundstage - UHA and ttvj deeper and wider than shadow but again shadow is very clear but more two dimensional perhaps

All three are great amps but ttvj and UHA-4 are really really close to each other in SQ whereas the shadow is a rather different but still great. Shadow is very very small and I found it a bit impractical as it was difficult to reach and find and adjust volume in a pocket as it is much smaller than iPod or iPhone. 

Ttvj has a very nice volume control although not digital but actually I prefer it over the rocker switches that the UHA and shadow sport but the UHA has a bigger one so it's a bit easier to work than the shadow. The shadow has a crazy long battery life. 

Given all of the above and factoring price, I can't justify spending more on the ttvj or shadow over the UHA-4 unless there is some synergy issue related to specific equipment.


----------



## edvardd

Thank you for your impression bulmanxxi! Have you tried UHA-4 with some full size headphones or just IEM´s? I'm wondering if it will be able to drive LCD2, Ultrasone 900 and such phones without clipping or distortion. btw, have you compared it to headstage Arrow? looking forward to hear some of your thoughts.
  Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> This is from memory as I no longer have the shadow or ttvj:
> 
> All three are top tier amps.
> Detail - almost equal with the shadow seeming more analytical due to sounding a bit dry but only relative to e Ttvj and UHA-4
> ...


----------



## nico_g

Hello and thanks for all the replies.
  I think that this UHA4 would be a very good choice for me (Westone UM3-X).
  The Pico Slim was very tempting too but I've seen on this forum that it has some drawbacks : it makes a loud "pop" when turned on or off and maybe some hiss with high sensitivity IEMs...


----------



## bulmanxxi

Comparison to the Arrow was made earlier but essentially, while the Arrow has even more features and slimmer size, it still costs almost twice as much now with the price increase, has a long wait, and no DAC.  Most importantly, SQ wise, the Leckerton UHA-4 is a more musical and enjoyable amp whereas the Arrow is quite dry and all of the TTVJ, Shadow and UHA-4 offer better/more enjoyable SQ.
   
  I have not tried the UHA-4 with full size phones but this amp is intended for portable use mainly (although it does a very fine job as a DAC attached to a  computer) so full size phones probably are not the intended match for it.  Since it has a gain switch though, it is probably capable of driving certain full size phones but for specific ones it's probably best to ask Nick at Leckerton or see if someone else has tried such combo around here.
   
  To correct earlier statement, the UHA-4 DOES work with the iPad but as an AMP ONLY either through a line out or the headphone out BUT NOT as a DAC through a USB out via a camera connection kit.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> Comparison to the Arrow was made earlier but essentially, while the Arrow has even more features and slimmer size, it still costs almost twice as much now with the price increase, has a long wait, and no DAC.  Most importantly, SQ wise, the Leckerton UHA-4 is a more musical and enjoyable amp whereas the Arrow is quite dry and all of the TTVJ, Shadow and UHA-4 offer better/more enjoyable SQ.


 

 I don't know about that.  From my readings most people seem to like the Arrow more than the Shadow for SQ.  I also think the Arrow is more neutral than dry.  I wonder what you think the DACPort or Stepdance sounds like if the Arrow is 'dry'.


----------



## aamefford

I was AB'ing my 1964 ears quads against my D7000's.  The quads hiss from my headroom UDA, so I set up as fair a test as I could:
   
  iPhone streaming to airport express, optical into the Headroom UDA, pre-out into the Leckerton UHA-4, and volume matched with the Leckerton as well as I could.
   
  The UHA-4 did my D7000's justice!  On low gain on both, plenty of volume for a good AB.  Sure the D7000's sound just a bit better from the UDA - I hope so, that is a $2.2K rig!  It is not anywhere near 15 times better, though.  The little UHA-4 did a great job with both.  I haven't tried the high gain setting with the D7000's yet, may not get around to it unless someone REALLY wants me to...
   
  I also spent some time with the dac this morning - macbook pro to UHA-4 via USB, into the quads.  Really, really nice!  Great sound stage - I was listening to Mozart Requiem and the Benedictine Chant stuff to test drive the Quads on classical.  The Leckerton is one heck of an overachiever, and so are the 1964 Ears quads.  A little "new toy-itis?" Oh absolutely.  I am committed to the quads, they are customs - I better be happy with them.  The UHA-4 though, if it didn't suit my needs very well, it would be gone now.  There are LOTS of good portable amps out there.  Hope that helps out a bit for anyone considering one.  Note that I had a Pico Dac/Amp, and have heard the Pico Slim.  I was planning to go to one or the other again if the Leckerton didn't pan out.  I am quite happy with the UHA-4.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I don't know about that.  From my readings most people seem to like the Arrow more than the Shadow for SQ.  I also think the Arrow is more neutral than dry.  I wonder what you think the DACPort or Stepdance sounds like if the Arrow is 'dry'.


 
   
  For my needs, the Leckerton is far better than the Arrow, but note for my needs - quiet listening with sensitive IEM's.  The Arrow is a heck of an amp with my D7000's.  It gave my headroom a decent run.  It just doesn't do what I need, and the Leckerton does.  As to sound of the Arrow, maybe not dry, but pretty close to wire with gain sterile, which is what an amp out to do.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> For my needs, the Leckerton is far better than the Arrow, but note for my needs - quiet listening with sensitive IEM's.  The Arrow is a heck of an amp with my D7000's.  It gave my headroom a decent run.  It just doesn't do what I need, and the Leckerton does.  As to sound of the Arrow, maybe not dry, but pretty close to wire with gain sterile, which is what an amp out to do.


 

 Yes, I remember your bat hearing dealing w/ the channel imbalance on the Arrow.


----------



## bulmanxxi

The Centrance DACport is a fantastic amp/dac and it's SQ cannot be faulted. Yet, it is not portable due to lack of battery and its price is rather outrageous especially compared to the UHA-4.. So, the UHA-4 wins again. 

I have not heard the Stepdance but its form factor and price and lack of DAC and rechargeable battery are all minuses compared to the Leckerton. Is the Leckerton the best amp ever then? Don't know but it is a great amp at an even greater price and has ended the search for the "One".. It simply does all i need it to do and lacks nothing obvious. Just like the MTPC did for phones. That's quite an achievement having gone through multiple amps, dacs and phones. Finally, I can enjoy the music without worrying whether my equipment is sufficient or I overpaid for something and look for ways to squash buyer's remorse.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> The Centrance DACport is a fantastic amp/dac and it's SQ cannot be faulted. Yet, it is not portable due to lack of battery and its price is rather outrageous especially compared to the UHA-4.. So, the UHA-4 wins again.
> 
> I have not heard the Stepdance but its form factor and price and lack of DAC and rechargeable battery are all minuses compared to the Leckerton. Is the Leckerton the best amp ever then? Don't know but it is a great amp at an even greater price and has ended the search for the "One".. It simply does all i need it to do and lacks nothing obvious. Just like the MTPC did for phones. That's quite an achievement having gone through multiple amps, dacs and phones. Finally, I can enjoy the music without worrying whether my equipment is sufficient or I overpaid for something and look for ways to squash buyer's remorse.


 


   
  I would not say this amp is better than Stepdance ONLY based on the type of battery it uses. Get a Stepdance, listen to it for some time and then decide.


----------



## aamefford

There are a bunch of amps out there with equal or better sound quality, especially with full size cans.  There are far fewer out there that are good with sensitive iems.  The Pico Slim, Tomahawk, even the Pico DAC/AMP, though the whole volume travel thing rears it's head again wth the regular Pico.  The Pico has a really good volume pot, though. The Leckerton UHA-4 has the perfect for me blend of LOW gain, great digital volume, nice dac, decent form factor, great sound quality and a high value price.  Plus, it's my new toy, and I always get new toy-itis!


----------



## bulmanxxi

No need to get a Stepdance or any other amp for me - the UHA-4 does everything I need it to do at a MOST COMPETITIVE PRICE and sounds fantastic with my equipment.  The Stepdance may be a great amp in its own right, but the UHA-4 beats it on several factors: price, form factor for true portability, rechargeable battery, DAC,  PLUS it has outstanding built quality, crossfeed, gain switch if needed, and a fantastic sound for my MTPC.  And built in US, of course, with great customer support and instant availability.  What else could one ask for?  My portable amp search stopped with the UHA-4.


----------



## F900EX

Hello, 
   
  For quite some time I have been a reader of this site, but decided to join after I saw this thread.  For me, I was about to buy the _*iBasso D6 or the Arrow was a strong possibility or maybe the new FiiO.  *_
   
  Problem I see there is so much to choice when it comes to portable amps, everyone of them seems be great in one form or another. I want something that is very portable, my Cowon J3 using Yuin PK2s will hopefully sound better or whatever headphones I buy in the future, and what would be a huge plus is been able to use it with my laptop.  My budget is under $300 for a Amp. 
   
  Only down side there is not a lot of reviews regarding the UHA-4, and given the fact its only $169, comes with a 30day MBG + I do not have to wait a long time to get one gives me very little reason to not give Leckerton Audio a chance.  
   
  I wish I had something to compare it to since I have never owned a amp, so I bought a FiiO E5, yes I know, I gotta start somewhere right ?


----------



## 129207

F900EX, make sure to let us know how you like it if you decide to buy one. I myself have an Arrow but only because I didn't know the Leckerton existed. I'd love to try one!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> F900EX, make sure to let us know how you like it if you decide to buy one. I myself have an Arrow but only because I didn't know the Leckerton existed. I'd love to try one!


 


  I would love to try it too, especially that my D6 is defective and I have to decide whether to return it for a refund or have it replaired/ replaced. The price is definitely attractive and its form factor highly portable.


----------



## aamefford

My sentiments are pretty well covered in this thread, but for the record - IMHO, the Arrow is a heck of an amp for a lot of things.  What it is not good at, is low volume listening with sensitive iem's.  The UHA-4 excels at low volume listening with sensitive iem's.  It also works quite well with higher sensitivity headphones.  It doesn't have a lot of voltage swing, so there will be other portables that will be better with low impedance, full sized headphones that want a lot of voltage and current.  That said, it works quite nicely with my D7000's, even compared to my Headroom UDA.  The UDA is a much better match, but the little Leckerton does quite nicely.
   
  OK, from here on out, I will try to refrain from repeating myself.  Again.  Because that would be redundant.  You can say that again...


----------



## F900EX

Well after thinking about it, I went ahead and placed the order for the Black/Black UHA-4 Slimline USB DAC/Amp. 
   
  For testing I will be using a  Sasha Clip + , Cowon J3.
   
  Headphones - Yuin PK2's and  Monster Turbine Pro Copper's. 
   
  Laptop - Alienware M11x,  M17x D3. 
   
  I will update when I receive them.


----------



## estreeter

If I didnt own the T3, and I had more IEMs, I'd probably be interested in a slimline amp at this price - I definitely liked some aspects of the TTVJ Slim and its a lot more expensive - but there is no getting around the fact that bigger amps sound bigger. This definitely has all the ingredients for a blazing FOTM portable though, and I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Pitch Black

Anybody used it on the iphone or similar devices?
How bad is the interference from the gsm/cdma or 3G networks?


----------



## happybuns

Do they accept international orders? Sent them an email but no reply as of yet.


----------



## rawrster

How is the UHA-4 when cell phones are close? I get noise every once in a while with my current dac/amp when my phone is too close and the reception changes.


----------



## i_djoel2000

is there any proper review about this amp in this forum? this thing seems very underrated


----------



## bulmanxxi

I use it with an iPhone 4 and have not encountered any interference so far.


----------



## Pitch Black

That's interestig to hear.
Leckerton didn't advertise the UHA-4 as being phone friendly.
From what i've seen, the arrow seems to take on interference pretty badly.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Hopefully it'll sound as good as i hope it will be, just placed my order


----------



## F900EX

Nick of Leckerton Audio replied to my e-mail I had sent him yesterday, he answered my questions and so far so good.  
   
  The amp I purchased get's shipped out on Monday.


----------



## munkyballz

^Nice.  Looking forward some additional impressions of this.  Especially if you guys have any full size cans with a bit larger impedances, seeing how they work with it...  I know it's designed for low imped. and IEMs, but would be nice if to see if it can do a decent job with fuller sized or harder to drive cans. 
   
  Even w/o, the amp already sounds mighty tempting and small enough to throw in the bag and use with my laptop as a DAC or Clip; dimensions much more portable than my current D10, which I can just then leave at home and use a DAC for the PC...  Aarrrgh, why are there so many attractive toys in this hobby!?  Poor wallet.  Subscribed.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> ^Nice.  Looking forward some additional impressions of this.  Especially if you guys have any full size cans with a bit larger impedances, seeing how they work with it...  I know it's designed for low imped. and IEMs, but would be nice if to see if it can do a decent job with fuller sized or harder to drive cans.
> 
> Even w/o, the amp already sounds mighty tempting and small enough to throw in the bag and use with my laptop as a DAC or Clip; dimensions much more portable than my current D10, which I can just then leave at home and use a DAC for the PC...  Aarrrgh, why are there so many attractive toys in this hobby!?  Poor wallet.  Subscribed.


 
  Leckerton also has a couple or three other amps that should do well with higher impedance cans from what I can see.  I wish I could test drive the UHA-4 with some higher impedance cans, but it seems my tastes are always best suited to cans that are low impedance, such as the D7000's, quads and other iem's, my soon to be decided on an purchased portables, which are likely HD25-1's (70 ohm) or Beyer T50p's (30ish ohms).  Someone out there must have a pair of HD650's or something to try out with one of these...


----------



## TekeRugburn

As soon as I have the chance, I will write a comparative review of the UHA-4 against the Alo Rx, RSA shadow, T3.... excited to get it!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> I use it with an iPhone 4 and have not encountered any interference so far.


 

 I have the iPhone 3G and no noise when using the UHA-4.


----------



## F900EX

Look forward to it Teke, It will be very interesting to see how a $169 amp compares to the amp in the $300-$400 range.   
   
   
  Cliff,  How does the sound differ from your headphones when they are directly connected to your DAP vs when you add the amp.  What impresses you most there, what are you hearing different ? ..


----------



## nico_g

Hello Cliff,
  there is a lot of hiss with the JH5 and the Leckerton ?
  And no hiss with W4 ?
  It seems very strange... My UM3-X are more sensitive than W4 and I am worried about hiss with them...


----------



## lee730

Based on the reviews on this forum I went ahead and ordered the UHA 4 Amp and am looking forward to pairing it with my new Sflo2 (BTW totally loving the Sflo2 . I was considering either the arrow or the alo rx but honestly didn't want to pay such premiums and now I don't have to; instead I'll get  a quality amp at a great value. Thanks


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> Leckerton also has a couple or three other amps that should do well with higher impedance cans from what I can see.


 
   
  According to Leckerton's specs, the UHA-6 series has roughly twice the power output as the UHA-4 for a given load, so if you aren't getting enough volume or the sound you like from the UHA-4, try upgrading.
   
  I use the UHA-6s daily, and I've tried it with a variety of cans. It drives low and medium impedance headphones comfortably, but it doesn't make 600 ohm beasts like the K240 sound good; the sound is thin and muted.
   
  This is not a point against as far as I'm concerned. There is a huge spectrum of phones it does very well with, the designer explicitly recommends against using headphones of 600 ohm or more, and the quality and quantity of sound it can provide off a USB line for the broad number of headphones that are compatible is truly impressive.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> As soon as I have the chance, I will write a comparative review of the UHA-4 against the Alo Rx, RSA shadow, T3.... excited to get it!


 


  Awesome.  Looking forward to this comparison.  I'm starting to get an itchy trigger finger for this, but think I will have to wait another month to recover from some recent expenses...  hopefully just in time for the review!


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> According to Leckerton's specs, the UHA-6 series has roughly twice the power output as the UHA-4 for a given load, so if you aren't getting enough volume or the sound you like from the UHA-4, try upgrading.
> 
> I use the UHA-6s daily, and I've tried it with a variety of cans. It drives low and medium impedance headphones comfortably, but it doesn't make 600 ohm beasts like the K240 sound good; the sound is thin and muted.
> 
> This is not a point against as far as I'm concerned. There is a huge spectrum of phones it does very well with, the designer explicitly recommends against using headphones of 600 ohm or more, and the quality and quantity of sound it can provide off a USB line for the broad number of headphones that are compatible is truly impressive.


 

 Thank you for your thoughts on the UHA-6.  I am considering downsizing my desktop rig, and the UHA-6S is appealing to me.  I currently stream to an Airport Express, and then optical to my Headroom UDA.  If I do downsize, the UHA-6S would stand in nicely.  It has the same DAC chip as the UDA as well.
   
  So far, my tastes always seem to lead me to lower impedance cans.  HD580's are the only relatively high impedance can I've owned.
   
  OK, back to topic...


----------



## Megalomaniac

Went ahead and put my order in for one. Ever since the ALO RX came out I wanted something in that size but it was too expensive for what I would be using it for. Arrow? Too expensive. TTVJ? Too expensive? Lekerton audio? Just right


----------



## rawrster

Thanks for the update. I may end up getting one when more funds are available and after I get my customs in the mail.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





cliffroyroycole said:


> Wanted to update this. The hiss with the JH5s was my fault, as I failed to turn the gain from hi to low. It was set on high for the M50s and W4s. The JH5s are very sensitive, so no high gain needed. Now, they sound fantastic through the UHA-4. And, the customer service at Leckerton is fantastic too. Just in case anyone is wondering.


 
  I wondered about that.  The Quads are really sensitive.  My DBA-02's did not his with my Headroom UDA on low gain, but the Quads sure do.  I have no hiss with the quads and UHA-4.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





cliffroyroycole said:


> For me, it means the sound is a little more detailed, bass is more detailed and layered especially, and with the W4s and M50s, the sound is just a little more robust (not meaning just louder), but again, not like a night and day difference. Maybe using a worn analogy like going from a good upscaling DVD player to a Blu-Ray player, if that makes sense.
> 
> For me, both the W4s and the M50s are excellent phones without an amp, the Leckerton just pushes them a little better, brings out their best qualities a little more. It's subtle, for sure. But when I quickly move from unamped to amped, the difference is just there. I have owned other amps, but the Leckerton is especially nice because its DAC is very good too, so I can use my netbook or desktop as a quality source.


 

 I really like this sort of feedback, cliffroycole - measured, succinct and specific. Too many of us get caught up new toy joy (madness?) and some of the 'magic' attributed to new kit is completely over the top.
   
  I will be posting my review of the iBasso P4 sometime before April 30, and I would like your permission to include the text I have quoted, along with your board name of course, in that review.
   
  Thanks,
   
  estreeter


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





cliffroyroycole said:


> Sure, I would be honored. I am not very good with audio jargon, and frankly don't know how to describe much of what I hear. I just sort of know what I like, and the Leckerton, I like.


 

 Thanks - appreciate it. Its not about jargon, its about attitude and I found yours refreshing - I think many Head-Fiers are becoming a little more realistic about kit, particularly amps - I guess that tends to happen once you have heard a few and realised that they dont instantly transport you to Cloud 9.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Wow, I am VERY interested in this! I was thinking of buying a Meier stepdance or a RSA tomahawk to replace my PA2V2 (I need more juice for the T50RP's, not much more, but more) But I'm very interested in this!


----------



## nico_g

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Wow, I am VERY interested in this! I was thinking of buying a Meier stepdance or a RSA tomahawk to replace my PA2V2 (I need more juice for the T50RP's, not much more, but more) But I'm very interested in this!


 


   I actually own a Tomahawk with my Westone UM3-X IEM and this Leckerton amp is very tempting, because of its price and features, and with the last informations from cliffroyroycole : no hiss even with very sensitive IEMs...


----------



## Nachkebia

Is this any better than iBasso T3d or T4?
  I also wonder how it compares to pico slim. I am looking for slim amp just to slide behind ipod.


----------



## bulmanxxi

This has been covered already - the UHA-4 competes and even wins against amps two to three times as expensive. The iBasso T3 and T4 are much smaller but there is nothing else they do better than UHA-4.


----------



## Nachkebia

Thanks, another question is... how big are these? There is only one crappy picture with ipod floating online. anybody willing to provide pictures?


----------



## bulmanxxi

There are some pics here, may be on another thread. It's a bit wider than an iPod but shorter and roughly about the same thickness.


----------



## nico_g

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Is this any better than iBasso T3d or T4?
> I also wonder how it compares to pico slim. I am looking for slim amp just to slide behind ipod.


 


   The Pico Slim has two serious drawbacks : it hisses and produces a loud "pop" sound when turned on of off.
  This could damage the IEM connected to. It's so serious tha the manual recommends to disconnect the headphone before turning on or off this amp... I was interested in the Pico Slim but those problems and its steep price are too big defects for me.


----------



## Nachkebia

Size is another concern, is it easily pocketeble with ipod? I wish they would do one without dac, which would presumably be smaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  So basically I want to choose between this, Arrow and Pico slim. I care least about bass but I want something sparkly and high happy


----------



## Armaegis

The thing I liked about the Clip+ and e5 combo was that they could clip onto my shirt or belt. No need for pockets shenanigans.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I just pulled the trigger, will let you all know how it goes... I will NOT be comparing it to the headstage arrow because I bought the arrow specifically for the ER4s, and will not use the arrow with anything else. Anyway the UHA-4 is more along the lines of a TTVJ slim....


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I just pulled the trigger, will let you all know how it goes... I will NOT be comparing it to the headstage arrow because I bought the arrow specifically for the ER4s, and will not use the arrow with anything else. Anyway the UHA-4 is more along the lines of a TTVJ slim....


 

 You couldn't try the uha4 with your er4p and compare it that way?


----------



## TekeRugburn

hoping these have good synergy with the jh13.... decided on the uha-4 even though a fiio e7 and e9 is only 20 dollars more


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> This has been covered already - the UHA-4 competes and even wins against amps two to three times as expensive. The iBasso T3 and T4 are much smaller but there is nothing else they do better than UHA-4.


 

 I think we need some more comparisons between this and other amps in terms of bass, mids, treble, clarity, soundstage, etc.
   
  Particularly the arrow and ttvj slim, but also the t3 and t4. After all, if the t3 is equal to the uha4 and smaller, then I'm not sure the uha4 is as good as people are saying. I have the t3 and am looking for a step up, not something equal sounding and bigger. You see the issue?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> You couldn't try the uha4 with your er4p and compare it that way?


 
  Oh, I'm afraid I don't have the ER4s at all! the Arrow will be sitting until I buy them and their custom tips. Next month I buy the Algorhythm solo I'm hellbent upon it. I do have a pair of ER-6 (not er-6i's I have the older, neutral more ER4s like ones) and I will be using them to break in the UHA4 and compare it to the PA2V2, the Lisa III isn't really made for IEM's so I won't be comparing it.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> I think we need some more comparisons between this and other amps in terms of bass, mids, treble, clarity, soundstage, etc.
> 
> Particularly the arrow and ttvj slim, but also the t3 and t4. After all, if the t3 is equal to the uha4 and smaller, then I'm not sure the uha4 is as good as people are saying. I have the t3 and am looking for a step up, not something equal sounding and bigger. You see the issue?


 


  Though if you don't need the dac functionality, then spend your money on just a pure amp.


----------



## Nachkebia

Arrow is also very interesting, shape wise it is perfect actually. So its between UHA-4, pico slim, t3 or Arrow. Rx Mk2 is huge, so is TTVJ slim...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Arrow is also very interesting, shape wise it is perfect actually. So its between UHA-4, pico slim, t3 or Arrow. Rx Mk2 is huge, so is TTVJ slim...


 

 Honestly from the comparative impressions and the specs the T3 might be outclassed there.  The jury is still out on the UHA4 for me but maybe I'll hear one if somebody has one at the SD meet.  I'd like to believe it's all that but I'm being skeptical.


----------



## SowonAoD

It's quite interesting here. I'm looking for an amp within 200$, but i'm confused between the d4 and this uha4. The d4 is bigger and doesn't have a rechargable battery, but it has more powerfull output and the rolling opamp kit is worth considering. So it's very hard to choose. And my friends studying in both China and America are going back next month, so there isn't too much time for me to consider since i don't want to pay ship fee XD.


----------



## SowonAoD

Double post. Sorry, my bad


----------



## Nachkebia

I understand that T3 might be outclassed but how outclassed? that is the question. is it outclassed enough that I will be willing caring something bigger like Rx Mk2?
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Honestly from the comparative impressions and the specs the T3 might be outclassed there.  The jury is still out on the UHA4 for me but maybe I'll hear one if somebody has one at the SD meet.  I'd like to believe it's all that but I'm being skeptical.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Comparisons were made earlier in this thread - I have owned all of the T3, D4, TTVJ Slim, Arrow, Shadow, etc.  The UHA-4 is my choice among all those amps for stupendous relative value and fantastic sound quality, customer service, availability and built in USA.  The UHA-4 beats the T3 in every category except size.  It is most comparable to the TTVJ Slim in SQ but much much better value plus smaller/shorter and better DAC and digital volume and crossfeed.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> Comparisons were made earlier in this thread - I have owned all of the T3, D4, TTVJ Slim, Arrow, Shadow, etc.  The UHA-4 is my choice among all those amps for stupendous relative value and fantastic sound quality, customer service, availability and built in USA.  The UHA-4 beats the T3 in every category except size.  It is most comparable to the TTVJ Slim in SQ but much much better value plus smaller/shorter and better DAC and digital volume and crossfeed.


 

 Thanks


----------



## Nachkebia

Wow, pre-ordered black version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> Comparisons were made earlier in this thread - I have owned all of the T3, D4, TTVJ Slim, Arrow, Shadow, etc.  The UHA-4 is my choice among all those amps for stupendous relative value and fantastic sound quality, customer service, availability and built in USA.  The UHA-4 beats the T3 in every category except size.  It is most comparable to the TTVJ Slim in SQ but much much better value plus smaller/shorter and better DAC and digital volume and crossfeed.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Honestly from the comparative impressions and the specs the T3 might be outclassed there.  The jury is still out on the UHA4 for me but maybe I'll hear one if somebody has one at the SD meet.  I'd like to believe it's all that but I'm being skeptical.


 

 I don't know about the others but I'm not looking for something world class. I just want something that sound good with my customs and W4 when I'm on the go with a much smaller size than the dac/amp I have now. I liked the size of the icon mobile when I had it but the sound wasn't that great. If the UHA-4 can come close to my dac/amp at a smaller form function then that would be great in my book but in the meantime I shall wait.


----------



## Nachkebia

My thoughts exactly.
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I don't know about the others but I'm not looking for something world class. I just want something that sound good with my customs and W4 when I'm on the go with a much smaller size than the dac/amp I have now. I liked the size of the icon mobile when I had it but the sound wasn't that great. If the UHA-4 can come close to my dac/amp at a smaller form function then that would be great in my book but in the meantime I shall wait.


----------



## bulmanxxi

I've had the Icon Mobile also and the T3 was much better than it (minus the DAC) but it is not even fair to compare those two to the Leckerton UHA-4.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I don't know about the others but I'm not looking for something world class. I just want something that sound good with my customs and W4 when I'm on the go with a much smaller size than the dac/amp I have now. I liked the size of the icon mobile when I had it but the sound wasn't that great. If the UHA-4 can come close to my dac/amp at a smaller form function then that would be great in my book but in the meantime I shall wait.


 
  The UHA-4 fills that bill.  It is excellent, punches above it's price point.  World Class?  Not sure.  the Pico Dac/Amp is the only portable close to word class I've owned, it compares favorably though from memory on the Pico, so as usual, a grain of salt...
   
  As to the Arrow - the arrow is much more compact.  That said, I had both at the same time, and sold the Arrow after a day with both.  The Arrow just did not suit my needs.  I had channel imbalance issues and too high of gain issues with two Arrows, one modified at Headphonia to reduce the gain.  Note that these issues were with sensitive iems and to a much lesser degree with my D7000's (25 ohm nominal), and that I listen quietly, though I'm not sure anyone should listen loud enough to overcome these issues...  If you are driving less sensitive, higher impedance cans, or listen loud, the Arrow is a great little amp.
   
  My $0.02...


----------



## TekeRugburn

my uha-4 just came in the mail today....it's waiting for me at home.... won't get to see it till sat. tho.... stupid med school exams....


----------



## rroseperry

Has anyone used this with an optical out, like that on an iRiver? I'm wondering about the DAC.


----------



## bulmanxxi

There is no optical on UHA-4, only USB (Micro USB - cable is included with the amp).


----------



## rroseperry

Thanks, it's not the DAC/amp for me then.


----------



## F900EX

Mine also arrived today and will comment about it later ...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Mine also arrived today and will comment about it later ...


 

 Tease


----------



## F900EX

My first impressions are ...
   
  Clean, crisp, natural sound, no distortion when using Hi-Gain. No interference, I cannot hear any hiss at low volume. 
   
  At the moment currently using it with my Cowon J3 with Yuin PK2s Earbuds. 
   
  Listening to ASOT 500 Gareth Emery, Live in Miami.  ( FLAC) 
   
  I will try write a mini review over the weekend, I want to give a fair (good or bad) review based on my impressions and also hook it up to my laptop.


----------



## bulmanxxi

@rroseperry
   
  Leckerton has a higher model UHA-6S that has optical in DAC, however, it is not as slim but rather boxy - if that's what you are looking for.  I don't know of any slim form amps that have optical in.  As a matter of fact these are the only ones with a built in dac in the slim form factor and they are all USB: Nuforce Icon Mobile (Mini USB), Fiio E7 (Mini USB but not sure about this), Leckerton UHA-4 (Micro USB) and TTVJ Slim w/ DAC (Mini USB).


----------



## rroseperry

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> @rroseperry
> 
> Leckerton has a higher model UHA-6S that has optical in DAC, however, it is not as slim but rather boxy - if that's what you are looking for.  I don't know of any slim form amps that have optical in.  As a matter of fact these are the only ones with a built in dac in the slim form factor and they are all USB: Nuforce Icon Mobile (Mini USB), Fiio E7 (Mini USB but not sure about this), Leckerton UHA-4 (Micro USB) and TTVJ Slim w/ DAC (Mini USB).


 
   Slim form isn't a requirement as I'd be hooking it up to the iRiver, which is a tank. I may take a look at the UHA 6S.  I was thinking about the Pico, which does have an optical line-in.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *rroseperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slim form isn't a requirement as I'd be hooking it up to the iRiver, which is a tank. I may take a look at the UHA 6S.  I was thinking about the Pico, which does have an optical line-in.


 

 Thinking of a different amp perhaps? The pico doesn't have optical...


----------



## rroseperry

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Thinking of a different amp perhaps? The pico doesn't have optical...


 

 Really? I thought it did, though where I got that idea . . . I think someone at the Bay Area meet suggested that it had an optical line in and I was going to try out his amp, but he didn't make it to the meet.
   
  Oh, now I'm all confused.  Back to research.


----------



## lee730

Received my UHA-4 yesterday and it is excellent. I'm using it with my sflo2 and sansa fuze. Definitely solves the treb roll of on the sflo2. On low gain I can't hear hissing at all. On high gain I can hear hissing but its low hiss and only noticeable when no music is playing. I actually prefer the high gain on my IE8/IE7's as the sound stage is bigger and it requires less volume to get to a comfortable level. Overall a wonderful little Amp/DAC and at about half the price of its competitor's (amazing). I'm surprised at how unknown this company is to headfi. They definitely make great audio equipment and deserve more attention. Just hope that don't drive the prices sky high lol. And as for size, this think is pretty small. Maybe a tad wider than the sflo2 but nothing major. I consider it portable ( close to the size of the fuze).


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee730* /img/forum/go_quote.gif.
> 
> I'm surprised at how unknown this company is to headfi. They definitely make great audio equipment and deserve more attention. Just hope that don't drive the prices sky high lol. And as for size, this think is pretty small. Maybe a tad wider than the sflo2 but nothing major. I consider it portable ( close to the size of the fuze).


 
   
  Wait - WHA ??? Unknown ? Is this the same Leckerton Audio that currently has the two biggest FOTMs on this forum ? If you had said 'Just Audio', I might have gone along with it, but Leckerton .....


----------



## Armaegis

Two? the UHA-4 has been getting some attention, but the 6 not so much.


----------



## lee730

Sorry didn't know that. It seems its not to  well known from reading the forums compared to the other high end portable amps. In that regard I think I'm right. There's a lot more information on the arrow and pico slim in comparison. And I'm not saying this to insult the product. I think its underrated.


----------



## happybuns

i was just on the leckerton site, the price has been increased to 179


----------



## munkyballz

Damn.  Kind of sucks that they raised the prices (already).  I mean a price increase was probably inevitable, but I guess the FOTM effect has hit in full effect.
   
  Eh, I was seriously thinking of ordering one over the weekend and it's only $10 bucks, but still... for some reason my itchy trigger finger isn't so itchy any more.  In other news, my wallet is happier though, lol.


----------



## Szadzik

The price is still pretty good for the functionality the product offers, but it is not a good practice to raise the price when you notice the product becomes popular.


----------



## lee730

Wow he just raised the price on the amp. I ordered mine last  Friday and had it delivered by Wednesday. I paid $169.00. Surprised he raised the price but it was bound to happen. This happens to most products when there is demand. The alo rx and arrow use to be cheaper themselves. I still think its worth $179.00 Just glad I saved $10.00 .


----------



## Armaegis

Instead of raising the price, they should have noticed the increased popularity and offered a discount or group buy opportunity for head-fiers.


----------



## bulmanxxi

All Leckerton prices have gone up not just the 4 by $10 but also the 6 and 6S by $20.  There is no way anyone would or should like a price increase but $10 is not too bad especially when some amps have gone up by $40 (see Arrow 12HE).  Still a price hike is nothing to rejoice over...  Now, if the $10 was for a newer somehow upgraded version (not that it needs an upgrade but maybe 24/96 capability or extra or moved input on the bottom or placement of the volume rocker at the bottom, etc.) that might have made it easier to digest...
   
  As for sharing impressions, it might be helpful to list sources and headphones used as a few have already done.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Woah, he raised the price JUST after I bought mine, not even a few hours, that was close!


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wait - WHA ??? Unknown ? Is this the same Leckerton Audio that currently has the two biggest FOTMs on this forum ? If you had said 'Just Audio', I might have gone along with it, but Leckerton .....


 
   
  What is the other FOTM? Unless I'm mistaken there are only 3 portable amps with the 6 having an option for spdif making it the 6S.
   
  Although I did lose out on $10 by waiting if I ever decide to buy this amp.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Two? the UHA-4 has been getting some attention, but the 6 not so much.


 


 OK - we'll have to agree to disagree, but I think both have taken off.


----------



## aamefford

I just got a pair of HD25-1 II's, and the UHA-4 does very nicely with them as well.  I use high gain with the HD25's (70 Ohm nominal), and low gain with my 1964 Ears quads.
   
  Source - Tough 4G or Hackintoshed Dell Mini 10v using the Leckerton's dac.  Very nice both ways, with a slight nod to the dell and Leckerton dac, I think


----------



## bulmanxxi

I use MTPC with iPhone 4, LOD and UHA-4 for portable use OR MacBook Pro with UHA-4 through USB and any of these players - Audirvana, Fidelia, PureMusic, Decibel.  All music is Apple Lossless and some MOG streaming.


----------



## i_djoel2000

i wonder why the leckerton representatives never chime in in this thread. at least they can explain why they increased the price of all their line up, and take some feedback from head-fi members here to improve the product in the future


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> All Leckerton prices have gone up not just the 4 by $10 but also the 6 and 6S by $20.  There is no way anyone would or should like a price increase but $10 is not too bad especially when some amps have gone up by $40 (see Arrow 12HE).  Still a price hike is nothing to rejoice over...  Now, if the $10 was for a newer somehow upgraded version (not that it needs an upgrade but maybe 24/96 capability or extra or moved input on the bottom or placement of the volume rocker at the bottom, etc.) that might have made it easier to digest...
> 
> As for sharing impressions, it might be helpful to list sources and headphones used as a few have already done.


 


  I'm using the UHA-4 with Sennheiser IE8 and IE7's. Haven't tried them with my Dennon AHD 5000's yet. I mainly use the UHA-4 with my S:flo2 with flac files; it is amazing how good it sounds with this DAP. It really opens up the IE8's to their full potential. The IE7's sound great as well but the IE8's take it to another level. I also use a Sansa fuze and iphone 4 (both with LOD's)  for mp3's.


----------



## the-orb

I was just thinking of buying this amp a few days ago, but not only was there a price hike, but the black one that I wanted is now sold out, hopefully not for long. Head-fi effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? If only it was slightly narrower and had some EQ settings like the Arrow, I would have already bought one. Anyway, I just hope this does not turn into another case of waiting for months after placing the order.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> i wonder why the leckerton representatives never chime in in this thread. at least they can explain why they increased the price of all their line up, and take some feedback from head-fi members here to improve the product in the future


 

 Why would they need to explain why they increase the prices?
   
   
  I'll probably end up buying these but I do want to wait until some other things come in the mail but it does seem like these will fit the bill of a decent dac/amp that's a smaller form factor and closer to my J3.


----------



## driftingbunnies

lol. I'm surprised you guys are gripping about a 10 dollar increase. I should be crying because all prices on camera lenses have increased 10% which means up to a couple hundred dollars increase.


----------



## Nachkebia

I am waiting for black versions to get in stock and I am snatching this babe up <3


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Why would they need to explain why they increase the prices?
> 
> 
> I'll probably end up buying these but I do want to wait until some other things come in the mail but it does seem like these will fit the bill of a decent dac/amp that's a smaller form factor and closer to my J3.


 

 maybe i was exaggerating on the explanation, but i think their representative really should get involved in this thread. it's easier to give feedback to him/her about their current/upcoming product, that way
   
  just my 2 cents


----------



## mrarroyo

Not all the vendors are members of this forum. BTW, a gallon of premium gas is at $4.09 up from ... and that is just one example of the way the economy is going.


----------



## ardgedee

Since Members of the Trade are constrained in what they can say about their products (except in their own sponsored forums, if they contract for one), I suspect that Leckerton couldn't necessarily answer all your questions in this thread even if he wanted to.
   
  If price is an issue, keep an eye on the bottom of the Products page; occasionally refurbs and demos are listed in the B-stock section at very good prices, all first-come, first-serve.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





the-orb said:


> I was just thinking of buying this amp a few days ago, but not only was there a price hike, but the black one that I wanted is now sold out, hopefully not for long. Head-fi effect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Honestly the UHA-4 is very slim as is. I know the arrow is even slimmer but I consider it very portable with my Sansa fuze. Its slightly bigger than the fuze to give you an idea of its size but not by much at all. It's not so big where people would think you're carrying a bomb lol. So far I am not disappointed with this amp at all. The amp section and the DAC outclass my Fiio E7 in every way and at a reasonable price. Still looking forward to the E11 and E17 though .


----------



## the-orb

Well it's not the height that bothers me, it's the width. I was thinking of using it with a phone and the width increases the footprint. My main concern though is that it doesn't have EQ settings, which are also seriously lacking on the phone, so I would prefer to have hardware controls. If it had a bass boost, I would have bought one for sure. Good to know about the E7 comparison, that's the other one that I'm considering. Since I would also be using it as a USB DAC, it probably makes more sense to get the Leckerton. Or, like you said, maybe just wait for the E17 , but with the X3 and E11 in development and no official announcements, it might be a while...
  
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Honestly the UHA-4 is very slim as is. I know the arrow is even slimmer but I consider it very portable with my Sansa fuze. Its slightly bigger than the fuze to give you an idea of its size but not by much at all. It's not so big where people would think you're carrying a bomb lol. So far I am not disappointed with this amp at all. The amp section and the DAC outclass my Fiio E7 in every way and at a reasonable price. Still looking forward to the E11 and E17 though .


----------



## aamefford

Here's a few iphone shots of mine with a 4G touch, roughly the some dimensions as an iphone 3GS, but a bit thinner:


----------



## bulmanxxi

Thanks for the pics. The volume rocker is a bit hard to get to with this setup. Only improvement would be to move the volume pot to the other side where the power switch is.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> Thanks for the pics. The volume rocker is a bit hard to get to with this setup. Only improvement would be to move the volume pot to the other side where the power switch is.


 

 Not too bad, I have to use my pinky.  Volume on the other end would be better.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

lee730 said:


> Honestly the UHA-4 is very slim as is. I know the arrow is even slimmer but I consider it very portable with my Sansa fuze. Its slightly bigger than the fuze to give you an idea of its size but not by much at all. It's not so big where people would think you're carrying a bomb lol. So far I am not disappointed with this amp at all. The amp section and the DAC outclass my Fiio E7 in every way and at a reasonable price. Still looking forward to the E11 and E17 though .




Thanks for comparing the E7 and this  I was about to make a thread asking which one is better. Have to wait next week to order it for my tax money  It seems I'm the only one that like the plain aluminum colour lol


----------



## bulmanxxi

I have the silver aluminum and looks great. Not sure if the black is painted but there nothing on the silver to peel.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> i wonder why the leckerton representatives never chime in in this thread. at least they can explain why they increased the price of all their line up, and take some feedback from head-fi members here to improve the product in the future


 


  They can do the latter without the need to engage in the former.
   
  Has it occurred to anyone what the impact of the Japanese disaster may have been on the worldwide electronics industry ? Sure, all that stuff is made in China, right ? Apparently not, particularly for companies that insist on using quality components. Leckerton, like a host of other boutique audio companies, is prone to changes in parts prices and changes in currency - the Yen is very strong against the US dollar atm, and it cant be helping. Be happy that the price increases werent higher.


----------



## kbuzz

estreeter said:


> They can do the latter without the need to engage in the former.
> 
> Has it occurred to anyone what the impact of the Japanese disaster may have been on the worldwide electronics industry ? Sure, all that stuff is made in China, right ? Apparently not, particularly for companies that insist on using quality components. Leckerton, like a host of other boutique audio companies, is prone to changes in parts prices and changes in currency - the Yen is very strong against the US dollar atm, and it cant be helping. Be happy that the price increases werent higher.




ThIs post presupposes that the increase is due to the japan situatuion anD not in response to increased popularity on this board. not that there is anything wrong with supply and demand but stating the cuase of the price increase without foundation is irresponsible. sorry for the tone but if you have info to base your statement on please let us know. 

As an aside i would gladly pay more for a us made product...


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> I have the silver aluminum and looks great. Not sure if the black is painted but there nothing on the silver to peel.


 


  Cases are anodized, I gave them information on a place I know that does a VERY special kind of anodizing, I hope he uses them, pricey, but BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> As an aside i would gladly pay more for a us made product...


 

 Sadly, the attitude of many in this thread, post price rise, seems to be the opposite of yours.


----------



## driftingbunnies

I have ACTUALLY talked to the guy who runs Leckerton and he does not make that much on each sold. I asked him if he actually makes a profit from it during the lower price point for the UHA-4 but he said he makes minimal compared to the other amp makers. I am extremely surprised to see people getting all hot and bothered due to a 20(?) dollar increase. I don't see why 169 is not a fair price compared to a lot of other DAC/amps out there that are easily 200+ and don't have crossfeed or is not as thin and ESPECIALLY not made in america. If you think it's too much, just don't buy it. In my past 4 years on head-fi, I have never seen people complain so much over an inexpensive product that plenty of people have said that they would pay more for.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

My FIRST portable ("portable") headphone amp was my LISA III XP with the LLP, cost me a cool grand, after that all portable amps are a bargin.
  I would also like to add that when the UHA-4 arrives I will be doing a full on (except for the DAC, I'm going to wait for the dac cable to be available for the arrow before I compare DACs) comparison to the Headstage Arrow 3g. I will be using the Etymotic Research ER-6 for IEM's do you think they are adequate? http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er6-ts.aspx and HD650's for full sized cans.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





driftingbunnies said:


> I have ACTUALLY talked to the guy who runs Leckerton and he does not make that much on each sold. I asked him if he actually makes a profit from it during the lower price point for the UHA-4 but he said he makes minimal compared to the other amp makers. I am extremely surprised to see people getting all hot and bothered due to a 20(?) dollar increase. I don't see why 169 is not a fair price compared to a lot of other DAC/amps out there that are easily 200+ and don't have crossfeed or is not as thin and ESPECIALLY not made in america. If you think it's too much, just don't buy it. In my past 4 years on head-fi, I have never seen people complain so much over an inexpensive product that plenty of people have said that they would pay more for.


 

 Sir, you underestimate our cheapskate ways, but I agree with you. If the amp is as good as people say it is, does a $20 price hike suddenly put it beyond one's reach ? Maybe - I guess thats a question for the people who have been bitching.


----------



## 12345142

For the features, $179 is a bargain. I would gladly pay $200. Compare the price of the UHA-4 to other half-inch thick portable amps with crossfeed, variable gain, built-in DACs and digital volume controls. If there are any, that is.
  It seems like Leckerton has really hit a home run with this one - hence I'm really interested. How's the sound signature - cold, warm, or neutral? The main gripe I have with my Icon Mobile is the accented treble.


----------



## TekeRugburn

while i like my amp and working on my comparative review with other portable amps i own... i understand why the price increased... nothing wrong with him money.... but no consumer is ever happy about a raise in price.... while other people are willing to pay 200 for it...then they should pay him 200 for it even when his asking price is 179.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





12345142 said:


> For the features, $179 is a bargain. I would gladly pay $200. Compare the price of the UHA-4 to other half-inch thick portable amps with crossfeed, variable gain, built-in DACs and digital volume controls. If there are any, that is.


 

 Good point - I have the iBasso T3 (and D4+P4, fwiw) - a good little amp for IEMs and quite tiny, but it doesnt have any functionality beyond its role as an amp. The T3 does have 3-way gain selection, but my model still had the analog potentiometer - no DAC or crossfeed. All Chinese from design to delivery, and it costs 119 USD - to my mind, the feature set on the UHA-4 stacks up very well for a US-made product.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Aamefford, nice setup.  That amp looks quite familiar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For those on the fence, just buy and try it.  You can return it minus the shipping if you don't like it.  I've done this once.  $10 increase in quite small now a days - 2 gallons of gas now a days.  As a former owner of the TTVJ slim, PICO, and my most missed amp - TTVJ Millet Portable Hybrid (sorry, had to add this), I can say with confidence, that to my ears and wallet, they will tell you the UHA-4 holds its own very well to the amps costing 2-3x without the extra crossfeed feature.  I have observed, in general, three audiences: 1) The budget conscientious; 2) The intermediate budgeteer (will pay for the higher end, but only used or deeply discounted - which is me); 3) Higher end, Damn it, I got to have it, and/or be the first in line to audition (high end FOTM purchasers as an example).  So, what's the point?
   
  Well, the UHA-4 amp can satisfy any audience.  Buy it and try it, or return it - simple as that.  IMO, we shouldn't comment on the petty increase on why, or ask for justification.  Fact is, everything in this economy is going up except for the wages and benefits.  Crappy, but that's how the old ball bounces.
   
  Funny, I remember about 12 years ago, when a customer thought something was really wrong when the software quote was under $1 Million because another competitor, who is much more prominent had a similar product that had less features but cost $700K more.  Go figure that one, but happens all the time in every industry and sector.


----------



## lee730

12345142 said:


> For the features, $179 is a bargain. I would gladly pay $200. Compare the price of the UHA-4 to other half-inch thick portable amps with crossfeed, variable gain, built-in DACs and digital volume controls. If there are any, that is.
> It seems like Leckerton has really hit a home run with this one - hence I'm really interested. How's the sound signature - cold, warm, or neutral? The main gripe I have with my Icon Mobile is the accented treble.




I would say the UHA-4 is neutral with a hint of warmness to it. It's a very fun amp. The gain switch and the cross feed are indispensable features as well; I definitely notice a difference in the music when crossfeed is enabled. Some songs the treble may be too piercing and the crossfeed seems to bring balance.


I have to agree with you that this amp is a bargain for what you get. I wouldn't want to pay $200.00 although it would still be worth it IMO. No one should be complaining about the price hike as it is still very reasonably priced while compared to it's competition. All the prices of the ALo Rx, Pico slim, and Headstage Arrow have gone up a lot more than $10.00 since their release and even then they were still significantly more exspensive than the UHA-4. I guess some people will never be happy (always gotta find something to bitch about) lol.


----------



## Nachkebia

Agreed.
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> while i like my amp and working on my comparative review with other portable amps i own... i understand why the price increased... nothing wrong with him money.... but no consumer is ever happy about a raise in price.... while other people are willing to pay 200 for it...then they should pay him 200 for it even when his asking price is 179.


----------



## imackler

_If these are the specs for the Fiio E11..._
   
  1, Replaceable battery ( compatible with NOKIA BL-5B)
  2, working voltage: +/- 4.5V or +/- 6V;
  3, Voltage Gain: 10 dB;
  4, Volume control: Alps potentionmeter;
  5, OP: AD8397;
  6, Output power: >150mW;
  7, Case: Aluminium alloy
  8, Playtime: 10 Hours
  9, ETA: March, 2011
   
_And if these are the specs for the UHA-4_...

 Max output power:
 20 mW into 16 ohms
 40 mW into 32 ohms
 50 mW into 100 ohms
 15 mW into 300 ohms

 THD, A-weighted:
 <0.025%, 1 mW into 32 ohms
 <0.025%, 1 mW into 100 ohms

 Dynamic range, A-weighted:
 93 dB, USB input
 102 dB, analog input, 32 ohm load
 108 dB, analog input, 100 ohm load

 +10 dBV max into high-impedance load (>600 ohms)
 Frequency response: 13 Hz to 22.5 kHz, +/-1 dB
 Op-amp supply rails: +/-5 VDC
 Battery life: 24 hours typical
 Enclosure: aluminum
 Dimensions: 3.3″ x 2.75″ x 0.47″
   
  Then which has the most post power? I don't know how to read this stuff! Thanks for any help!
   
  (I'm looking to bring the most out of the Sennheiser HD251-ii, which have an impedance of 70)


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





imackler said:


> _If these are the specs for the Fiio E11..._
> 
> 1, Replaceable battery ( compatible with NOKIA BL-5B)
> 2, working voltage: +/- 4.5V or +/- 6V;
> ...


 

 I got you, bro. The uha4 has about 2.4 times the battery life.


----------



## imackler

Does battery life equal power? I guess I thought it would have to do more with voltage or max output power...


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Does battery life equal power? I guess I thought it would have to do more with voltage or max output power...


 

 I was making a joke, that's the only line I could understand with certainty!


----------



## imackler

Ha! That's awesome. I wanted to be polite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't understand all that stuff!
   
   Quote:


kunlun said:


> I was making a joke, that's the only line I could understand with certainty!


----------



## kbuzz

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> "Fact is, everything in this economy is going up except for the wages and benefits."
> 
> You only have wall street to blame for that


----------



## rawrster

I understand the disappointment in a price hike but in the grand scheme of things it is only $10. That really is not that much and it still seems like a good deal. This is more than just an amp only so it offers good versatility for use as an amp as well as a dac/amp if you need one.
   
  I lost out on $10 since I have not bought it yet but still relatively cheap compared to the rest as well as compared to other gear purchases


----------



## estreeter

Think of the initial price as 'Special Introductory Pricing', similar to that which usually goes with pre-orders for a new piece of kit. The new price is simply the RRP that Leckerton need to charge to actually make money and continue to deliver world-beating products at attractive prices.
   
  Alternatively, you could consider the parable of the fishes and the loaves. Whenever you start to make a lot of bread, someone will inevitably start telling other people that something fishy is going on.


----------



## Anaxilus

OMG!  All you guys talking about prices blaming nuke reactors and head-fi popularity.  It's simple.  The current administration in their infinite wisdom flooded the economy with dollars to curtail recession.  The cash supply has increased by about 20% (printing dollars) and inflation will follow at least 20% but likely rise higher.  The prices of everything will increase.  If you want anything, buy it now because it's only going to get much worse.  Oil supply down (transportation costs, production costs of plastics), precious metal prices up, increased demand and decreased parts supply are all factors but none come fractionally close to inflation-->stagflation.  The cost of living and working in the US will increase 20-30% not just the price of the Leckerton.  Just some basic Econ so you guys can stop moaning about $10 and get back to impressions.
   
  Cheers


----------



## bulmanxxi

Or just hurry up and buy one already before another price increase...  great amp/dac, still a great price...


----------



## imackler

It's gone up to $189!!!
   
   
  Psyche.


----------



## bulmanxxi

It's still $179 plus shipping.  Used to be $169 plus shipping.


----------



## imackler

Yeah...the "psyche" thing was kind of a lame, throwback joke... That's what one gets for being a teen in the nineties.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> OMG!  All you guys talking about prices blaming nuke reactors and head-fi popularity.  It's simple.  The current administration in their infinite wisdom flooded the economy with dollars to curtail recession.  The cash supply has increased by about 20% (printing dollars) and inflation will follow at least 20% but likely rise higher.  The prices of everything will increase.  If you want anything, buy it now because it's only going to get much worse.  Oil supply down (transportation costs, production costs of plastics), precious metal prices up, increased demand and decreased parts supply are all factors but none come fractionally close to inflation-->stagflation.  The cost of living and working in the US will increase 20-30% not just the price of the Leckerton.  Just some basic Econ so you guys can stop moaning about $10 and get back to impressions.
> 
> Cheers


 

 Based on that scenario, I think we have bigger fish to fry. Anyone wanna buy a bunch of near-new audio components ? Just bring a wheelbarrow full of cash to my house and we'll talk. I might be able to get that wheelbarrow to McDonalds before a burger passes the 10K mark.


----------



## imackler

For those of you who have been able to compare this portable amp with others, are there any that offer competition at this price point based on the amp alone? I know that as an amp/dac its a great deal, but I'd be looking to use it only as an amp for now. Is there anything competitive in the price range if I'm only using it as an amp?


----------



## bulmanxxi

@imackler - No.


----------



## Enanthate

Quote: 





imackler said:


> For those of you who have been able to compare this portable amp with others, are there any that offer competition at this price point based on the amp alone? I know that as an amp/dac its a great deal, but I'd be looking to use it only as an amp for now. Is there anything competitive in the price range if I'm only using it as an amp?


 


  Exactly my thoughts, this is a great amp only form factor.  Once the initial group of buyers receive their product we may see more direct comparisons.  If this comes close to the pico slim in clarity/articulation, I'll jump all over it.  Otherwise I'm pretty confident the pico will be my next amp purchase.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Some have already mentioned impressions of the pico slim and they have not been exactly favorable and the pico slim is often in the FS forums.  This UHA-4 is a SIGNIFICANTLY better value than the pico slim.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> This UHA-4 is a SIGNIFICANTLY better value than the pico slim.


 

 I'm assuming you have done a comparison of both amps, so it would be instructive if you would explain for us all why and the level of significance.  Thanks.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





kiwirugby said:


> I'm assuming you have done a comparison of both amps, so it would be instructive if you would explain for us all why and the level of significance.  Thanks.


 

 +1
   
  Making wild statements without a lengthy comparison between the two (and I dont include meet impressions in 'lengthy' - your source, cans, listening environment) is of little value to the rest of Head-Fi : happy to hear those observations in detail.


----------



## aamefford

bulmanxxi said:


> Some have already mentioned impressions of the pico slim and they have not been exactly favorable and the pico slim is often in the FS forums.  This UHA-4 is a SIGNIFICANTLY better value than the pico slim.





enanthate said:


> Exactly my thoughts, this is a great amp only form factor.  Once the initial group of buyers receive their product we may see more direct comparisons.  If this comes close to the pico slim in clarity/articulation, I'll jump all over it.  Otherwise I'm pretty confident the pico will be my next amp purchase.




I've heard the slim. It is a great little amp. I have the UHA-4, I kind of impulse bought one in the FS forum. I am not considering trading it for a slim, and I would if I thought it would be a better value, or a better amp for my needs. That said, the leckerton does not match the fit and finish of the slim or the slim's diminutive size. I don't honestly think the slim sounds better, but it has been a good year and a half since I heard it. I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Enanthate

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> I've heard the slim. It is a great little amp. I have the UHA-4, I kind of impulse bought one in the FS forum. I am not considering trading it for a slim, and I would if I thought it would be a better value, or a better amp for my needs. That said, the leckerton does not match the fit and finish of the slim or the slim's diminutive size. I don't honestly think the slim sounds better, but it has been a good year and a half since I heard it. I hope that helps a bit.


 

 Thank you for your comparison.


----------



## TekeRugburn

initial impressions:
   
  equipment used:  um3x's remolded, twag om, twag lod, ipod classic rockboxed
  amps: uha4, rsa shadow, ibasso t3
   
  initially i was going to get my alo rx fixed AND get the leckerton instead of getting the rx mk2 to replace it.... now im debating about even getting the alo rx fixed at all since the leckerton sounds soooo good.
   
  First, no hiss whatsoever from the uha4.  The leckerton reminds me of the alo rx...good soundstage, wide and airy and a nice touch of bass.  While the shadow has better mids and a little is more intimate than the uha4.  The T3 is very cold and analytical;  the leckerton is a tad on the cold side, but not nearly  as much as the t3.  
   
  will write a more in depth review when i have the chance.


----------



## F900EX

I like the Uha-4, but it's not for me.  I love the digital volume control. Battery life is excellent, no complaint's with the using it with a laptop using footbar/winamp etc.  Crossfeed I have mixed feelings about, only impression I get is it "dulls" the sound, no matter what I listen too.  As mentioned it is more of a neutral sounding amp, no hiss, no distortion at high volume levels, if that is the kind of amp you like for $179 you're getting a great deal.   
   
  In some ways I think my PK2's do not take full advantage of the amps capability, I am not a IEM can person, but I did try my copper pro turbines and if they would only stay in my ear lol, I probably be happy.  But I like earbuds, maybe the PK1s or OK1s might work better.  
   
  The only things I did have some disappointment with and maybe it is because of the PK2s that there was no big increase in base or treble.
   
  At high volume, best way for me to describe it, at volume very natural sounding with no distortion, I am starting to get the impression I am more of a person that likes color in my sound, with an increase in bass and treble and wide sound stage, or at least have the option to be able to switch it on and off.   
   
  Because of the reasons mentioned above, I will be returning the amp. If I keep it, it would only sit on the desk and never be used.  I am glad I gave it a try, it's just not the amp that suit's how I would like to listen to my music.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> I am starting to get the impression I am more of a person that likes color in my sound, with an increase in bass and treble and wide sound stage, or at least have the option to be able to switch it on and off.


 
   
  Kudos for being willing to admit it. Coloration is anathema to serious audiophiles, but you dont have to go far to find an audio manufacturer who is happy to build it into their products. The 'ideal' audiophile amp is transparent and neutral, but I'm skeptical about how well that would translate in sales terms.


----------



## bulmanxxi

@kiwirugby
   
  Have not heard pico slim and do not need to - UHA-4 does it all.  Quite simply, there is presently no better value than UHA-4.  No need to repeat ALL it offers, including stellar SQ, and how it measures up against the much pricier amps.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> @kiwirugby
> 
> Have not heard pico slim and do not need to - UHA-4 does it all.  Quite simply, there is presently no better value than UHA-4.  No need to repeat ALL it offers, including stellar SQ, and how it measures up against the much pricier amps.


 

 Ok, I've heard enough. Why wait for a second opinion when, clearly, this thing is as good as it gets.


----------



## bulmanxxi

This thread is already 14 pages long and many have expressed their opinions and impressions - how many pages does it take to make a purchase decision?  After trying many and some much pricier amps, I bought the UHA-4 without even reading anything about it and my amp/dac search has ended.  Yes, this is as good as it gets.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Ok, I've heard enough. Why wait for a second opinion when, clearly, this thing is as good as it gets.


 
  Ha!


----------



## imackler

So these reflections are based on using it only as an amp? Or as a dac/amp?
  How much power does it have? More than the T3? I'm looking to push the 70 impedance HD25-1ii, not iems.
  Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> initial impressions:
> 
> equipment used:  um3x's remolded, twag om, twag lod, ipod classic rockboxed
> amps: uha4, rsa shadow, ibasso t3
> ...


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> This thread is already 14 pages long and many have expressed their opinions and impressions - how many pages does it take to make a purchase decision?  After trying many and some much pricier amps, I bought the UHA-4 without even reading anything about it and my amp/dac search has ended.  Yes, this is as good as it gets.


 


  while i agree it is great and amazing value.... imo it is not as good as it gets.... i prefer the alo rx to the uha4 but why pay 175 to get it fixed while i can get a BRAND NEW amp with a dac for about the same price?  i prefer the shadow when it comes to vocals but i like the alo rx/uha4 when it comes to instruments...especially acoustics.  im still on the fence about getting the alo rx fixed because of jerry's recommendation that its the best amp to go with jh13's.  My jh13's should be coming in soon.... we'll see the synergy it has with the uha4...anyone with jh13's try it out?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





imackler said:


> So these reflections are based on using it only as an amp? Or as a dac/amp?
> How much power does it have? More than the T3? I'm looking to push the 70 impedance HD25-1ii, not iems.
> Thanks!


 

 it's mostly reviewed as an amp...it pushed the um3x's quite easily...its impedence is 56ohms.  while its quite strong...i dunno how strong... im an iem guy.  it definately has more power than T3.... not as much as the alo rx from recall.... and im not sure between the shadow and uha4...gotta listen more


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> @kiwirugby
> 
> Have not heard pico slim and do not need to - UHA-4 does it all.  Quite simply, there is presently no better value than UHA-4.  No need to repeat ALL it offers, including stellar SQ, and how it measures up against the much pricier amps.


 
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Ok, I've heard enough. Why wait for a second opinion when, clearly, this thing is as good as it gets.


 

 x2.  It's these comments that keep making me wary of taking it seriously.  That and the lack of critical sonic impressions.  I still haven't seen one in depth analysis of the sonic properties regarding the Leckerton compared to the Arrow and other competitors.  What I do get is that it's a great amp/DAC value in a decent package that has no channel imbalance at low volumes.  If I was coming from an E5, E7, T3 I would be more likely to consider it.  As an Arrow and DACPort owner I haven't heard anything that makes me want to jump on this....yet.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> x2.  It's these comments that keep making me wary of taking it seriously.  That and the lack of critical sonic impressions.  I still haven't seen one in depth analysis of the sonic properties regarding the Leckerton compared to the Arrow and other competitors.  What I do get is that it's a great amp/DAC value in a decent package that has no channel imbalance at low volumes.  If I was coming from an E5, E7, T3 I would be more likely to consider it.  As an Arrow and DACPort owner I haven't heard anything that makes me want to jump on this....yet.


 

 I owned the Arrow and UHA-4, and kept the UHA-4, but for very specific reasons - it works much better with sensitive iems at low volume.  I've pretty much beat the point to death earlier in this thread if you are interested.  I'm not as much of a fan-boy as usual on this one, it just suits my needs pretty well at a nice price.  Decent dac, quite good amp, decent fit and finish. A fine value at anything under $200, imho.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> I owned the Arrow and UHA-4, and kept the UHA-4, but for very specific reasons - it works much better with sensitive iems at low volume.  I've pretty much beat the point to death earlier in this thread if you are interested.  I'm not as much of a fan-boy as usual on this one, it just suits my needs pretty well at a nice price.  Decent dac, quite good amp, decent fit and finish. A fine value at anything under $200, imho.


 

 That's my point.  I get that.  I mentioned that above in my post.  I don't have the problem you had w/ the Arrow so I only care about the SQ comparison which there really isn't one yet.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Maybe it's time end this thread as it is beginning to go in circles.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> Maybe it's time end this thread as it is beginning to go in circles.


 
   
  Thats a bit rich coming from the 'Ringmaster' himself, bulmanxxi ! All we are asking is that people stop making wild claims without backing them up. Its has been a problem on Head-Fi for as long as I've been here.


----------



## rawrster

My FOTM alert went off after reading the last page 
   
  I'm not sure what I'll be doing yet. My UM customs need a refit so I'll wait after that but a smaller dac/amp that sounds decent probably will be too tempting for me to not buy it. Although if I do get one it could make a quick detour in Cali Anaxilus


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> My FOTM alert went off after reading the last page
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll be doing yet. My UM customs need a refit so I'll wait after that but a smaller dac/amp that sounds decent probably will be too tempting for me to not buy it. Although if I do get one it could make a quick detour in Cali Anaxilus


 

 I'll take you up on that.  
   
  Absolutely nothing compares to the UH4A, only fools don't own one.


----------



## estreeter

I heard this amp has perfect synergy with the M50. That should sell a few thousand


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I heard this amp has perfect synergy with the M50. That should sell a few thousand


 

 Actually they are both sold out as of now.


----------



## rawrster

I'll see what happens after I get my refit back from UM..although I have to ask them a few questions and wait another day or two first before I send it back. I got enough toys until then and a pretty capable dac/amp. I'd like to give the DACport a try but that's a bit much for a transportable dac/amp for now..
   
  If it happens I'll let you know assuming you haven't bought it by then.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Dammit, I have an Arrow 3g AND I WILL BE COMPARING THE TWO FULL ON, BUT THE GUY SHIPPED IT ON  MONDAY AND IT WILL BE A FEW DAYS!! I have reviewed the Bose Triports before, dig through my profile to find it, if you like that, then you will like my comparison. I do not have sensitive IEM's Just the Etymotic ER-6's and I will be using them and the HD650's in the comparison (if you see anything else in my list you want used with it let me know). Now everyone chill out and current UHA-4 owners post some more damn pictures!!!


----------



## Anaxilus

This is perfect.  I'm curious about comparisons of transparency, clarity, detail resolution, treble, grain, bass punch, impact and extension.  I don't expect it to compete when using the 650 but who knows.  Looking forward to it.  Any chance you could upgrade to an ER4S by then?  J/K.  ;P 
   
  Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Dammit, I have an Arrow 3g AND I WILL BE COMPARING THE TWO FULL ON, BUT THE GUY ONLY SHIPS ON MONDAYS AND IT WILL BE A FEW DAYS!! I have reviewed the Bose Triports before, dig through my profile to find it, if you like that, then you will like my comparison. I do not have sensitive IEM's Just the Etymotic ER-6's and I will be using them and the HD650's in the comparison (if you see anything else in my list you want used with it let me know). Now everyone chill out and current UHA-4 owners post some more damn pictures!!!


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> This is perfect.  I'm curious about comparisons of transparency, clarity, detail resolution, treble, grain, bass punch, impact and extension.  I don't expect it to compete when using the 650 but who knows.  Looking forward to it.  Any chance you could upgrade to an ER4S by then?  J/K.  ;P


 


  I can do that I plan on buying the Just Audio AHA-120 next month, will delay the ER-4s... Keep in mind both amps are BRAND NEW and never used (I haven't touched the arrow yet) just so you know.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I can do that I plan on buying the Just Audio AHA-120 next month, will delay the ER-4s... Keep in mind both amps are BRAND NEW and never used (I haven't touched the arrow yet) just so you know.


 
   
  Oh god, the AHA-120 too.  Have you been tooling around in my head without permission again?  Be careful, it's not safe.  Then again, if you did you would have seen the PB2 also.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Oh god, the AHA-120 too.  Have you been tooling around in my head without permission again?  Be careful, it's not safe.  Then again, if you did you would have seen the PB2 also.


 
  Yeah it was that or the algorhythm solo, but that overpriced piece of ALO gear can wait. (150 for a USB lod thingie, REALLY!?!?)


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> That's my point.  I get that.  I mentioned that above in my post.  I don't have the problem you had w/ the Arrow so I only care about the SQ comparison which there really isn't one yet.


 
  Got it.  I have been without the Arrow long enough, and used it little enough when I had it, that I can't give you really good comparative info.  What I can say, (very) subjectively, is that I really don't think I gained or lost on sound quality with the UHA-4, just that it works better for me due to my oft mentioned volume issues.  I think crossfeed is implemented better on the Arrow.  The Linkowitz circuit in the Leckerton adds a bit of warmth and ah, viscosity that I wish it didn't.  I end up adding back a bit of treble via EQu when I use the crossfeed on the Leckerton.  The crossfeed in the Arrow is excellent.  The bass boost was a non-player for me, just didn't do anything I liked.  It was well implemented though.  All in all, same for the impedance switch.  Here's my (hopefully) non-fanboy score:
   
  Overall sound quality, as amps only - roughly equal.  Leckerton a bit warmer maybe.
  Form factor - Arrow all the way - That thing is smaller than about everything save for the Pico Slim, and a better shape than any other portable I have touched.
  Crossfeed - Arrow
  Other switches and controls - Arrow has them, but meh.
  Use with sensitive iems - Leckerton by a mile
  DAC - If you need or want one, the Arrow doesn't have one.  The headphonia DAC cable is about as good as the UHA-4 dac, though.
  Value - pretty subjective.  For me - the Leckerton wins.  For others???


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Have you been tooling around in my head without permission again?  Be careful, it's not safe.


 
   
  I am tempted to add this in to my sig, but your warning applies to so many Head-Fiers that I cant attribute it solely to you


----------



## happybuns

The $10 price increase made me buy a stepdance instead. maybe i should still get one for its dac? a sony x> uha4>stepdance;


----------



## Armaegis

Because the price went up from from $169-->179, you decided instead to spend $390 on the Stepdance...


----------



## imackler

I was scratching my head at that... not sure if it was a joke.
   
  But if you want just a dedicated DAC, I imagine that there are better than the UHA-4, even for portable...
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Because the price went up from from $169-->179, you decided instead to spend $390 on the Stepdance...


----------



## lee730

Quote: I'm pretty sure there are but for the price it's very good. I think its quite a decent upgrade from the E7 in both the Amp section and DAC. And if it stands toe to toe with amps such as the arrow, pico slim and alo rx I think that's a very good deal.


imackler said:


> I was scratching my head at that... not sure if it was a joke.
> 
> But if you want just a dedicated DAC, I imagine that there are better than the UHA-4, even for portable...


----------



## imackler

Can anyone comment how this does with the SE535? (Not that they're a hard phone to drive...)


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Can anyone comment how this does with the SE535? (Not that they're a hard phone to drive...)


 

 This is one of the reasons why I abandoned the P4 review I had been working on. Nothing personal, imackler, but its a Head-Fi tradition to want a comparison with about a bazillion other phones/amps/whatever.
   
  Blasto - good stuff.


----------



## imackler

No offense, but that is why I didn't post this in Blasto's thread!
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> This is one of the reasons why I abandoned the P4 review I had been working on. Nothing personal, imackler, but its a Head-Fi tradition to want a comparison with about a bazillion other phones/amps/whatever.
> 
> Blasto - good stuff.


----------



## lee730

It would be interesting if someone could test this amp on the SE530's as stated earlier. I've always been curious about the 530's but can't justify paying the $400-$500 premium they tend to go for. I think $300 is the most I'd pay for them. I got my IE8's for $265 and they are amazing with the Sflo2 and UHA-4 combination. The UHA-4 and Sflo2 really open up these IEMs to their full potential. I think my search for the perfect portable amp is over. Then again I'm always looking to improve lol.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I think my search for the perfect portable amp is over. Then again I'm always looking to improve lol.


 


  Well, that is until the_ next _perfect portable amp comes along.  This hobby is dangerous, there's always a new kid around the block and he/(she) tends to always come to your part of the neighborhood right around pay day, haha...


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I cannot get over how good this amp powers the HD650's The detail! The clarity! The smoothness! HOW!?!? I feel bad about how the arrow did in my review, I mean it is not a bad amp, worth the money but I don't have any other $300 amps to compare it to, maybe the UHA-4 just hits higher than we thought price wise.....


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It would be interesting if someone could test this amp on the SE530's as stated earlier. I've always been curious about the 530's but can't justify paying the $400-$500 premium they tend to go for. I think $300 is the most I'd pay for them. I got my IE8's for $265 and they are amazing with the Sflo2 and UHA-4 combination. The UHA-4 and Sflo2 really open up these IEMs to their full potential. I think my search for the perfect portable amp is over. Then again I'm always looking to improve lol.


 

 'Perfect' at that price point, in Blasto's opinion - I guess that is as good an endorsement as you will get here. For the asking price, short of some unforseen manufacturing defect, I cant see how you can go wrong.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





imackler said:


> No offense, but that is why I didn't post this in Blasto's thread!


 

 You got me there - thread mixup - apologies.


----------



## F900EX

I wish I was hearing the same "sound" you guys post about.... lol.   Maybe I need another pair of different cans or OK1s or Pk1s to get the best out of it.   Other than a louder neutral sound I do not seem to get any more of an "improved" sound when listening to all types of music, and as far as my ears hear, all cross feed does for me is dull the sound from the music.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

What cans are you using? Just so you know cross feed doesn't seem to have much of an impact on open cans. neither does the arrow's cross feed, nature of the beast I guess. Sometimes amps and cans just don't get along, My DT880's sound horrid on the Lisa III


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> I wish I was hearing the same "sound" you guys post about.... lol.   Maybe I need another pair of different cans or OK1s or Pk1s to get the best out of it.   Other than a louder neutral sound I do not seem to get any more of an "improved" sound when listening to all types of music, and as far as my ears hear, all cross feed does for me is dull the sound from the music.


 

 The 'neutral' part is the key. You underestimate the extent to which this trait is valued in audio.
   
  If I can take a slight detour, a guy recently posted (on another forum I frequent) that neither he nor his friend could tell any difference between the Corda XXS (same as the 'HeadSix') and the StepDance, an amp which drew rave reviews for its neutrality and transparency. The key is that *these amps arent putting anything into the mix that isnt already there* - once you have sufficient power, it comes down to your source and your phones. 
   
  - want BASS ? Buy a pair of Ultrasones or the IE8 - dont try to inject bass into notoriously bass-shy headphones. Joker has about a bazillion recommendations for bassy IEMs in his epic thread.
  - want SOUNDSTAGE ? Buy headphones that are renowned for their 3D soundstage - if your amp has the power, you should feel it immediately. Percussion, in particular, really benefits from the right amp.
   
  If you are using EQ, try turning it off. If you normally listen at high volumes, try cranking it back a couple of notches. Finally, just sit back and let the music wash over you - trying too hard never works for me, and its one of the reasons that I dont put much faith in our friends' brief shop audition of the StepDance.


----------



## alphaphoenix

^Agreed.  IMHO, the priority chain is and has always been - 1)Headphone, 2)Source, 3)Amplification


----------



## ardgedee

The effect of crossfeed is most noticeable on recordings with extreme stereo separation. You can try its effect on The Mamas & The Papas' "California Dreamin'".
   
  On that recording, each instrument is arbitrarily positioned either at the extreme left or extreme right (and believe me, on high-quality versions of this recording, the panning's even more exaggerated). During the chorus, the womens' voices are all on the left, the mens' on the right, most of the instruments also take sides, and then during the first verse the lead singer appears out of nowhere, dead-center.
   
  Try switching the crossfeed in and out while listening. The soundstage will seem to close in noticeably, and the voices will move perceptibly towards a middle, with the result that it sounds less like two different sound sources and more like one unified (simulated) acoustic space. (The volume may also drop slightly when you switch in crossfeed, so don't treat this as A/B testing: changes in volume affect a variety of perceptions of sound quality, and if you're listening regularly you'd just turn a quiet signal up a little more.)
   
  Stereo recordings these days tend not to have such an exaggerated channel separation (unless it's for deliberate effect), so the effect of crossfeed is more subtle. If you like listening to 60s and 70s music, or if you have headphones with massive soundstaging capability, crossfeed can be a big help at making the sound more natural. Corda and Headroom amps have crossfeed switches, and their websites both have good, detailed articles about what it does and how it works.


----------



## F900EX

Well, here is the thing. I am a heavy EQ user.  Currently I am using the Cowon J3 with a pair of Yuin PK2's.   I prefer ear-buds over IEMs, although I do have a pair of Monster turbine pro copper and just not liking the design of IEMs sticking in my ear so I just stick to ear-buds.
   
  As I had mentioned before, I have used the FiiO E5 amp, yes I am very aware its a $20 amp and I should not even compare the two, but the point I would like to get across is at high volume with the EQ settings I use on the J3+ the extra bass selected from the E5, I just get this feeling of been there in the crowd. There are times it can sound amazing, only downside is depending on what I a listening to there is some distortion. If I can get that same sound with no distortion I'd be happy.   
   
  And do not read me the wrong way, I am not knocking the uha-4, other than the E5 the uha-4 is my second amp, I have never really considered buying one until Pk1 ear-buds peaked my interest.  Pk2's are great but I always wonder is this the best it gets or can the sound get better, and that is why I started looking at portable amps.  
   
  Since it was only $169 I will just probably keep it and use it as a reference amp for other high quality ear-buds I buy, maybe one of them will be more suited for it.  
   
  And I do appreciate the suggestions you make, and learn in the process.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> ^Agreed.  IMHO, the priority chain is and has always been - 1)Headphone, 2)Source, 3)Amplification


 

 Sir, you are a rare breed on Head-Fi. We seem to be obsessed with the idea that an amp can cure all ills.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Sir, you are a rare breed on Head-Fi. We seem to be obsessed with the idea that an amp can cure all ills.


 


  Got goiter? This here Leckerton will fix you right up. Tennis elbow? Take two iBasso and call me in the morning. Black lung and yellow fever? I've got some good Schiit for you right here...


----------



## illquid

Having read the whole thread (to the detriment of my work) I have to say that *bulmanxxi *starts off with some helpful points, but his overtly zealous comments have really been to the detriment of the thread as a whole. He who shouts the loudest isn't necessarily the one most listened to. Everyone seeks confirmation bias to some extent, we all want to feel like we've made the right decision, but lets remember that people's hard earned cash often rides on comments and opinions expressed on head-fi.
   
  Getting back on topic, I'm intending to order one, does anyone who owns one know how much it weighs? Aluminium is a very light metal, but if the internals include DAC components, I imagine it to be adding considerable weight to my trouser pockets.


----------



## lee730

I'd say just a tad under a lb. I consider it very light, maybe not as light as the arrow
  Quote: 





illquid said:


> Having read the whole thread (to the detriment of my work) I have to say that *bulmanxxi *starts off with some helpful points, but his overtly zealous comments have really been to the detriment of the thread as a whole. He who shouts the loudest isn't necessarily the one most listened to. Everyone seeks confirmation bias to some extent, we all want to feel like we've made the right decision, but lets remember that people's hard earned cash often rides on comments and opinions expressed on head-fi.
> 
> Getting back on topic, I'm intending to order one, does anyone who owns one know how much it weighs? Aluminium is a very light metal, but if the internals include DAC components, I imagine it to be adding considerable weight to my trouser pockets.


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'd say just a tad under a lb. I consider it very light, maybe not as light as the arrow


 

 it's gotta be way way under an lb. an lb is about the weight of over 4 iphones!! My current tiny ibasso is around 30grams, with a pound being around 450grams.


----------



## Scudbot

What ardegee said.  I've owned one of these for a couple months. The crossfeed option is useful for many older recordings and a few newer ones, but with a well recorded source with a decent sound stage it makes things worse and can muffle the sound. One switch flip to turn it on or off.  Used appropriately, it's a very nice option to have.  About the amp in general: At $179, it's a true bargain particularly for someone playing music from a laptop, most mp3 players, and desktops with iffy sound cards (or none). It is neutral and clean with no anomalies and the warmth mentioned by some users is very subtle and doesn't mask detail or muck anything up.  The DAC, while not world class, makes for a very marked improvement over stock/plain vanilla. Customer service is as good as you'll find anywhere. No customs or communication hassles.  At anywhere near the price point, it has no serious competition except from the UHA6/6S in my opinion.  I've mostly listened to this through well burned in Superlux 668Bs, which are neutral and balanced (but missing low bass) and the original Grado Sigs with the polarity switch.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





scudbot said:


> At anywhere near the price point, it has no serious competition except from the UHA6/6S.


 

 What other amps have you heard?


----------



## Scudbot

FiiO, AT, Fanmusic, Whirlwind.  I'm a STAX fan, (tube amp, etc).  We're in Opinion Land here.  I think the UHA4 is a smokin' deal at $179.  Other people may have different tastes but try to find a negative review of this thing.  It includes a decent DAC and you can send it back. [Edit] My comments are based on listening to the UHA4 in low gain about 99% of the time.  If you need high gain, read someone else's take on it.  [Edit 2] Preferences: neutral, unstrained, openness, punch when called for.


----------



## bulmanxxi

@illquid
   
  There are plenty "over zealous comments" from more than one actual owner (or more precisely, realistic impressions from actual owners) about this amp and for a very simple reason: performance and form factor per price is without competition at the moment.  That's about it and mostly everything about this amp has been covered reasonably well already, so that you can make up your mind to try or not.  Either way, whatever suits you.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> @illquid
> 
> There are plenty "over zealous comments" from more than one actual owner (or more precisely, realistic impressions from actual owners) about this amp and for a very simple reason: performance and form factor per price is without competition at the moment.  That's about it and mostly everything about this amp has been covered reasonably well already, so that you can make up your mind to try or not.  Either way, whatever suits you.


 

 With all due respect, it doesnt take too long for newcomers to Head-Fi to see a pattern - new blazing FOTM rolls over orevious FOTM. Very few portables stand the test of time, and I'm not even talking 12 months. I applaud Leckerton for making such a profound splash with a new amp, but it will be interesting to see what everyone is gushing over in 3-6 months time.


----------



## Armaegis

Isn't the iBasso D2+ about the same size?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Isn't the iBasso D2+ about the same size?


 

 What?


----------



## driftingbunnies

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Isn't the iBasso D2+ about the same size?


 


  Nope. D2+ is much thicker.


----------



## mrarroyo

A tough competition is the iBasso D4 with a HiFlight TopKit versus the UHA-4, realizing there is a good price difference (% based). I have compared both and for on the go I take the UHA-4 due to its smaller size. However as a DAC feeding a full size amp I take the iBasso specially since it has a true line out which is unfortunately missing in the UHA-4.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> A tough competition is the iBasso D4 with a HiFlight TopKit versus the UHA-4, realizing there is a good price difference (% based). I have compared both and for on the go I take the UHA-4 due to its smaller size. However as a DAC feeding a full size amp I take the iBasso specially since it has a true line out which is unfortunately missing in the UHA-4.


 
   
  Interesting. I use my D4 purely as an amp - the mini-USB connector failed about 3 months after I bought the thing - and I have been using it with Ron's opamp for about 2 months. I also paid for another opamp, the LT1678, which Ron said some prefer over his own. I was quite happy with the warmer signature of the Topkit until I took delivery of the P4 - even stock, the latter amp has incredible clarity : suddenly the D4 seemed muddy by comparison. I have switched back to the LT1678, an opamp that tends to wear me out over longer listening sessions but the lively treble does make the overall sound seem cleaner. The big difference between the two amps is scale - the P4 remains clean and clear as the volume increases while the D4 just gets edgy, at least to my ears. That said, it has stuck by me through over 18 months of abuse, crossed a large chunk of Asia and still makes me happy.
   
  My E9 should be here next week, and I look forward to being able to compare my portables with an entry-level home amp.


----------



## lee730

illquid said:


> it's gotta be way way under an lb. an lb is about the weight of over 4 iphones!! My current tiny ibasso is around 30grams, with a pound being around 450grams.





estreeter said:


> Interesting. I use my D4 purely as an amp - the mini-USB connector failed about 3 months after I bought the thing - and I have been using it with Ron's opamp for about 2 months. I also paid for another opamp, the LT1678, which Ron said some prefer over his own. I was quite happy with the warmer signature of the Topkit until I took delivery of the P4 - even stock, the latter amp has incredible clarity : suddenly the D4 seemed muddy by comparison. I have switched back to the LT1678, an opamp that tends to wear me out over longer listening sessions but the lively treble does make the overall sound seem cleaner. The big difference between the two amps is scale - the P4 remains clean and clear as the volume increases while the D4 just gets edgy, at least to my ears. That said, it has stuck by me through over 18 months of abuse, crossed a large chunk of Asia and still makes me happy.
> 
> My E9 should be here next week, and I look forward to being able to compare my portables with an entry-level home amp.




Lol my point is that it is very light. I consider it very portable. In that regard don't worry about the weight. The amp is just slightly wider than fuze. Definitely more portable than my e7.


----------



## bulmanxxi

@estreeter
   
  The UHA-4 hasn't rolled over any other FOTM since it has no competition (NuForce Icon Mobile and Fiio E7 notwithstanding) at the moment in this price range or anywhere near it.  Sure, some may look for a new amp as often as they like, but the UHA-4 does plenty very well and for some may well be the end of the amp search.


----------



## Koopa989

i ordered one, i should have it by Thursday.
   
   
  i had a DAC cable ordered from Headstage but they were taking forever so i canceled the order. i planned on getting an Arrow sometime but the price and especially the potential long wait brought me to wait on an E11 or look elsewhere.
   
  anyway, this DAC/Amp looks like just about everything that ive been looking and waiting for. i dont care for the most 'bestest' sound ever but im glad to see that UHA-4 competes so well with many other amps and i like the price. my only gripe is that it doesnt have a bass boost to use with my S:Flo2 line out but oh well...
   
  ill still likely grab an E11 to upgrade my Fuze/E5 rig but i think(hope) ill be happy with these amps for a long time.


----------



## munkyballz

Funny, was looking to decide between this and the ZO, and somehow ended up getting both during the course of the week, lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Going to get both of them in this week, will be a fun weekend of listening, hopefully... and will try to see how this does against my trusty D10, both as an amp and DAC.


----------



## rawrster

I think I'm going to pass on the UHA-4. I've decided just to stay where I am or maybe sell my transportable dac/amp and get a DACport. I recently changed directions by buying some gear for a headphone rig and the UHA-4 wouldn't make much sense in that.


----------



## lee730

koopa989 said:


> i ordered one, i should have it by Thursday.
> 
> 
> i had a DAC cable ordered from Headstage but they were taking forever so i canceled the order. i planned on getting an Arrow sometime but the price and especially the potential long wait brought me to wait on an E11 or look elsewhere.
> ...




The missing bass boost was a bit disappointing for me on the UHA 4 as well. Although I generally see no need for extra bass as my IE8s and IE7 provide lots bass as is. After some burn in of this amp I have really grown to appreciate how good it is. Some songs I was listening to sounded way different than before, in a good way that is.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> @estreeter
> 
> The UHA-4 hasn't rolled over any other FOTM since it has no competition (NuForce Icon Mobile and Fiio E7 notwithstanding) at the moment in this price range or anywhere near it.  Sure, some may look for a new amp as often as they like, but the UHA-4 does plenty very well and for some may well be the end of the amp search.


 

 I disagree - its competing with every other slim amp on the market. Not on price, and I accept that many Head-Fiers buy purely on price, but on sonics. There was a time when I used that argument for iBasso's amps - no longer. The P4/D6 should be able to compete with various RSA/Headamp offerings in their class : subtract the cost advantage of Chinese manufacture and the prices become comparable.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I must say, for the money, that is a lot of amp, even if it was JUST AN AMP it would be worth more then he's charging, the DAC puts it over the top. I still can't get over how well it runs the HD650's, how the hell did he do that?


----------



## mrarroyo

estreeter I am confused, If I only have $200 USD that will be what I can spend on a new toy. So it does not help me that another amp sounds better if it is outside of my price range at twice my budget. If money is not an issue the shop away!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> estreeter I am confused, If I only have $200 USD that will be what I can spend on a new toy. So it does not help me that another amp sounds better if it is outside of my price range at twice my budget. If money is not an issue the shop away!


 

 Agreed, and I acknowledge that many will shop purely on price. You and I both know that many of those purchases prove to be a 'false economy' for people who end up 'climbing the ladder' anyway. What of the folk who come here, buy a pair of phones and a DAC/amp then never return ? All I can say is that I envy them


----------



## bulmanxxi

@estreeter

I am not sure what you are trying to say either. This amp is not an FOTM as it has not replaced any previous FOTM. Also, it is highly regarded not because it is priced quite well but because its features and SQ PER dollar relative to ALL other amps, is FANTASTIC. So it is great for the budget shopper, the sensible shopper and even for someone who could afford to pay more but has no reason to. Yeah, it's that good.

I have (and seems others have too) actually gladly "come down" the ladder to the UHA-4 from three different amps/dacs in the $400-500 range as well as three in the $200-300 range and do not anticipate shopping for any other amp other than maybe a reasonably priced and sized iDac/amp (if one is to be produced by someone at a reasonable price unlike the CLAS and Fostex units).


----------



## estreeter

bulmaxii, just enjoy your amp - all that going up and coming down ladders seems to have given you vertigo  
   
  End of the day, does it MATTER if I perceive it as an FOTM amp ? All that matters is that you enjoy it.


----------



## Kunlun

Mami! Papi! Stop Fighting!


----------



## estreeter

You're right - I'll be late for my anger management classes. Seems I'm a rage-a-holic when I get hold of a keyboard.


----------



## alphaphoenix

My last two cents: I'm glad that the thread title wasn't an appreciation thread.


----------



## aamefford

eiyiyi, or however you spell it!  This thread reads like a FOTM thread!  The amp?  A fine amp/dac at a great value of a price.
   
  ***EDIT: I just saw the second price increase below.  that is starting to encroach on the value proposition a bit. ***
   
  Very good with high sensitivity IEM's.  I like mine a lot for exactly that purpose.  On high gain, it is excellent with the HD25 and the DT1350.
   
  For higher impedance cans, I might choose something else.  For desktop dedicated, definitely something else.  To use primarily as a dac/amp - tough call.  For form factor, the UHA-4, for overall function and sound quality, maybe something like the Pico amp/dac.  The Pico is awesome, but it has been a while since I've heard it, so I can't compare fairly.
   
  So, at the end of the day, for me, a great little amp that suits my needs.  And yet I still want am algorithm solo and rxmkii combo...


----------



## nous

Price is now $199 unfortunately. I'm very happy I ordered mine two days ago


----------



## illquid

That's quite a raise in the time frame, $30, if one of the major arguments for the UHA-4 was value, that argument is diminishing to some degree. Absolutely no moral/ethical objections to the raise, it's his business to charge what he likes, and the market to determine the appropriate demand.
   
  I still am yet to hear another thorough review of the amp other than Blasto's and also from aamefford. Descriptions such as great SQ and better than more expensive amps are really quite limited in usefulness. How is it _better_, what does it do differently etc etc... Some more proper A/Bing, rather than from memory would be a great start. I don't care if you think the differences are "night and day" from memory, once you're splashing hundreds of dollars on an amp, the differences are rarely night and day, generally it's incremental or colors the sound differently. Hyperbole like that just raises my cynicism. Memory is incredibly subjective anyway and I have doubts about how long anyone can retain the subtle differences in sound between one amp and another when it's been months since owning said equipment.  This isn't aimed at anyone in particular, just at large. I might have missed the boat to get this amp at the cheaper price, but I'd rather spend $200 confident I'm getting what I want than $170 as an impulse.


----------



## Nachkebia

Its all your fault guys :mad:


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





nous said:


> Price is now $199 unfortunately. I'm very happy I ordered mine two days ago


 

 Huh.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote:


nous said:


> Price is now $199 unfortunately. I'm very happy I ordered mine two days ago


 

 He's posted an explanation for the price increase. Not a lot to say but not a lot to be said, I suppose. Rising expenses are harder on crafters and small businesses because they can't negotiate better volume discounts from their suppliers or absorb increasing costs by increasing sales volume. I wouldn't be surprised if other hi-fi makers in the US are forced to raise their prices soon, too.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, $200 is a dangerous psychological break point for spending. It's high enough to dissuade, OR it might make you think you might as well spend more money on something from the competition.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Its all your fault guys


 

 i think this is the price we pay for starting a new hype-leckerton
   
  we should leave leckerton, and move to other amp, you know..so they will push the price back to normal


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hmm, $200 is a dangerous psychological break point for spending. It's high enough to dissuade, OR it *might make you think you might as well spend more money on something from the competition.*


 

 ^^^definitely this


----------



## estreeter

Add the shipping estimate for my hometown in Oz and it close to the *shipped* price that I paid iBasso for my P4.


----------



## Scudbot

It's entirely conceivable that demand is picking up because people like the product and more people have heard about it.


----------



## F900EX

I'd would be kinda upset if I was still trying to make my mind up and the price just went up $30, but what you expect him to do, take a loss ?
   
  Here in America he is not the only one effected, any small business has seen cost's go up in one form or another over the last 12 months.
   
  But at the same time I can see how it look's increase in demand = raise prices. 
   
  And as for FOTM, I bought it based on that if I did not like it within 30 days, I could return it and at $169 I was willing to take the chance, plus at the time I did not have to wait long for it to ship. 
   
  Also just to comment on the amp itself after spending more time using it, listening to some songs reminded me of looking at water you would find around a tropical island that was crystal clear and you could see all the way down to the bottom.
   
  Personally I wish Leckerton all the best, I think he has a good thing going.


----------



## munkyballz

A 30 buck increase is probably disappointing to a lot of potential buyers and pulls the curve of its preexisting impressions of "price/performance" value down a bit, but I suppose it's understandable.  I mean this is probably a one man operation and all of sudden with in a couple months he's getting +5x the demand that he was getting before, which could entail order more parts and labor in the manufacturing department et al.
   
  I would be lying if he didn't see it as a chance to boost his margin of profits a bit too; but then again, the increase of demand versus his supply or at least his allocated time to produce the amps probably boosted so much that his opportunity costs would have been higher if he did not make the amps, so in order to justify the continued production of them, increased to cost to make it worthwhile for him to stay.
   
  Of course, he could have just kept the price relatively near the original price point and produced it at a slight loss or marginal net gain, to increase the awareness and popularity of his company name and reputation; however, if it truly is a one man op and this is more or less his main source of income, then even with the greatest rep in the world, unless he can find an immediate force or means of assistance in his operations... the guy has to make something to eat.
   
  Who knows what is really going on or what the real reasons for the increase is, could be one extreme, bits and parts of everything, or somewhere in between...
   
  On the bright and more head-fi related side, been listening to the actually amp itself and in my limited time with it, it does sound quite good.  There is a discernible difference between the sound from the D10 and the UHA-4, in regards to both amp and DAC.  I can say straight up, that the DAC in the D10 is better.  The amp though, I have not had enough time to A/B them nor listening to the UHA-4 extensively, but put it this way, if I was to be forced to only have one and had to take the UHA-4, I would not be disappointed at all.


----------



## PopandLocke

Has anyone tried AKG 701/2's with this amp?  Does it have sufficient power to drive them?  I lack the technological knowledge to determine that from the specs.  
   
  I see a lot of people complaining about the price bump in this thread, but are there really any competitors in a similarly tiny form factor that can compete in terms of sound quality and features?  The TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx, and the Pico Slim are all a good deal more expensive.  The Arrow 12he is a bit more expensive, but people seem less satisfied with the sound and it lacks a DAC.  What other options am I missing?


----------



## dlechner

So I received my UHA-4 yesterday.  Listening to Tool 10,000 Days and I have to say that this little amp sounds great with my TF10s.  I am using the USB port on my otherwise noisy computer.  Sounds better than the HOTUSB1 that I was using previously and now I can turn the voume up/down and turn the audio off to my IEMs.
   
  There were reasons why I chose this.  
   
  1.  Plug and play - I work in a enviroment that I don't have administrator rights and can't load any drivers.  UHA-4 worked instantly
  2.  Small footprint - I also work around a lot of people!  Can someone say "Office Space"!!!  Like to keep it on the downlow.
  3.  American made - makes it easier and cheaper to send it back for whatever reason
  4.  Customer service - Nick replied to ALL of my e-mails!
  5.  Black casing - yup, I got one of the last black cases!
  6.  Crossfeed - wanted to try this out and didn't want to spend a fortune to test it.  Not sold on it yet though.  I will try some Fairfeild four and see what happens.
  7.  Mute function - nice when I need to mute fast to speak to one of my fellow Engineers
   
  BTW, since I started typing this I put on Michael Jackson's Number Ones.  This amp really brings out the mids in the TF10s.  I have a feeling that I will be using this for a while!  For stuff and giggles I may try the DAC in the HOTUSB1 into the UHA-4 to see what happens.
   
  I would say that this amp is tiny with a big heart!  Kinda of how I explain my 4.5lbs Japanese Chin to people!
   
  Just my opinion is all!
   
  Dave


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





popandlocke said:


> Has anyone tried AKG 701/2's with this amp?  Does it have sufficient power to drive them?  I lack the technological knowledge to determine that from the specs.
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about the price bump in this thread, but are there really any competitors in a similarly tiny form factor that can compete in terms of sound quality and features?  The TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx, and the Pico Slim are all a good deal more expensive.  The Arrow 12he is a bit more expensive, but people seem less satisfied with the sound and it lacks a DAC.  What other options am I missing?


 

 yeah, and if leckerton increases the price a little bit more, people will just save a little more to get arrow or ttvj all the way. USD200 is a dangerous limit for many people


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





popandlocke said:


> What other options am I missing?


 

 Wrt Arrow:
   
  -2 headphone outs-So two people can listen to the same source
  -2 inputs-gives a choice in mounting
  -bass boost-best I've yet heard yet in terms of clarity
  -packaging-still the best out there
  -upgradeable-only amp I know that can be upgraded for modest price as it continuously evolves
  -battery life-ridiculous battery life, it doesn't die.
  -auto poweroff-skeptical at first but now I don't want to live w/o it.
  -auto power adaption-audio sounds the same regardless of charge in the battery
  -designed to minimize clicking and popping in any aspect of use which could damage phones possibly.


----------



## imackler

Wow...That's a bit of a price hike   I was contemplating stretching for the UHA-4, even though I didn't need the dac, especially with all the love its been getting. At that price point, it's still a good deal for features like crossfeed, but I'm not confident enough yet it's the best for me. I agree with the above comment about the P4; I don't know which of the two is better, but I'd do even more reading than when the UHA-4 was $170.
   
  I'll be excited to read more about the E11 and see if its even in the same class as the UHA-4, especially for iems.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





popandlocke said:


> Has anyone tried AKG 701/2's with this amp?  Does it have sufficient power to drive them?  I lack the technological knowledge to determine that from the specs.
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about the price bump in this thread, but are there really any competitors in a similarly tiny form factor that can compete in terms of sound quality and features?  The TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx, and the Pico Slim are all a good deal more expensive.  The Arrow 12he is a bit more expensive, but people seem less satisfied with the sound and it lacks a DAC.  What other options am I missing?


 
  The TTVJ Slim, Arrow, etc. are said to have a lot more power to drive full size headphones than the uha-4. That's a big difference to consider--or argue about...


----------



## estreeter

I think the uHA-4 brilliantly illustrates the fact that there will be very few people here (or anywhere ..) who are prepared to buy every portable amp simply to be able to say 'nah - the ABC is definitely better VFM than the XYZ !'. Just find the amp that makes you happy and stick with it.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Wow...That's a bit of a price hike   I was contemplating stretching for the UHA-4, even though I didn't need the dac, especially with all the love its been getting. At that price point, it's still a good deal for features like crossfeed, but I'm not confident enough yet it's the best for me. I agree with the above comment about the P4; I don't know which of the two is better, but I'd do even more reading than when the UHA-4 was $170.
> 
> I'll be excited to read more about the E11 and see if its even in the same class as the UHA-4, especially for iems.


 

 i got a feeling that e11 will be able to fight uha4 fairly well. i'm eagerly waiting for cleios to finish the full review


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> i got a feeling that e11 will be able to fight uha4 fairly well. i'm eagerly waiting for fiio to finish the full review


 


  Hmmm - I rest my case re what I said in the E11 thread


----------



## munkyballz

Just wanted to write this before it slips my mind or something, but the UHA-4 is heaven with the SM3's.  Almost the same epiphany I had with the DBA-02's and my ZO; however, this time with the Leckerton and the UHA-4.  Absolutely incredible, liquid, and smoothed mids.  Maybe the most luscious I've heard to date.  Best yet, for those that were not a fan of the SM3's "veil" or still a fan but secretly felt that the sound was still a little on the chunky side...  The UHA-4, to my ears completely abolishes that wall. 
   
  With my initial impressions, I always felt that the UHA-4's did something unique or special with the mids.  I'm not sure if I would call it mid emphasized; however, with the SM3's it seems to lift that veil, yet still keeping that SM3 "flavor" intact, only with much more extension, clarity and smoothness.  I also get the sense that this newly found "transparency" is a universal quality, outputed across the board, extending through the bass and treble as well; as I believe that the sound is delivered with more cleanliness and smoothness, yet somehow more "fresh" or clean sounding through out. 
   
  It's just that with the SM3... it's power is in its mid representation.  To me personally and honestly, I adored the SM3's unique signature, but always secret thought that it was indeed a little too thick and at times, borderline muddy.  Brain burn in or not.  With the UHA-4, it's like the SM3 not only went on a diet, but started working out and toning its body, as well.  The end result after seeing it getting out of the shower, or in this case, deep in your ears, is liquid, smooth...velvety perfection.
   
  Like I said earlier, I always suspected that there was something unique amongst the sound of the UHA-4.  I kept playing around with my different toys too much to truly put a finger on what that was, but even with my other headphones, I knew there was something...but just couldn't put my finger on it.  Perhaps now, I can't still put a finger or absolute description on it... yet.  However, one thing I know is that it makes an already great earphone like the SM3, sing like it never has before to my ears...basically cutting all the excess or undesirable fat and thickness from the SM3's signature...making it smooth, clean, a liquid clear sonic nirvana. 
   
  Earsonics "thickness" department should be calling Jenny Craig and demand a refund, because the little Leckerton amp just put you to shame.


----------



## lee730

popandlocke said:


> Has anyone tried AKG 701/2's with this amp?  Does it have sufficient power to drive them?  I lack the technological knowledge to determine that from the specs.
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about the price bump in this thread, but are there really any competitors in a similarly tiny form factor that can compete in terms of sound quality and features?  The TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx, and the Pico Slim are all a good deal more expensive.  The Arrow 12he is a bit more expensive, but people seem less satisfied with the sound and it lacks a DAC.  What other options am I missing?




I agree with everything you said except for the arrow being a tad more expensive. $100.00 more is significantly more expensive still. As mentioned earlier, no one enjoys price hikes but that is a fact of life in the business world. The more demand will raise the price plus a sagging economy won't help matters. The prices of the Pico slim, Alo Rx, & Headstage arrow have all increased significantly since their original releases. I think the price increases range from $50-$100+. Those increases are substantially more than the UHA4 price increases; not to mention even before these increases, these amps were still significantly more expensive than the UHA4.


----------



## lee730

popandlocke said:


> Has anyone tried AKG 701/2's with this amp?  Does it have sufficient power to drive them?  I lack the technological knowledge to determine that from the specs.
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about the price bump in this thread, but are there really any competitors in a similarly tiny form factor that can compete in terms of sound quality and features?  The TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx, and the Pico Slim are all a good deal more expensive.  The Arrow 12he is a bit more expensive, but people seem less satisfied with the sound and it lacks a DAC.  What other options am I missing?




I agree with everything you said except for the arrow being a tad more expensive. $100.00 more is significantly more expensive still. As mentioned earlier, no one enjoys price hikes but that is a fact of life in the business world. The higher demand will raise the price plus a sagging economy won't help matters. The prices of the Pico slim, Alo Rx, & Headstage arrow have all increased significantly since their original releases. I think the price increases range from $50-$100+. Those increases are substantially more than the UHA4 price increases; not to mention even before these increases, these amps were still significantly more expensive than the UHA4. One good example of high demand and definite overpricing would be apple products. They have nice products but are way overpriced IMO, but since demand is high they can get away with charging whatever they want.


----------



## Scudbot

Oh, yes.  +1.


----------



## munkyballz

Little more on the UHA-4 from more listening.  I had wrote about the great synergy between the SM3 and the Leckerton, and while still true, I would like to take a bit of the luster off those remarks.  It still does sound great; however, it is my personal opinion that the D10 with stock opamps, does sound slightly "better" to my ears, at least when paired with the SM3's.  "Better" being a very subjective word. 
   
  I agree with what Blasto_B. said in his extensive review that the UHA-4 does sound quite neutral and very clear, with a slight hint of, je ne sai pas, cold, cleanliness tint to it...and dare I say slight metallic texture to the sound?  Perhaps transparent with just a slight elevation of bump/amplification of clarity, is another way to word it, as well. 
   
  I initially thought something was happening in the mids, especially around 200-500 regions, and there still might be, but overall, I will have to say it's pretty balanced through all three regions...very even, nothing is projected forward or recessed.  This is the clean or metallic characteristic I've noticed, but haven't quite been able to properly identify or put words to it... still figuring it out with each session.  If anything though, the slight improvement of clarity gives me the illusion that the mids are being brought out or so, but perhaps it's just an effect of the overall balanced and neutral amplification.  The sound stage with the SM3's, do not get too much more enveloping or wider; however, I do believe that there is a slight increase in the height and "verticality" of the stage, giving it a slightly airier presence.
   
  Now where I say the D10 is better, is that I feel the D10 (stock opamps) is naturally a bit brighter, which in the case of the SM3, meshes a half step better with its signature.  In addition, the D10's mids are slightly more forward in my opinion, in addition to the treble being a bit more clear, sharper, and sparkly.  These in combination make the SM3 sound crisper, faster, and slightly more clean and punchier to my ears.  Is this because the D10 is a technically better amp?  Perhaps, perhaps not.  It could just be that the D10, with it's signature, just has more synergy with the characteristics of the SM3.
   
  More A/B'ing with different 'phones later to see if this is just a synergy thing, or consistently relevant throughout...


----------



## Nachkebia

Whoa, it takes alot of time. I made payment 11 days ago and tracking still shows me that USPS has just accepted this.


----------



## PopandLocke

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Whoa, it takes alot of time. I made payment 11 days ago and tracking still shows me that USPS has just accepted this.


 


  I've noticed that USPS often takes a few days to update their status after the initial shipment.  I've received items before USPS' tracking site listed them as having left the original location.  I just ordered one yesterday, so I'm hoping it ships fairly soon.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Whoa, it takes alot of time. I made payment 11 days ago and tracking still shows me that USPS has just accepted this.


 


  Strange. Mine was shipped out 3 days after payment (I paid on Friday) and received mine by Wednesday).


----------



## PopandLocke

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Strange. Mine was shipped out 3 days after payment (I paid on Friday) and received mine by Wednesday).


 

  
  What color did you get?  I read something (on Head-Fi, I think) about him running out of black cases.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *munkyballz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now where I say the D10 is better, is that I feel the D10 (stock opamps) is naturally a bit brighter, which in the case of the SM3, meshes a half step better with its signature.  In addition, the D10's mids are slightly more forward in my opinion, in addition to the treble being a bit more clear, sharper, and sparkly.  These in combination make the SM3 sound crisper, faster, and slightly more clean and punchier to my ears.  Is this because the D10 is a technically better amp?  Perhaps, perhaps not.  It could just be that the D10, with it's signature, just has more synergy with the characteristics of the SM3.
> 
> More A/B'ing with different 'phones later to see if this is just a synergy thing, or consistently relevant throughout...


 
   
*Does 'ruler-flat neutral' actually exist in the portable amp sphere ?* I'm guessing that it doesnt, and I certainly wouldnt want to be the amp builder trying to live off the profits of such a product. Its possible that the Stepdance might be very close to that ideal, especially given Headfonia's complaint (it came off that way, however it was intended) that Jan has gone away from the warm sound signature of earlier amps to a 'cold, neutral, analytical' sound signature with both the Concerto and the Stepdance. Something like the RE0 into the Stepdance (possibly iQube ?) might come very close to giving us a natural 'window' on the music (the stated audiophile ideal), assuming our source isnt coloring the end result, but I dont know too many people who would be excited by such a combination on a daily basis - happy to hear otherwise.
   
  In your case, you like the D10 into the SM3 better than the Leckerton into the SM3 - great, but it doesnt really tell me a great deal about the Leckerton.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





popandlocke said:


> What color did you get?  I read something (on Head-Fi, I think) about him running out of black cases.


 


  I got the black one  I also ordered mine before the prices began going up. I think the black is very sexy on this device. Very happy with my purchase so far.


----------



## lee730

If you are so curious about this amp why not just take the plunge and get one. Try it out; if you don't like it you have 30 days to ship it back for a full refund minus the shipping. That minor expense will allow you to at least experience it for yourself. You'll never know until you actually try it for yourself .
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> *Does 'ruler-flat neutral' actually exist in the portable amp sphere ?* I'm guessing that it doesnt, and I certainly wouldnt want to be the amp builder trying to live off the profits of such a product. Its possible that the Stepdance might be very close to that ideal, especially given Headfonia's complaint (it came off that way, however it was intended) that Jan has gone away from the warm sound signature of earlier amps to a 'cold, neutral, analytical' sound signature with both the Concerto and the Stepdance. Something like the RE0 into the Stepdance (possibly iQube ?) might come very close to giving us a natural 'window' on the music (the stated audiophile ideal), assuming our source isnt coloring the end result, but I dont know too many people who would be excited by such a combination on a daily basis - happy to hear otherwise.
> 
> In your case, you like the D10 into the SM3 better than the Leckerton into the SM3 - great, but it doesnt really tell me a great deal about the Leckerton.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> If you are so curious about this amp why not just take the plunge and get one. Try it out; if you don't like it you have 30 days to ship it back for a full refund minus the shipping. That minor expense will allow you to at least experience it for yourself. You'll never know until you actually try it for yourself .


 

 Thanks, but I have my heart set on the *TTVJ Slim*. I'm 'curious' about a lot of kit, but my earlier comment was more about whether any 'synergy' between the SM3 and the uHA-4 helps those of us who dont own the SM3. I have since read that the Earsonics are considered to be a neutral earphone, and I accept that I may have been a little hasty - if that is the case, I apologise to munkyballz. And its not everyday that you will hear someone say that.


----------



## lee730

Deleted


----------



## lee730

Deleted


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I have since read that the Earsonics are considered to be a neutral earphone, and I accept that I may have been a little hasty - if that is the case, I apologise to munkyballz. And its not everyday that you will hear someone say that.


 

 Lol, don't worry.  The SM3 is not a neutral phone.  You would have to rewrite the definition to be true.


----------



## estreeter

OK - thanks for the correction. I'd like to hear the SM3, but my IEM budget is limited - they seem even more addictive than portable amps. If the RE262 dont prove to be more durable than the RE0 were, I might just leave the IEMs to Joker and ClieOS.


----------



## munkyballz

Thanks, but I didn't really take the comments as a slight or w/e, so no worries.  Plus unless you're a snob or self accredited elitist, it's just a hobby forum for fun and thoughts last time I checked, no prerequisites and certifications or technical structures or formatting are necessary or required to post... take it as is or skip it, simple as that.
   
  And no, I probably would not classify the SM3 as a pure and true neutral phone (though I wouldn't completely lambaste it as non-neutral either), it has a slightly more mid-centric and bass focused tendencies, while still keeping the treble full and intact.  I was using the SM3 as an example because it's the phone I've been using the most recently and also a phone that a lot of people have used, so for those that have heard them can draw some connections or vicarious relations to the experience. 
   
  That said, the amp itself, I would consider pretty neutral, in that it keeps all those qualities of the SM3 intact, just gives them a little booster chair... or like 2-3 inch heels on a girl (assuming that you like girls).  And in the same way those heels makes a girl's ass a little firmer, tighter, and _bang_, the Leckerton kind of does that to the phone's sound, adding a bit of additional clarity to the sound, firming it up which by doing so, indirectly gives the illusion and satisfaction of cutting out some of the fat or in the SM3's case, thickness.
   
  The difference while noticeable, is subtle and probably wouldn't really result in a double take if you weren't already familiar with the phones, spent a lot of them with either of the toys, or specifically sitting down to a serious analytical/review session.  It's not quite as evident or neck breaking like a girl in 5+ inch heels walking pass you in a mini-skirt or tight leggings.


----------



## aamefford

Munkyballz - that high heel analogy should go down in history!  Clear, visual, and pretty darned accurate.  Humorous as well.  A trifecta?  Quadrafecta?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> *Snip*
> 
> The difference while noticeable, is subtle and probably wouldn't really result in a double take if you weren't already familiar with the phones, spent a lot of them with either of the toys, or specifically sitting down to a serious analytical/review session.  It's not quite as evident or neck breaking like a girl in 5+ inch heels walking pass you in a mini-skirt or tight leggings.


 
  Depends how much she weighs, I live in old town Pasadena, and on weekends there are some girls who wear things they really shouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The amp you refer to also strikes me as a direct competitor to the UHA-6, for they have similar features, the UHA-4 is supposed to be slim and portable, the Ibasso you mention is significantly larger.
  That and you mention that the Ibasso is brighter, I already consider the UHA-4 to be a tad bright, any brighter IMO would be too much...


----------



## PopandLocke

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *munkyballz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> …
> 
> The difference while noticeable, is subtle and probably wouldn't really result in a double take if you weren't already familiar with the phones, spent a lot of them with either of the toys, or specifically sitting down to a serious analytical/review session.  It's not quite as evident or neck breaking like a girl in 5+ inch heels walking pass you in a mini-skirt or tight leggings.


 
   

  
  See, I came here to have a serious discussion about audio equipment, and now I'm just thinking about hot girls in 5 inch heels.  Way to derail the conversation.
   
   
  Also, thanks!


----------



## estreeter

Guys, I think we've spent long enough in the locker room - time to get off those girls and back to audio. Oh, wait ......


----------



## Armaegis

Why can't we have our cake and eat it too? Um...


----------



## imackler

Perhaps a stupid question. (Ok, I'll assume its stupid.) Is crossfeed compatible with earphones that have crossover like the Westone 3/4?


----------



## bulmanxxi

@imackler
   
  The crossfeed and crosover are completely unrelated, so the answer is "Yes" as in "Yes, the crossfeed will work with W3 and W4 or any headphones you plug into the UHA-4."
   
  The crossover in the headphones takes care of the distribution of the audiofrequencies among the different drivers (W3 and W4 are multi-driver IEMs).
   
  The crossfeed in the amp takes care of mixing the left and right channels a bit to create a sense of listening to speakers where each ear hears both the left and right speakers unlike IEMs.
   
  So, the two terms are unrelated and do not affect compatibility.


----------



## imackler

Thanks!
  Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> @imackler
> 
> The crossfeed and crosover are completely unrelated, so the answer is "Yes" as in "Yes, the crossfeed will work with W3 and W4 or any headphones you plug into the UHA-4."
> 
> ...


----------



## lee730

bulmanxxi how long would you say the UHA 4 takes to fully burn in? I'm a bit over 100+ hours. Not sure if it will change any more. I'm very happy at the burn in results so far. Everything just sounds smoother and the mid range is making me drool . This amp really makes the Sansa fuze and iphone 4 sound great with my IE8's.I convinced soundbear to try out UHA4 (that was unintentional though lol) along with the new arrow he had his heart set on. He burned both amps in and returned the arrow just recently. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## bulmanxxi

@ lee730
   
  I think I've already said so but I also like the UHA-4 more than the Arrow.  I've had the Arrow 3G and sold it.  I have not noticed much change, if any, it just sounded great from the start.  I have a pair of IE8 on order, so am glad but not surprised to hear the synergy is good.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> @ lee730
> 
> I think I've already said so but I also like the UHA-4 more than the Arrow.  I've had the Arrow 3G and sold it.  I have not noticed much change, if any, it just sounded great from the start.  I have a pair of IE8 on order, so am glad but not surprised to hear the synergy is good.


 
  Yes for me the change has been significant. Just as with the IE8's you will really notice the difference once they are burned in. They sounded pretty good out of the box but once burned in you just die . I like the UHA 4 out of the box as well. But just recently I really noticed the emphasis on the mids. Its not coloration to my ears. But the clarity has quite improved on the mids. I'm noticing details that weren't so much noticeable before and I love it. Not just the mids improved but the sound stage and overall smoothness. Bass is quite nice as well. Crossfeed works wonders for oldies music.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In brief, the UH-4 is one heck of a deal!  It sounds great, has a digital volume control, and a dac, *for something like $179 delivered*.  I bought mine barely used for a bit less.  I put the Arrow up for sale after about 5 minutes with the Leckerton.  It is everything I had hoped the Arrow would be - well except tiny.  It is small, but the Arrow is minuscule!


 

 Well, I just paid 224 USD for the little guy, including $25 delivery to Oz. While I don't accept half the hype being generated by Bulmanxii re this 'easily bettering the TTVJ Slim DAC/amp' etc, I am prepared to risk a couple of hundred dollars on something which might be a good choice for IEMs. Time will tell.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I would have gone with the TTVJ slim... being honest, you should always go for the highest amp you can, then again if I had limited funds and just bought the arrow and read what was written in this thread and my comparison I'd be pissed, I'm sure you'll be happy with the UHA-4 but I have never heard a TTVJ slim so I can't give you any pointers there, I'm wondering if anyone would loan me a TTVJ slim to compare.......


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I would have gone with the TTVJ slim... being honest, you should always go for the highest amp you can, then again if I had limited funds and just bought the arrow and read what was written in this thread and my comparison I'd be pissed, I'm sure you'll be happy with the UHA-4 but I have never heard a TTVJ slim so I can't give you any pointers there, I'm wondering if anyone would loan me a TTVJ slim to compare.......


 
   
  By that logic, we shouldnt be messing around with portable amps - just save for a year or two and get the Apex Pinnacle. 10K and bragging rights on forums well outside our little corner of audio. You might have to exist on baked beans for a while, but hey, it fits your 'highest amp' criteria.
   
  Could I afford the TSlim, even with the shipping charges which I deem to be egregious ? Yes, I could.
  Can I still buy the TSlim at some stage in the future ? Yes, I can.
  Do I suspect that there will be even more developments on the portable amp front in 2011, throwing up new and interesting temptations ? *Absolutely*.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> By that logic, we shouldnt be messing around with portable amps - just save for a year or two and get the Apex Pinnacle. 10K and bragging rights on forums well outside our little corner of audio. You might have to exist on baked beans for a while, but hey, it fits your 'highest amp' criteria.
> 
> Could I afford the TSlim, even with the shipping charges which I deem to be egregious ? Yes, I could.
> Can I still buy the TSlim at some stage in the future ? Yes, I can.
> Do I suspect that there will be even more developments on the portable amp front in 2011, throwing up new and interesting temptations ? *Absolutely*.


 

 I meant the highest amp you can reasonably afford, If I wanted an Apex pinnacle I'd buy one, but speakers are better, and 10k would get me Wilson Duettes and those are some pretty epic speakers. My first amp was the Lisa III XP. I didn't want to play the upgrade game....


----------



## estreeter

Is that comparing apples with oranges, blasto - an amp vs a pair of speakers ? We both know you can pay more than 10K for a power amp - hell, at the high end they probably pay more than that for their pre-amp and we both know that serious vinyl nuts will happily pay that sort of money for a phono cartridge. No, I dont have 10K, but its a drop in the bucket when you start talking high end.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ..., but its a drop in the bucket when you start talking high end.


 

 Specially if they are 5" high heels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just kidding, I think (check out my avatar).


----------



## estreeter

Miguel, when I look at your avatar I'm afraid that the last thing I think about is the heels.
   
  You seem to be a big fan of the Minibox-ES - a comparison with the budget Leckerton would seem to be an interesting matchup. I'm sure they both have their strengths and weaknesses at that price, and I wont get a free pair of RE0s with the uHA4.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

10K? go to audiogon.com, that's where I shop, you'll see what the big toys cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  A pair of good monitor/bookshelf speakers never killed anyone, think about it (look into Mark and Daniel Maximus speakers )
  I think you will like the Leckerton, I just don't want you to compromise getting what you want.


----------



## estreeter

Hey, I'm cheap, as I've just admitted to Justin in another thread, but it came down to factors beyond the stated purchase price. Fortunately, dreams are free.


----------



## illquid

I'd look forward to your impressions of them vs. your existing amps estreeter. Particularly the T3, as I've got that strapped to the back of my ipod currently (T3D technically, but lets not quibble).


----------



## estreeter

Bad news on that front, illiquid - until I can find another charger for it, the T3 will remain in a drawer. I have checked every mobile phone charger I can find - the socket is tinier than anything I have seen.
   
  In any case, I largely ignored the T3 from the day I bought the D4 over 18 months ago - I just havent had much call for an amp that is aimed primarily at IEMs - it will be interesting to see how I fare with the RE262 when it arrives early next week.


----------



## illquid

If you have a Nokia phone, (one of ones in the last couple of years), that works.


----------



## Nachkebia

Ok, just received mine. straight out of the box and coming from D10 I am not very impressed. but obviously it needs some lovin(burning)


----------



## estreeter

I only know of one amp that people seem to like straight from the box - the TTVJ Slim. Exactly what mojo Todd has going on to make it 'instantly likeable' is anyone's guess.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Ok, just received mine. straight out of the box and coming from D10 I am not very impressed. but obviously it needs some lovin(burning)


 


  You plug your HD650's in it yet?
  And keep in mind they are different amps, the UHA-6 is the D10's direct competitor, the UHA-4 is a slimline pocket amp, the D10 is a portable full featured DAC/AMP, hence the additional inputs.


----------



## lee730

nachkebia said:


> Ok, just received mine. straight out of the box and coming from D10 I am not very impressed. but obviously it needs some lovin(burning)




Hope she's more to your likeing once she's been broken in .


----------



## Nachkebia

Oh yeah, babe has improved! funny thing is, i love them with my grados more than with my iems. I havnt tried 650`s just yet. i love that my remolded shures are absolutely silent. overall I am very pleased! design of the device is on the other hand, as if was made in prison  but it is well build indeed, it just looks cheap


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> design of the device is on the other hand, as if was made in prison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Great - now I just cant wait for mine to arrive - I'll take a photo of my hideously black-and-blocky E9 alongside my prison-built UHA-4. Great to know that amp designers are graduating from the Yugo School of Design Excellence, but its the sonics that matter, isnt it ?
   
  I guess I had this coming after calling Dr Xin's amp 'butt ugly'.  Maybe we should turn this into a competition where everyone gets to vote on the ugliest amp ever made - some of those tube creations will cream anything from the world of solid-state.


----------



## Nachkebia

mine most definitely is going to uha-4. though so is the award of most useful amp :rolleyes:


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> mine most definitely is going to uha-4. though so is the award of most useful amp


 

 So you prefer the UHA 4  Not bad for a cheaper amp heh. What color amp did you get? I have the black one. And while it doesn't win the beauty award I think its pretty nice looking in black (the silver one definitely leaves something to be desired).


----------



## lee730

Lol estreeter; we convinced you to join the dark side now haven't we . "Estreeter, I am your father" lol. This amp quite surprised me as well. I thought it wasn't half bad out of the box. Was definitely better than the E7 but when burned in wow. Once you go black you never go back  ( I have the black one). Are you still getting the TTVJ Slim? If so compare to two for us.
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Great - now I just cant wait for mine to arrive - I'll take a photo of my hideously black-and-blocky E9 alongside my prison-built UHA-4. Great to know that amp designers are graduating from the Yugo School of Design Excellence, but its the sonics that matter, isnt it ?
> 
> I guess I had this coming after calling Dr Xin's amp 'butt ugly'.  Maybe we should turn this into a competition where everyone gets to vote on the ugliest amp ever made - some of those tube creations will cream anything from the world of solid-state.


----------



## Nachkebia

iv got the full black one, yeah silver looks even worse. can not wait to try hd650 tonight :rolleyes:


----------



## Nachkebia

Oh, wow. it actually drivers hd650 on listenable level. superb 

Tell you what, not only it drives it, its making it freaking sing! :eek:


----------



## bulmanxxi

Build quality is actually quite nice and, most importantly, very durable.  Even the jacks have the metal rings around them.  Haven't seen that on other amps.  Silver one actually looks very nice and it is a nice match to the MacBook Pro.


----------



## i_djoel2000

i wonder how does this amp stack up with just audio uha-120


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Finally, I've been confirmed....
  
  Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Oh, wow. it actually drivers hd650 on listenable level. superb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaxilus

Got the Arrow 4G preproduction board today.  The treble booster is for real so far.  If you thought the Arrow was too dark, it's a different beast now.  I'll pick up a Leckerton for comparison unless Blasto doesn't mind parting w/ his for a bit.  ;P


----------



## estreeter

I'm only buying the Leckerton to line it up with the P4, wherein it will be crushed like a bug, and a particularly ugly bug at that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (if you think its an unfair comparison, consider this : the UHA-4 cost me $224 shipped, the P4 about $25 more shipped - I'd call that a fair fight)


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm only buying the Leckerton to line it up with the P4, wherein it will be crushed like a bug, and a particularly ugly bug at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Ohhh....smack!


----------



## estreeter

Actually, that may not be a fair comparison - the P4 *is* all amp, after all, and Leckerton had to fit a DAC and an amp into a slimline casing. Hmmm,  let me nip over to iBasso and see if they have any D6's in stock ........
   
  GAME ON, people.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm only buying the Leckerton to line it up with the P4, wherein it will be crushed like a bug, and a particularly ugly bug at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 you're saying that ibasso P4 is significantly better than uha-4?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> you're saying that ibasso P4 is significantly better than uha-4?


 

 Given that my UHA-4 hasnt even arrived yet, that would be a difficult pronouncement. I can, however, say this with some certainty:
   
  - whatever Blasto or anyone else has written about the Leckerton, I can guarantee that the P4 has more grunt at any given setting on the volume pot. For me, if you want to drive 'big' cans (high impedance, low sensitivity) and you dont need a DAC, get the P4
   
  - if, however, you need both DAC and amp in a slimline package, and you wont be trying to drive the bigger cans/iems, clearly the UHA-4 is a better choice for < $250.
   
  Horses for courses, friend, horses for courses.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

When I say the Leckerton drives the HD650s well, I don't mean loud, I mean WELL, it sounds EXCELLENT! The Arrow could get the HD650s VERY LOUD, to the point I was worried about my drivers, but it didn't drive them well, they didn't sound as good (IME WME) as on the Leckerton
   
  "Power is nothing without control" Just because an amp can get headphones to go louder, doesn't mean it will make them sound better.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> "Power is nothing without control" Just because an amp can get headphones to go louder, doesn't mean it will make them sound better.


 
   
  Agree 100%, and the P4 exerts exactly the kind of control you describe. It scales beautifully as you turn the volume pot, but anyone turning that pot past midday with a pair of 32-ohm cans really needs to think long and hard about hearing damage. Lets just say that I am not willing to keep turning in an attempt to find a point where the sound starts to distort - those with harder to drive cans may have different feedback.
   
  I'm happy that the UHA-4 does a good job with your Senns - I just need it to work the other way and do a good job with my RE262s at quite low volumes - so far, that has been the one area where the P4 isnt a good choice, but it wasnt designed for that - iBasso have the T3 for that gig.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

The HD650's are 300 ohms The arrow could drive THEM loud enough to cause hearing damage....


----------



## estreeter

Have I inadvertently stumbled into an arms race here, Blasto ? You have the Lisa III - you win, OK. I guess we could argue over which amp had more power per square millimetre, but that wouldnt achieve a great deal.
   
  I have no interest in the Arrow - yours is one of several reviews which *seem* to say _'for all the Arrows strengths, I preferred the other amp'. _Mike at Headfonia preferred the TTVJ Slim and you preferred the Leckerton - its all good.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

No, I apologize... The Lisa III is useless on the go, I'm looking into portable, more specifically slimline pocketable amps.
  The TTVJ slim is probably better than the UHA-4. I just think you should've bought the TTVJ slim first, I need a good impression of it


----------



## estreeter

Er, sure - are there any other $400 amps you'd like me to splash out on while I've got my credit card out ?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I need a good impression of the stepdance 2 while your at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm kidding, I don't mean you should buy it NOW I mean you should have bought it instead of the UHA-4 if all your going to do with it is compare it to an IBasso
  I didn't buy the UHA-4 to compare it to the Arrow, I bought it to be a more pocket friendly replacement for my PA2V2. I happened to have the arrow sitting there waiting for the ER4s. A few people wondered how the UHA-4 compared to the Arrow and I thought "ahh why not" and compared them, honestly I did not see those results coming the UHA-4 blindsided me.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Er, sure - are there any other $400 amps you'd like me to splash out on while I've got my credit card out ?


 

 uha-120, D6, PB2, Pico Slim.


----------



## estreeter

Blasto - I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised by the UHA-4 - I heaped scorn on the E9 prior to buying one and it has made me eat my words - personally, I dont think we can ask any more than that of budget gear. Its still pretty hideous to look at though, and I realise thats a consideration for many here. With a desktop rig, I would try to hide the E9 amidst what jumble of cables you have at the back of your monitor 
   
  Anaxilus, one or two of the amps on your list are on my list, but I'm afraid that even a wealthy (ha !) man like myself had to draw a line through a few of your candidates. I know I'm an oddity - buying a balanced IEM and having no interest in balanced amps - but neither the PB2 nor the SR71B is on my list. The remainder definitely have promise though.


----------



## Nachkebia

blasto_brandino said:


> When I say the Leckerton drives the HD650s well, I don't mean loud, I mean WELL, it sounds EXCELLENT! The Arrow could get the HD650s VERY LOUD, to the point I was worried about my drivers, but it didn't drive them well, they didn't sound as good (IME WME) as on the Leckerton
> 
> "Power is nothing without control" Just because an amp can get headphones to go louder, doesn't mean it will make them sound better.



Absolutely!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm only buying the Leckerton to line it up with the P4, wherein it will be crushed like a bug, and a particularly ugly bug at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  lol at least you hope the P4 crushes it . I wouldn't be surprised if you end up surprised in the end .


----------



## lee730

No wonder why I love this amp with my IE7/ IE8's. The sound signatures are similar to the HD650 and I absolutely love the sound the 2 have combined. Very dynamic and non fatiguing. Sometimes I have to keep myself in check lol, it sounds so good I end up turning volume up too loud even though it don't seem to be too loud. Its just so smooth .
  
  Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> No wonder why I love this amp with my IE7/ IE8's. The sound signatures are similar to the HD650 and I absolutely love the sound the 2 have combined. Very dynamic and non fatiguing. Sometimes I have to keep myself in check lol, it sounds so good I end up turning volume up too loud even though it don't seem to be too loud. Its just so smooth .


 
  Hi lee730, I've tried quite a number of portable amps with the IE8 and never really noticed much of a difference vs listening unamped. Would you mind sharing what you hear when you listen to the IE8 + UHA-4 relative to listening to them directly out of an ipod or walkman. Not a big fan of amping IEMs, I must admit but if this does improve them I might give this amp/DAC a try.


----------



## lee730

Everything is just more dynamic with them amped on the UHA 4. What is most apparent is the mids. Very much detailed. If you really listen you will be surprised at what you can hear and what you have been missing (remember the amp requires burn in, give it at least 100 hours of burn in). Lots of my songs don't even sound the same and that's in a good way. I'm hearing details that I never really paid attention to before or that weren't prominent enough to really notice and it really brings the music to life for me. And the sound is so smooth as I said earlier, very relaxing to my ears. Sometimes I find myself falling asleep with my IEM's on, not to say its boring but very relaxing, depending on what you are listening to. I wouldn't call the emphasis on the mids coloration at all, its clarity all the way and that helps to bring more dynamics to the music. Sound stage is improved somewhat and bass has more detail, more controlled if you will. Although this amp doesn't have a bass boost which would be a nice feature I really have no need for that as the IE8/IE7 has lots of bass and the IE8's have a bass booster built in. I generally keep that at minimal though unless I'm in the mood . So the two biggest pluses for me with this amp is the clarity and detail of the mids and the overall smoothness it brings to the music, thus giving you a very dynamic music experience without fatigue. Honeyboy you may also consider upgrading your mp3 player. I recently got a Sflo2 and that took the IE8's to another level as well (highs, mids and bass improved and sound stage got even bigger; almost 3D like sound). Using the sflo2 in combination with the UHA4 and IE8 brings the IE8's to their potential in my opinion. Sadly though my Sflo2 had to be sent back due to factory defect. Hope to have it back within 3 weeks. Other than that though its a wonderful player, very powerful and has great synergy with the IE8/IE7. I currently use the UHA 4 with my iphon4 and my Sansa fuze. I love them both with my IE8's. They both offer different sound signatures but they go great with the IE8's. The iphone is dryer and separation seems to be a tad better than the fuze. The fuze is warmer, more fun with a larger sound stage. Anyways if you are not satisfied with the amp you can send it back within 30 days and get a full refund minus the shipping. I knew I wouldn't return it though after reading the reviews . I was very close to buying either the Arrow or the Alo Rx until I heard about this amp. Who knows though I may end up getting the Alo Rx or the TTVJ Slim down the road. I'd like to see those amps compared with the UHA 4 before I pull the trigger though. Not sure if you already know but if you decide to amp definitely use a line out dock for whatever device you have to bypass the on-board amp on your mp3 player, that will yield you better sound quality instead of degrading sound with 2 interfering amps ( I use LOD's for my iphone4, fuze and Sflo:2).


----------



## bulmanxxi

The UHA-4 and the IE8 make a good combo.  The differences between amped and unmapped are subtle but it does improve SQ slightly.  When in a hurry, I don't hesitate to use the IE8 unamped (i'm still burning them in btw).  When used as a DAC out, that's when the SQ improvement is even more noticeable.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> The UHA-4 and the IE8 make a good combo.  The differences between amped and unmapped are subtle but it does improve SQ slightly.  When in a hurry, I don't hesitate to use the IE8 unamped (i'm still burning them in btw).  When used as a DAC out, that's when the SQ improvement is even more noticeable.


 


  How many hours do you have on yours. I say at least 220 hours is required (I think you'll love 'em when they are fully burned in). When using this UHA 4 in combination with the Sflo:2 line out the sound quality is definitely more noticeable overall and I wouldn't just call it subtle at that.


----------



## illquid

Not wanting to pick fights here, but whilst we are audio enthusiasts, I should also hope that we are sane and rational people. The only burn-in effect that occurs with amps is _between_ your ears. There is absolutely no scientific reason for amp/preamp to not work the same in their first hour or their 500th hour. The only argument for burn-in comes from loudspeakers or things with mechanical moving parts, that need to settle in as some moving parts may be stiffer when newly assembled.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





illquid said:


> Not wanting to pick fights here, but whilst we are audio enthusiasts, I should also hope that we are sane and rational people. The only burn-in effect that occurs with amps is _between_ your ears. There is absolutely no scientific reason for amp/preamp to not work the same in their first hour or their 500th hour. The only argument for burn-in comes from loudspeakers or things with mechanical moving parts, that need to settle in as some moving parts may be stiffer when newly assembled.


 

 Crossovers burn-in, why can't other electrical components or capacitors?  Mechanical burn-in should really be referred to as break-in btw.
   
  Otherwise how do explain odd coherence and phase issues w/ some multi-BA's out of the box which disappears over time?  I've experienced psychoacoustic adjustment from variance in bass response and dark or bright signatures but never from alignment and phase issues.  That's a problem that just keeps nagging eternally.
   
  Just a quick counterpoint from my experience as this should be in it's proper thread.  Not here.  
   
  Edit - That's not say these effects always occur or are always present as they do get tested and QC'd.  It's also not to say an audible change is never possible wrt an electrical component from my experience.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Ahh thank you lee730 for such a detailed response and bulmanxxi for your brief input. I like what am hearing about this amp. Sometimes I suppose it's just a matter of synergy. As aforementioned, I did own quite a number of portable amps before. Perhaps it was a better match with other IEMs but the Alo Rx didn't do anything for the IE8 to warrant its price. I do own the sony X1060 which I think is a very good match for the IE8, though the combo is quite warm.It is not entirely technically better than that of the Ipod touch 2G/4G but it provides an organic sound with  a coherency in the midrange and overall sound signature that is just wonderful to listen to. You did raise a good point. At this price point, and with the added benefit of returning the product, if unsatisfied, I'll give this one a shot and report my findings. I am cautiously optimistic, I've come to recognize that the improvements these amps provide are rather subtle and nothing as dramatic as reviews would make one believe. At the same time, I have a good feeling about this one. We'll see. Thanks again guys.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





illquid said:


> Not wanting to pick fights here, but whilst we are audio enthusiasts, I should also hope that we are sane and rational people. The only burn-in effect that occurs with amps is _between_ your ears. There is absolutely no scientific reason for amp/preamp to not work the same in their first hour or their 500th hour. The only argument for burn-in comes from loudspeakers or things with mechanical moving parts, that need to settle in as some moving parts may be stiffer when newly assembled.


 
   
  My advice is simple, if you dont want to pick fights - dont go there, or leave it for the endless debates in 'Sound Science'. One of the things about true believers is that casting doubt on their belief system only strengthens it. If you dont believe in burn-in, so much the better : think of all the hours you save yourself trying to run new kit in. Even true believers have the option of allowing kit to burn in with their headphones actually on their ears - its all good.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> uha-120, D6, PB2, Pico Slim.


 

 Somebody stop me. Please.
   
  Products Ordered:
 ------------------------------------------------------
*1 x Just Audio uHA-120 Vishay P11 Headphone Amplifier* in Silver (HH00183) = £183.20
 ------------------------------------------------------
 Sub-Total: £183.20
 Airmail International Signed For (): £16.32
 Total: £199.52
   
  As I said before, game on, people, game on. (Anyone else want to take one for the team and get the other amps on Anaxilus' list ?)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





illquid said:


> Not wanting to pick fights here, but whilst we are audio enthusiasts, I should also hope that we are sane and rational people. The only burn-in effect that occurs with amps is _between_ your ears. There is absolutely no scientific reason for amp/preamp to not work the same in their first hour or their 500th hour. The only argument for burn-in comes from loudspeakers or things with mechanical moving parts, that need to settle in as some moving parts may be stiffer when newly assembled.


 


  Sorry I don't agree with you on this one. The amp definitely improved after burn in or being broken in if you will. I'd say after 60-70 hours usage for me, the amp really started to smooth out and the clarity and detail of the mids became very apparent. Its weird actually, one day after leaving the amp running I came back and started listening and I was like wow, this amp really sounds good now . Believe me its not in my head, its not from getting use to the sound signature. Its because the sound signature changed and improved.


----------



## lee730

No problem man I hope you end up enjoying it as much as I do. And while I could go out with just the IE8's and mp3 player, I just love the sound signature that the UHA 4 brings to the table. Also when I'm in my car I hook it up to my stereo which sounds way better than just using the mp3 alone BTW. So you love the warm sound signature as well, we may have the same sound signature preference. Thanks for the input on the Alo Rx I think I'll scratch that one off my list. If I do get another amp down the road it will be the TTVJ Slim.
   
  I've been a b testing between the sansa fuze via lod with the UHA 4 and with just the fuze and I can't find any reason to just use the fuze lol. Although I could live with the fuze if I had to it just sounds that much better to my ears amped , Be sure to post your impressions and let us know what you think of the amp when you receive and break it in.
  Quote: 





honeyboy said:


> Ahh thank you lee730 for such a detailed response and bulmanxxi for your brief input. I like what am hearing about this amp. Sometimes I suppose it's just a matter of synergy. As aforementioned, I did own quite a number of portable amps before. Perhaps it was a better match with other IEMs but the Alo Rx didn't do anything for the IE8 to warrant its price. I do own the sony X1060 which I think is a very good match for the IE8, though the combo is quite warm.It is not entirely technically better than that of the Ipod touch 2G/4G but it provides an organic sound with  a coherency in the midrange and overall sound signature that is just wonderful to listen to. You did raise a good point. At this price point, and with the added benefit of returning the product, if unsatisfied, I'll give this one a shot and report my findings. I am cautiously optimistic, I've come to recognize that the improvements these amps provide are rather subtle and nothing as dramatic as reviews would make one believe. At the same time, I have a good feeling about this one. We'll see. Thanks again guys.


----------



## PopandLocke

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Somebody stop me. Please.
> 
> Products Ordered:
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 


  I'm pretty close to ordering a D6 to compare with the UHA-4 I just got.  I LOVE the SQ of the UHA-4, but I'm trying to find something portable and fairly inexpensive to drive K701s at least a bit better than the unamped source.  The UHA-4 makes a slight difference, and definitely improves the bass and overall fullness of the sound, but I still can't get it loud.  Have you ever tried driving K701s with your D4?


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





popandlocke said:


> I'm pretty close to ordering a D6 to compare with the UHA-4 I just got.  I LOVE the SQ of the UHA-4, but I'm trying to find something portable and fairly inexpensive to drive K701s at least a bit better than the unamped source.  The UHA-4 makes a slight difference, and definitely improves the bass and overall fullness of the sound, but I still can't get it loud.  Have you ever tried driving K701s with your D4?


 

 I don't have the 701 per se, but the D6 has quite the massive amount of power for a portable amp and pretty solid DAC inside it as well.  I think if you're looking for a versatile, portable solution, can't be too many faults in choosing the D6.  Though, if you can bear a less portable setup, there are a handful of slightly better DAC/amp combos (yulong, audinst, nfb, et al) that might give you better sound, though of course, not practical portable wise.


----------



## PopandLocke

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> I don't have the 701 per se, but the D6 has quite the massive amount of power for a portable amp and pretty solid DAC inside it as well.  I think if you're looking for a versatile, portable solution, can't be too many faults in choosing the D6.  Though, if you can bear a less portable setup, there are a handful of slightly better DAC/amp combos (yulong, audinst, nfb, et al) that might give you better sound, though of course, not practical portable wise.


 


  You're just trying to encourage me to pull the trigger so I can be a guinea pig, aren't you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  You may have succeeded.  I still haven't been able to find a full-on review for the D6, though.  Have you ever found one?


----------



## munkyballz

^Haha maybe.  I actually was about to pull the trigger on a D6 not too long ago, but figured it was overkill with the D10 and UHA-4 in rotation already.  If I didn't have one or the other, I'd probably would have gotten a D6 to play around with.
   
  As for any official reviews, I have not actually read any yet, just the musings of some owners here and there on the D6 appreciation thread.  I'm not certain, but chances are fairly high that maybe HiFlight might have one, he is quite the guru on iBasso amps (or at least has heard/gone through a good variety of them), so maybe check the thread if he posted on mini reviews or perhaps drop him a PM to request his inputs.


----------



## estreeter

See below....


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Based on my experience with D4/K601, I would strongly suggest that you look at either P4 or D6 to drive the K701 (or K601 - the K501 was easier to drive but also likes plenty of grunt behind the signal). Better yet, just get a Dynalo.


----------



## PopandLocke

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> ^Haha maybe.  I actually was about to pull the trigger on a D6 not too long ago, but figured it was overkill with the D10 and UHA-4 in rotation already.  If I didn't have one or the other, I'd probably would have gotten a D6 to play around with.
> 
> As for any official reviews, I have not actually read any yet, just the musings of some owners here and there on the D6 appreciation thread.  I'm not certain, but chances are fairly high that maybe HiFlight might have one, he is quite the guru on iBasso amps (or at least has heard/gone through a good variety of them), so maybe check the thread if he posted on mini reviews or perhaps drop him a PM to request his inputs.


 


  I've been going through the D6 thread page by page, but it's slow going. 
   
  As for the UHA-4, I've been continuing to listen on K701's, and I'm finding a lot of distortion with fuller sounds when I push the UHA-4 to its max.  It's very noticeable in Delorean's "Stay Close" about 1:00 in, particularly in the synth and the lead vocals.  Interestingly, at the same volume, I'm not noticing much distortion when I listen to Amon Tobin's new album, but that focuses more on the lows and highs, and it seems to be the mids experiencing the most distortion.  
   
  I wouldn't say any of this is a reflection on the UHA-4's capabilities with most headphones, but with something as difficult to drive as the K701's, it seems like it just lacks the necessary punch.  Unfortunately, my nice IEM's are busted right now, but I tried it out with some Klipsch S2m's I have, and I'm not getting any distortion.  I haven't spent a whole lot of time with the amp and the S2m's, but if I notice anything particular, I'll post it here.
   
  estreeter, you've convinced me.  I'm ordering the D6 today.  Hopefully it arrives with enough time for me to compare the two thoroughly before I have to return the UHA-4.  Also, if anyone on the west side of LA wants to try out the UHA-4, PM me.  I don't have much experience with headphone amps, so it'd be good to get other opinions on the UHA-4/K701 combo.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





popandlocke said:


> I've been going through the D6 thread page by page, but it's slow going.
> 
> As for the UHA-4, I've been continuing to listen on K701's, and I'm finding a lot of distortion with fuller sounds when I push the UHA-4 to its max.  It's very noticeable in Delorean's "Stay Close" about 1:00 in, particularly in the synth and the lead vocals.  Interestingly, at the same volume, I'm not noticing much distortion when I listen to Amon Tobin's new album, but that focuses more on the lows and highs, and it seems to be the mids experiencing the most distortion.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Excellent, although I'm sorry to hear that you are going to return the uHA-4. After my experience with the K601, I vowed never to buy another pair of hard-to-drive cans again - there are just so many other choices out there. Ironically, my E9 would almost certainly do a good job with them, but thats a long way from my transportable rig dream.


----------



## bulmanxxi

For portable use and more power hungry phones, I'd suggest the TTVJ Slim rather than the D6.  The D6 is not really portable especially compared to the TTVJ Slim or UHA-4.  But again, the AKG 701 are not portable either, so probably doesn't matter if the amp is portable.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> For portable use and more power hungry phones, I'd suggest the TTVJ Slim rather than the D6.  The D6 is not really portable especially compared to the TTVJ Slim or UHA-4.  But again, the AKG 701 are not portable either, so probably doesn't matter if the amp is portable.


 


  I guess that is true. If using full size headphones on the go does it really matter about the size of the amp? Unless its a brick or bomb lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Not to insult anyone but I'd feel stupid wearing my full size dennons on the go lol (mile long wire) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you love the sound of the uha 4 slim have you considered returning it and getting the more powerful version of the uha estreeter? I heard they sound the same but the other/'s have a lot more power.


----------



## estreeter

I wont be getting the uHA-6. As I said in the thread on the HP-P1, I've spent something in the region of a thousand dollars on audio in the last month or so - time to give it a rest.


----------



## PopandLocke

@estreeter
   
  If I had known then what I know now, I might not have bought the K701's, but I do love them.  Soundstage and a clean sound were my top requirements, and I felt like nothing else I listened to came close to the K701 in terms of soundstage.  Perhaps I missed something, but oh well.  
   
   
  @bulmanxxi
   
  I've been eyeing the TTVJ Slim, but with DAC it's $450 vs the D6's $275.  Some day, sure, but not today…


----------



## bulmanxxi

I would not recommend the TTVJ Slim with Dac. It is not a good value or DAC SQ for
the money and if listening through a computer, I'd recommend Centrance dacport instead.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I wont be getting the uHA-6. As I said in the thread on the HP-P1, I've spent something in the region of a thousand dollars on audio in the last month or so - time to give it a rest.


 

  I know how you feel lol. I haven't spend a grand in a month yet though . I spend close to $700.00 in the span of a week though on audio equipment .


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> I would not recommend the TTVJ Slim with Dac. It is not a good value or DAC SQ for
> the money and if listening through a computer, I'd recommend Centrance dacport instead.


 


  Do you think the amp section is worth it though for the TTVJ?


----------



## bulmanxxi

The TTVJ Amp is really nice but unless you need the extra power for some reason - like AKG 701 (then you might as well get a desktop amp), the UHA-4 is quite on par.


----------



## estreeter

I SO look forward to crushing the uHA-4.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I SO look forward to crushing the uHA-4.


 

 Lol, so bad!


----------



## estreeter

Just trying to spice things up a little, Armaegis. Run a check on the words 'tad' and 'smidgen' at Headfonia and 6Moons and you will begin to see what I am getting at - its all very polite so as not to put anyone's nose out of joint. Life is like that when you have advertisers to placate.
   
  (if I end up eating humble pie on this, I will be the first to admit it - for now, I cant let certain people continue to wind up the hype machine unchallenged. Game on)


----------



## Armaegis

Er... did you mean Anaxilus instead of Armaegis? (they sorta sound alike I guess)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

AD8610ARZ
  OPA209AID
   
  anyone knows the final _real_ difference? 
   
  (I know they are different OPamps)


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Er... did you mean Anaxilus instead of Armaegis? (they sorta sound alike I guess)


 


  Doh ! My apologies to whichever of you was most offended


----------



## thegreat682

I'm glad to see that Nick at Leckerton is still producing dac/amps.  I bought a UHA-3 2 years ago and still love it!  Looks like I could expect the same build quality out of the UHA-4...


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I SO look forward to crushing the uHA-4.


 


  I dunno, it's prison build case looks pretty tough, 
  I'm pretty sure some of the amps you have already could crush the UHA-4, but for the money (even after the price increases) and the size, it is an awesome amp.
  anyway you can't stop us now!! (starts pedaling stationary bike attached to hype machine faster)


----------



## estreeter

Steve Leckert claims that you can drive a car over his Decware Zen Head portable - its not a claim I'd enjoy putting to the test, but my brother-in-law certainly proved that he could put a drill bit straight through the PCB that *was* my P4. Scratch one $245 amp - fortunately, I owed my sister some money so what goes around comes around.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Doh ! My apologies to whichever of you was most offended


 

 My ire burns with the heat of a thousand blazing suns that are also on fire. You shall know my wrath... but not today.
   

  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Steve Leckert claims that you can drive a car over his Decware Zen Head portable - its not a claim I'd enjoy putting to the test, but my brother-in-law certainly proved that he could put a drill bit straight through the PCB that *was* my P4. Scratch one $245 amp - fortunately, I owed my sister some money so what goes around comes around.


 

  Either you were doing some rather destructive testing or he's got really bad aim.


----------



## estreeter

Yeah, it was just one of those situations where you tell yourself 'Hey, this is a REALLY bad idea', then when your worst fears are realised, it almost seems like you had it coming. Worse things have happened in our family, though - nothing like sitting outside the Emergency ward at 3am.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Steve Leckert claims that you can drive a car over his Decware Zen Head portable - its not a claim I'd enjoy putting to the test, but my brother-in-law certainly proved that he could put a drill bit straight through the PCB that *was* my P4. Scratch one $245 amp - fortunately, I owed my sister some money so what goes around comes around.


 


  Damn, looking at this amp... this guy means business, I'll look into it. I have seen this amps name here and there around the forums but not much is said about it. wonder how it sounds.....


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Damn, looking at this amp... this guy means business, I'll look into it. I have seen this amps name here and there around the forums but not much is said about it. wonder how it sounds.....


 

 10 ohms out.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> The TTVJ Amp is really nice but unless you need the extra power for some reason - like AKG 701 (then you might as well get a desktop amp), the UHA-4 is quite on par.


 


  I guess I should just be happy with my amp lol; I'm honestly very satisfied of the results so far. I'm just always looking to upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I may look into that Dac port you were talking about. Boy is this an expensive hobby (yet so exciting


----------



## lee730

I'm currently listening to my dennon 5000's using the UHA 4 as a DAC and I have to say it really does drive them nicely. It's enough volume for me to be happy (I don't want to go def early on


----------



## Nachkebia

I might be going crazy but I absolutely love my hd650 driven by this little monster. in fact, i love them driving all my headphones. what a little gem.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> I might be going crazy but I absolutely love my hd650 driven by this little monster. in fact, i love them driving all my headphones. what a little gem.


 


  Quite a turn around in opinion since you first got her . I wasn't nearly as impressed til after burn in as well. I really love listening to flac in general now. Before I really didn't think it made a difference but it really does. For some reason I notice I get fatigued after a while of listening to lossy files but when I listen to loss less I don't get that fatigue. Its a pain though to have to re rip everything again and to acquire my current mp3 music in flac format lol. Getting there though, bought a 2 TB drive to fill the need.


----------



## cadsh

Hi,
  How does the uha-4 compares to the cMoy (Bass Boost 2.3) from JDS Labs?
  I`m using Brainwavz M3.
  Thanks.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

bumpity bump
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> AD8610ARZ
> OPA209AID
> 
> anyone knows the final _real_ difference *in sound/battery life*?
> ...


 
   
  I notice both options cost the same, i guess the standard would be the safer bet, I'm so in to order one of these, btw silver panels, black body looks nice in the photos.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





cadsh said:


> Hi,
> How does the uha-4 compares to the cMoy (Bass Boost 2.3) from JDS Labs?
> I`m using Brainwavz M3.
> Thanks.


 

  
  I'm not sure as I haven't listened to this amp before but I can say that this amp easily competes with amps in the $300+ price range. The Cmoy is $60.00 so I would think the UHA 4 amp would be quite an upgrade in that regard.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'm not sure as I haven't listened to this amp before but I can say that this amp easily competes with amps in the $300+ price range. The Cmoy is $60.00 so I would think the UHA 4 amp would be quite an upgrade in that regard.


 

 Well. I have pretty much given up on getting mine this week, but very soon I hope to be able to put that 'easily competes' claim to the test. The uHA-120 cost me 305 AUD landed, which puts it squarely in your $300+ group. Waiting for delivery has to be the single worst part of this obsession, and that applies whether its coming from the other side of the world or the other side of my own country. If you dont live in Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane, you may as well be living on Christmas Island.


----------



## lee730

So you live in Australia? Wow the wait must be killing you . Once you get her burn her in and give us your impressions. The wait time for my Sflo2 is killing me as well ;(. Sent it back last month and still waiting for them to receive the package so they can send me a new unit; I miss her so lol. BTW what is this UHA 120? Doesn't appear to be the Slimline (which I thought you already received?). I'm looking on Leckerton's website and I don't see the UHA  120 available? Is this suppose to be better than the UHA 6?
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Well. I have pretty much given up on getting mine this week, but very soon I hope to be able to put that 'easily competes' claim to the test. The uHA-120 cost me 305 AUD landed, which puts it squarely in your $300+ group. Waiting for delivery has to be the single worst part of this obsession, and that applies whether its coming from the other side of the world or the other side of my own country. If you dont live in Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane, you may as well be living on Christmas Island.


----------



## lee730

Not sure estreeter if this UHA 120 is made by leckerton? I'm on the just audio website and that seems to be a different company all together. The amp looks promising though. Or has he expanded his business to the U.K as well?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'm looking on Leckerton's website and I don't see the UHA  120 available? Is this suppose to be better than the UHA 6?


 
   
  OK, I'll bite :
   
  http://www.justaudio.co.uk/uha-120.html
   
  Leckerton can only wish their amps looked that good.


----------



## lee730

I look forward to your impressions on that pocket sized amp (mini brick . This may be my next upgrade depending on your comments. I wonder though how the UHA 6s would fair against this amp  as you said the UHA 4 is lacking the power you need to drive you hard to drive headphones.


----------



## estreeter

I have all the power I need to drive my headphones, even with the T3 - its people who want to drive 600-ohm Beyers who find themselves in a world of hurt. Been there, not going back anytime soon.


----------



## Armaegis

... or the AKG Sextetts and Monitors, or the orthos...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

... and k601 and ...


----------



## Anaxilus

....HD800, T50RP here....


----------



## JamesMcProgger

and hopefully the DT1350 by july.
   
  but really, i want to know the difference between the two OP amps available, there is so little information about this amp


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> and hopefully the DT1350 by july.
> 
> but really, i want to know the difference between the two OP amps available, there is so little information about this amp


 
   
  DT1350 ? Ha, I could drive those with the T3 !
   
  Just out of wild curiosity, how many of you are of the belief that 'all orthodynamic headphones are hard to drive' ?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I've never heard on ortho. I had a failed experiment with SFI drivers but that should count


----------



## Armaegis

I've heard/owned the YH-1, YH-3, HP-1, T40v1 (twice), T50rp, and a couple others I've forgotten about. All of them needed more juice than my Sansa Fuze could provide.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Just out of wild curiosity, how many of you are of the belief that 'all orthodynamic headphones are hard to drive' ?


 

 Not all.  The LCD2 gets very loud w/ my DACPort but isn't performing at it's best.  I find there's a difference between being driven and driven well.  I'm listening to the HD800 via DACPort pre-amped into my Arrow and I can get it blisteringly loud.  But it's not sounding it's best at all.
   
  Obviously Fang made the HE500 and HE4 as an answer to your question.


----------



## bulmanxxi

That's probably because the Arrow is not that good of an amp as far as SQ.  Dacport is great - no need to feed a great signal into an inferior amp.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> That's probably because the Arrow is not that good of an amp as far as SQ.  Dacport is great - no need to feed a great signal into an inferior amp.


 

 Too bad I'm using a 4G board and it doesn't sound like whichever version you heard.  DACPort is not ideal synergistically w/ the HD800.  Plus the DACPort is 10 ohms out and the 4G is <1.


----------



## bulmanxxi

You said yourself "it's not sounding it's best"... I had the 3G and wasn't impressed although the size and features were very good - don't know if the 4G is much different other than the treble boost but have not heard it.  DacPort is far superior of an amp compared to the 3G at least.  Too bad the Dacport isn't portable with a built in battery.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> You said yourself "it's not sounding it's best"...


 

 Yeah, because I don't have a $2-$3K Eddie Current of Woo Audio amp on hand atm.  The DACPort is worse w/ the HD800 than the 4G due to lack of versatility and poor sonic synergy.  The 4G is giving up very little at all to the DACport and the synergy is better.  Hence I'm using it the way I said.  The treble 'boost' changes everything.  I'd call it more of a 'neutralizer' than an enhancer.  I'd love dfkt to get his hands on one so he can RMAA the 4G v. the prior gens.  I haven't even touched the 2.2G I have except to compare the new BB signature.  
   
  Anyway, I plan to have a UHA4 and ZO in my possession to compare to the 4G.  I heard Blastos Leckerton at the last meet for almost 2 hours against the Arrow, ALO Rx, TTVJ Millet hybrid, D4, and a few others.  The UH4A was impressive and I did prefer it to my 2.2G in overall signature as it was clearer, more transparent and had more natural, musical dynamics although a bit less 'defined' in imaging.  The 4G is a different ballgame.  We'll see, I'm waiting for a reply from Nick about the 209 opamp still so I'll have an answer about that versus the 8610 for whoever asked.  I know it's going to be a fun comparison.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I have yet to find a portable solution for the HD800's The UHA-4 isn't bad on them, but they are a little thin and bright (I don't think there is much to do about the bright until I get my hands on that Eddie Current Super 7) I'm working on it..
  I got my Fiio E11, I'm not afraid to say it, that is one cheap POS, it looks cheap, it feels cheap, I should have gone for an E7, the aluminum and plexiglass would have probably had a better feel to it. Dunno about sound quality though, I'm thinking of doing another full on comparison this time between the E11 and the PA2V2, we'll see. I'm busy building a stereo monitor setup for my computer, I have most of it, but I don't think the UHA-4's dac is gonna cut it, gotta buy something full on people gave me suggestions, I'm looking into them...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I have yet to find a portable solution for the HD800's The UHA-4 isn't bad on them, but they are a little thin and bright (I don't think there is much to do about the bright until I get my hands on that Eddie Current Super 7) I'm working on it..
> I got my Fiio E11, I'm not afraid to say it, that is one cheap POS, it looks cheap, it feels cheap, I should have gone for an E7, the aluminum and plexiglass would have probably had a better feel to it. Dunno about sound quality though, I'm thinking of doing another full on comparison this time between the E11 and the PA2V2, we'll see. I'm busy building a stereo monitor setup for my computer, I have most of it, but I don't think the UHA-4's dac is gonna cut it, gotta buy something full on people gave me suggestions, I'm looking into them...


 

 Pm'd


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I have yet to find a portable solution for the HD800's


 

 I'm thinking of giving the UHA6 w/ OPA627s a shot.  The PB2 should drive them also w/ 32V of swing balanced and you could play w/ the opamps.


----------



## bulmanxxi

I would not use the UHA-4 as a line out for studio monitors.  For studio monitors, I'd suggest one of the HRT Music Streamer line (but you'd need a volume control) or even the DacPort works well.  uDac-2 has quite a signifficant channel imbalance, so I would not recommend it either.


----------



## lee730

What do you think is better the dacport or the HRT Music Streamer II?


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I have yet to find a portable solution for the HD800's The UHA-4 isn't bad on them, but they are a little thin and bright (I don't think there is much to do about the bright until I get my hands on that Eddie Current Super 7) I'm working on it..
> *I got my Fiio E11, I'm not afraid to say it, that is one cheap POS, it looks cheap, it feels cheap, I should have gone for an E7, the aluminum and plexiglass would have probably had a better feel to it. *Dunno about sound quality though, I'm thinking of doing another full on comparison this time between the E11 and the PA2V2, we'll see. I'm busy building a stereo monitor setup for my computer, I have most of it, but I don't think the UHA-4's dac is gonna cut it, gotta buy something full on people gave me suggestions, I'm looking into them...


 
   
  Thanks, even though it probably didn't have a place in my rotation of toys, was tempted to try it out for kicks due to its immense hype of late. 
   
  Just saved me $70 bucks, hey that's almost a nights worth of drinks, which is always good


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *munkyballz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saved me $70 bucks, hey that's almost a nights worth of drinks, which is always good


 


  Almost?!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

everyone to Portland tonight, drinks are on *munkyballz*!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I have yet to find a portable solution for the HD800's The UHA-4 isn't bad on them, but they are a little thin and bright (I don't think there is much to do about the bright until I get my hands on that Eddie Current Super 7) I'm working on it..
> I got my Fiio E11, I'm not afraid to say it, that is one cheap POS, it looks cheap, it feels cheap, I should have gone for an E7, the aluminum and plexiglass would have probably had a better feel to it. Dunno about sound quality though, I'm thinking of doing another full on comparison this time between the E11 and the PA2V2, we'll see. I'm busy building a stereo monitor setup for my computer, I have most of it, but I don't think the UHA-4's dac is gonna cut it, gotta buy something full on people gave me suggestions, I'm looking into them...


 
   
  Its a shame the E11 didnt live up to the (massive) hype for you - still, 60 bucks ?? You *might* find a secondhand T3 for that, but ClieOS claims the E11 is on par with the T3 - beats me.
   
  Time to get that Zen Head, Blasto, and put these pretenders to the sword. Really looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## bulmanxxi

@lee730
   
  It depends on what you are looking to acomplish.  The HRT Streamer does not have a headphone amp built in - it is a DAC only.  The Dacport is both a DAC and an amp.  The Dacport does have a volume knob, the HRT does not.  The Dacport costs almost three times as much!  The HRT is much bigger and still doesn't have volume control, which you would need as the output signal is very loud.
   
  So, if you are feeding speakers and need a DAC only the HRT is the better value.  But the DACport is an excellent DAC/amp in its own right.  If you need both an amp and a dac, the DACport may be a better value still, as it is an all in one unit and it is also quite portable with a laptop, notebook, etc. for headphone use.
   
  If you are ONLY using headphones, even if you need DAC and amp, the UHA-4 is even better value.


----------



## Anaxilus

@bulmanxxi
   
  Do you notice any jitter issues on the DAC side?
   
  Have you tried any other op amps?


----------



## bulmanxxi

According to the website, looks like the op amps can only be switched on the UHA-6 and UHA-6S - do you know differently about the UHA-4?  In any case, I see no need to mess with the sound.  
   
  As for jitter, nothing apparent, however, I did try to feed (just to test) my powered monitors with the UHA-4 as a DAC and while it does the job the resulting SQ was not as good nor was the volume control convenient (its not terribly convenient for headphones either as the LOD gets in the way).  As I have an HRT Streamer, I did not spend to much time fiddling with the UHA-4 as a DAC for the monitors.  For headphones, it performs much better.  Still, it would be nice if the DAC can be upgraded maybe in a future version and provide a better line-out SQ and perhaps 24/96 capability, IF cost/price permits.  I liked the dual DACs on the D4 but the Dacport takes the cake for its DAC.  For powered and studio monitors only, there are better options where the HRT maybe be the value leader.


----------



## Anaxilus

The UHA4 can be ordered w/ the OPA209 also.  Nick says it's one of TI's newest so there isn't much info.  Thinking of giving it a listen and doing the 8610 in the UHA6 and a few others too.  I'm curious how the Cirrus Logic in the 6 compares to my DACPort.
   
  The DACPort is superb and was eerily similar to an AudioGD desktop SabreDAC/Amp.  The similarity was uncanny to my ears.  I was going to just mod my DACPort to <1 ohm but CEtrance wants $100 for the service now.  That opens up the chance to try other stuff instead.  If it doesn't work out then I'll just bite the bullet on the mod.  >.<  My ES5's don't like 10 ohms out at all.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I'm thinking of giving the UHA6 w/ OPA627s a shot.  The PB2 should drive them also w/ 32V of swing balanced and you could play w/ the opamps.


 

 Hmmm we'll see, if I can find something that can do for the HD800's what the UHA-4 does for the HD650's I'll probably not visit Head-fi 1/4 as often. (The UHA-4 drives them REALLY well)
  By the way Anaxilus, if you need to borrow my UHA-4 I can ship it to you, unless you'd like to pick it up, lemmie know. (I was waiting for the E11 to arrive)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

a comaprisson between the two uha4 opamps version would be nice


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Hmmm we'll see, if I can find something that can do for the HD800's what the UHA-4 does for the HD650's I'll probably not visit Head-fi 1/4 as often. (The UHA-4 drives them REALLY well)
> By the way Anaxilus, if you need to borrow my UHA-4 I can ship it to you, unless you'd like to pick it up, lemmie know. (I was waiting for the E11 to arrive)


 

 That sounds great.  I'll go ahead and pick up a '4' w/ the 209 then.  I'll PM you when it's gonna come in and we can work it out.  Much appreciated.


----------



## bulmanxxi

There is no question that the Dacport's DAC is superior to that in the UHA-4.  But the UHA-4 DAC, does just fine for my headphones - Monster Copper, MD and the latest - Denon 560R (which are quite a nice surprise for their price) - very similar sound sig to the Monster maybe not quite as a refined and a tad more sibilliant (or simply not as smooth...) but very clear detailed and natural sound with plenty of bass that does not muddy up the midrange.


----------



## lee730

Well I would be using the DAC with my headphones and iems more so. Not sure of any way to get the DAC to drive my 5.1 speakers. I'm not aware of a cable to accomplish this .  The SRT Streamer I was looking at is the more expensive one and it is supposedly quite a bit better than the $150.00 version. It is $345.00 for the SRT Streamer II+ and from the reviews I've red on it it really sounds good. I would use my Fiio E9 to control the volume on it as I have read that the Fiio E9 is a very good amp in actuality; what is holding it back is the E7.


----------



## bulmanxxi

If your 5.1 speakers are driven by a receiver, just use a mini stereo to dual RCA cable to connect the UHA-4 headphone out to any of your receiver's analog inputs.  But chances are, your receiver might have a pretty good dac already.  If you are using computer speakers, then you'd probably just need a mini to mini cable.  If you are using a receiver, the receiver should be able to do Dolby Pro Logic or whatever DSP it has to create a 5.1 signal out of the stereo signal.  If you are using computer 5.1 speakers that are fed the 5.1 signal out of a sound card, then you won't be able to get 5.1 out of the UHA-4 - only stereo.
   
  I have the HRT Streamer II, the $150 version and is fine - I see no reason to go up to the more than twice as expensive II+.  You'd be better off buying better speakers.  The biggest issue with the volume control is channel imbalance.  If you are feeding speakers at low to moderate volume, it becomes quite apparent if the volume control is descent.  This is the reason, I got rid of the uDac-2, it was really bad in that regard. I've tried a couple of controls, although HRT is recommending an NHT one, which is probably good, it costs $100.  I've tried a $75 Electronic Pilot and while better than the uDac-2, it still had pretty audible channel imbalance.  Currently, using a Fostex PC-1, which is quite good and very reasonable priced plus it matches my Macbook Pro nicely as it is silver aluminum color with a black knob and marks.  If you are using a receiver, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## lee730

I have logitech Z5500 Speakers so you think a min to mini cable would work for them with the Streamer II? Yeah I wasn't really sure if the + is worth it or not. Do you think the Streamer II is better than the Dacport? If so then I think I would be happy with it. I mainly want the Streamer II for home listening at my desktop and don't really need the portability.


----------



## bulmanxxi

For the streamer you would need dual RCA to mini but you will not get 5.1 signal - only stereo.  So, if you current sound card is putting out a 5.1 signal to your speakers, the streamer will be a downgrade in that regard.


----------



## lee730

Yeah I passed on the e11 as well. I figured why the heck am I gonna waste $70.00 on it when I have a way better amp anyways. I'm more excited about the X3 and E17. But if the Streamer II is better which it probably will be but can't tell until the E17 releases, then there's no point getting that as well. Boy is this hobby dangerous to the pocket .
  Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> Thanks, even though it probably didn't have a place in my rotation of toys, was tempted to try it out for kicks due to its immense hype of late.
> 
> Just saved me $70 bucks, hey that's almost a nights worth of drinks, which is always good


----------



## bulmanxxi

The streamer is probably better than many dacs (and it's doubtful the Fiio would put out anything that beats it) because it offers the technically superior asynchronous USB mode.


----------



## lee730

I normally run my logitech speakers on stereo anyways. The stereo 2 setting allows me to run all the speakers in stereo mode so I get balanced audio, or at least more so balanced audio on them. I honestly can't stand the 5.1 setting unless its a movie that would utilize it. For music its a no go.


----------



## bulmanxxi

I would think that getting better stereo speakers would help a lot better than putting more money in a dac.  You can check out the Behringer Truth with ribbon tweeter for example but there are other options as well.  I've briefly tried the HRT into UHA-4 and the result was excellent, however, the price and inconvenience for such a setup makes the Dacport the preferred choice.  If you don't need an amp, however, and are feeding powered speakers, a streamer is all you need.


----------



## lee730

I wish someone could chime in and compare the Streamer II to the Dacport. I would figure the extra premium for the Dacport would also be due to the included amp section in it. It seems going the pure DAC route would yield better overall sound quality.
  Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> The streamer is probably better than many dacs (and it's doubtful the Fiio would put out anything that beats it) because it offers the technically superior asynchronous USB mode.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> I would think that getting better stereo speakers would help a lot better than putting more money in a dac.  You can check out the Behringer Truth with ribbon tweeter for example but there are other options as well.  I've briefly tried the HRT into UHA-4 and the result was excellent, however, the price and inconvenience for such a setup makes the Dacport the preferred choice.  If you don't need an amp, however, and are feeding powered speakers, a streamer is all you need.


 


  Yeah I think Im set on getting one of the streamers at this point. My biggest use for the Streamer would be for my headphones and IEM's at my desktop listening to mainly flac files. A possible connection to my speakers would be a plus and I'm sure a major upgrade in sound from my X-fi Titanium sound card. Even the E7 sounds better than the X-fi lol.


----------



## bulmanxxi

That would be an overkill - you don't need HRT streamer for headphones - the UHA-4 is plenty sufficient.  The streamer is really made as an external dac to feed a speaker system directly or through a receiver.  You also can't plug headphones directly into the streamer - both because of its RCA outputs and the VERY loud output (hence the need for a volume control even when feeding powered speakers).
   
  Dacport and streamer are two different products with different purposes, so it's not exactly meaningful to compare them.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> *I wish someone could chime in and compare the Streamer II to the Dacport.* I would figure the extra premium for the Dacport would also be due to the included amp section in it. It seems going the pure DAC route would yield better overall sound quality.


 

 How about trying a separate thread not focused on the Leckerton perhaps?


----------



## estreeter

Agreed - lee730, the DACPort vs Everything / MSII vs everything has been extensively discussed in 'Dedicated Source Components' - please take it up there.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Seems like Lee730 is using his computer as a source, so the Pure i20 is not needed either.  He can just hook up his UHA-4 to the computer and voila...
   
  But the Pure i20, does seem like a cool solution for office listening.


----------



## estreeter

Mine just arrived, almost 2 weeks after I ordered it - overall appearance is a pleasant surprise after some of the comments in this thread re 'looks like it was made in a prison'. Granted, its not as polished as something like the iBasso P4, but I dont think its as bad as some have portrayed it. The cutout for 'X-Feed' on mine is slightly ragged, but the rest of it appears to have been nicely machined and assembled - I guess with Leckerton's margins, they cant afford to throw a few slightly imperfect faceplates in the trash.
   
  In any case, its the sound that matters - I'll leave it to play for a few hours before trying to do any listening.


----------



## lee730

Sorry about cluttering up the thread I've posted questions on the appropriate areas now.]


----------



## estreeter

OK, I can see why it generated such a buzz at $179 - you could do a lot worse.
   
  I need to spend a lot more time with it before I give any more impressions, but I'm of the opinion that the last people Nick designed this amp for were _hardcore audiophiles_, and thats 100% fine with me. Still waiting for the uHA-120 : if it doesnt get here tomorrow, it will be my 3rd weekend waiting for delivery.


----------



## lee730

estreeter said:


> OK, I can see why it generated such a buzz at $179 - you could do a lot worse.
> 
> I need to spend a lot more time with it before I give any more impressions, but I'm of the opinion that the last people Nick designed this amp for were _hardcore audiophiles_, and thats 100% fine with me. Still waiting for the uHA-120 : if it doesnt get here tomorrow, it will be my 3rd weekend waiting for delivery.




Seems like you are enjoying the amp and yet it seems you don't want to admit it 
Around the 70+ hour mark of burn in is when this amp really starts to shine.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

streeter care to put up some picts ans size comparisson next to your source?


----------



## zhunter

It sounds amazingly with my new W4, it has been burned for a week, at least 100hrs+ of running ... nothing to complain, what a small beautiful gem


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zhunter said:


> It sounds amazingly with my new W4, it has been burned for a week, at least 100hrs+ of running ... nothing to complain, what a small beautiful gem


 


  Why am I not surprised. I'm glad you are enjoying it. As I've stated earlier this amp really does improve greatly with burn in


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> streeter care to put up some picts ans size comparisson next to your source?


 


  Thats coming, alongside similar photos of my uHA-120 with the Nano and the MSII, and a full set of listening impressions where I will compare the amp section of the uHA-4 with the uHA-120 from both the Nano and the MSII.
   
  Anyone who considers the uHA-4 'too big' would really need to ask whether they are willing to carry an amp at all - the only thing smaller that I know of is the T3, and that doesnt have a DAC. As I said earlier, for $179 it was always going to create an instant impression on everyone bar the hardcore audiophile brigade. I cant imagine either the E7 or the E11 coming within striking distance of the Leckerton, but thats an unfair comparison given their tiny pricetags.
   
  @lee370, I am willing to admit that I like certain aspects of the amp's signature sound, but I'm not going to drop my bundle as several have in this thread and start gushing about it 'easily competing with amps costing $300+'. As for the *DAC*, I _really_ hope it improves with more hours - atm, its not even comparable to the D4 DAC, and neither can hold a candle to the MSII (now that IS a component I'm prepared to gush about !).


----------



## ziocomposite

Looking forward to your impressions street.  In the dac department there is no doubt the MSII will absolutely crush the d4 & uha4 but I'm curious as to what amp you use it with.  I'm guessing the E-9 but what type of cable do you use since the MSII outputs RCA only.  The d4 & uha4 are in direct competition when it comes to dac/amp/price while the d4/uha4/uha120 can all go for best amp.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> Looking forward to your impressions street.  In the dac department there is no doubt the MSII will absolutely crush the d4 & uha4 but I'm curious as to what amp you use it with.  I'm guessing the E-9 but what type of cable do you use since the MSII outputs RCA only.  The d4 & uha4 are in direct competition when it comes to dac/amp/price while the d4/uha4/uha120 can all go for best amp.


 

 I use the same cable with all my amps : RCA-to-mini.
   
  If I wasnt so cheap, I guess I could buy a decent set of interconnects and use this adapter into my amps:
   
  http://www.cablechick.com.au/cables/2-rca-female-to-35mm-stereo-mini-jack-adaptor.html
   
  As it is, cables are the last thing I am willing to spend money on.


----------



## ziocomposite

lol, I guessed it would be the rca-mini but I do agree with the whole $ thing with cables.  The head to head with the d4/uha4 is what I'm looking forward to most.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> The head to head with the d4/uha4 is what I'm looking forward to most.


 

 Then its unfortunate that my comparison will be uHA-4 to uHA-120.


----------



## ziocomposite

bahahaha ebil.  Actually, did you finally get it? lmao


----------



## munkyballz

Quote:  





> As for the *DAC*, I _really_ hope it improves with more hours - atm, its not even comparable to the D4 DAC, and neither can hold a candle to the MSII (now that IS a component I'm prepared to gush about !).


 

 I'm not sure how the D4 dac compares with the D10 dac, but thanks for the quick comparo.  If they are somewhat similar, then kinda confirms what I initially thought about the dac when comparing it with the dac in my D10.  The Leckerton isn't bad per see, but just not as good as the ibasso's dac area... and it's audible noticeable, at least to me.
   
  The amp, however, is quite good for its class/size and definitely its price (at least former price).  While I don't think it quite throws hay-makers above its weight class as some have alluded to, it certain has enough juice and spunk to strike in a jab or two.


----------



## lee730

So far how many hours have you burned it in?
  Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> I'm not sure how the D4 dac compares with the D10 dac, but thanks for the quick comparo.  If they are somewhat similar, then kinda confirms what I initially thought about the dac when comparing it with the dac in my D10.  The Leckerton isn't bad per see, but just not as good as the ibasso's dac area... and it's audible noticeable, at least to me.
> 
> The amp, however, is quite good for its class/size and definitely its price (at least former price).  While I don't think it quite throws hay-makers above its weight class as some have alluded to, it certain has enough juice and spunk to strike in a jab or two.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Anyone who considers the uHA-4 'too big' would really need to ask whether they are willing to carry an amp at all - the only thing smaller that I know of is the T3,


 

 It isn't too big at all.  The Arrow is smaller/thinner and the Pico Slim even tinier (still).  All 3 are beyond acceptable (size wise).  For portable, thickness is the number one dimension for me.
   
  Added - ( )


----------



## estreeter

OK - I have re-read that statement several times and it makes less sense each time. Are you saying that the uHA-4 meets your needs, despite not being as small as the Arrow or the Pico Slim ? Is the T3 one of your '3' ? Is 'beyond acceptable' good or bad ?
   
  Help.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> OK - I have re-read that statement several times and it makes less sense each time. Are you saying that the uHA-4 meets your needs, despite not being as small as the Arrow or the Pico Slim ? Is the T3 one of your '3' ? Is 'beyond acceptable' good or bad ?
> 
> Help.


 

 T3 doesn't belong in this tier SQ wise.  Awe.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The T3 is very very small, YAY!  
   
  UHA4 isn't 'too big'.  Cool beans.
   
  Arrow is smaller/thinner than UH4A.  Wow.
   
  Pico Slim is smaller than Arrow and about as thin.  Wowie WoW!
   
  No official SQ comparisons or comments between Pico Slim, Arrow 4G, UHA4 yet.  Booooooo!


----------



## rawrster

estreeter, that's pretty disappointing about the DAC section but not too surprising. I do have a good transportable dac/amp for use with my netbook in libraries, coffee shops, etc. but have been wanting to get something smaller and the size of the UHA-4 would have been great but not at the cost of a downgrade. I think eventually I'll have to sell what I have and just take the plunge on the DACport despite it's price tag of $400. Hopefully it does change with time but I've never heard a dramatic difference from out of the box to a couple hundred of hours later.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> estreeter, that's pretty disappointing about the DAC section but not too surprising. I do have a good transportable dac/amp for use with my netbook in libraries, coffee shops, etc. but have been wanting to get something smaller and the size of the UHA-4 would have been great but not at the cost of a downgrade. I think eventually I'll have to sell what I have and just take the plunge on the DACport despite it's price tag of $400. Hopefully it does change with time but I've never heard a dramatic difference from out of the box to a couple hundred of hours later.


 


  Please, *DO NOT* take my very early impressions as anything resembling 'gospel'. For those who absolutely must have a single, slimline amp the uHA-4 makes a lot more sense than carting around a separate DAC and amp. Fortunately, I like the stuff that comes out of the Nano enough to be happy piping that into an amp - if not, there is no way that I would be trying to hook up the MSII on a train or wherever.
   
  Finally, I am only looking at the uHA-4/uHA-120 as amps : those intent on finding a DAC/amp  will probably need to focus their efforts elsewhere.


----------



## lee730

So far how many hours have you burned in your unit?
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Please, *DO NOT* take my very early impressions as anything resembling 'gospel'. For those who absolutely must have a single, slimline amp the uHA-4 makes a lot more sense than carting around a separate DAC and amp. Fortunately, I like the stuff that comes out of the Nano enough to be happy piping that into an amp - if not, there is no way that I would be trying to hook up the MSII on a train or wherever.
> 
> Finally, I am only looking at the uHA-4/uHA-120 as amps : those intent on finding a DAC/amp  will probably need to focus their efforts elsewhere.


----------



## ziocomposite

If the uha-120 doesn't crush the uha-4 I'd be very disappointed of it's "class A" status =(.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> If the uha-120 doesn't crush the uha-4 I'd be very disappointed of it's "class A" status =(.


 


  At least we are hoping so. If not then there's no need to upgrade though  (thinking optimistic).


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> Looking forward to your impressions street.  In the dac department there is no doubt the MSII will absolutely crush the d4 & uha4 but I'm curious as to what amp you use it with.  I'm guessing the E-9 but what type of cable do you use since the MSII outputs RCA only.  The d4 & uha4 are in direct competition when it comes to dac/amp/price while the d4/uha4/uha120 can all go for best amp.


 


  I read a review regarding the MSII+ and the DACport and the DACport was better in every aspect. I guess Im gonna just save up and get that. Although they are releasing a DACport LX which will only have the DAC and not the amp. I may opt for that as it would be cheaper and I could just use my E9 amp to drive it.


----------



## estreeter

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt the DACPort around 2.5 times the price of the base MSII ? A better comparison would have been MSII Pro vs DACPort.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> If the uha-120 doesn't crush the uha-4 I'd be very disappointed of it's "class A" status =(.


 

 'Class-A' status ? I only know of one 'Class A' that seems to register here, and that the Stereophile rating : I dont think *any* headphone amps have made that list - happy to hear otherwise.
   
  If you are referring to the amp's topology, the uHA-120 is *Class AB* - its more expensive sibling the AHA-120 is Class A.
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier#Class_AB
   
  If you are referring to the favourable raps the uHA-120 has received on Head-Fi, none of that matters until you have the amp in your rig with your music. I very much hope to have my amp on Monday - the wait has been tedious to say the least.  Do I still believe the uHA-120 will 'crush' the Leckerton sonically ? I really have no idea, but it certainly spiced things up to pit them against one another - the price difference without the Vishay pot would be $50 landed in Australia, so I'm not betting sheep stations on the outcome.


----------



## ziocomposite




----------



## lee730

So you're basically paying similar prices due to shipping ;( that sux.
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> 'Class-A' status ? I only know of one 'Class A' that seems to register here, and that the Stereophile rating : I dont think *any* headphone amps have made that list - happy to hear otherwise.
> 
> If you are referring to the amp's topology, the uHA-120 is *Class AB* - its more expensive sibling the AHA-120 is Class A.
> 
> ...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt the DACPort around 2.5 times the price of the base MSII ? A better comparison would have been MSII Pro vs DACPort.


 

 I was talking about the MSII+ which is around the price of the DACport and even that isn't as good as the DACport. I'm not sure how the pro would fair though as that would be an interesting comparison.


----------



## kaushama

I am waiting for uHA-120 too. I would compare with it my Xin Reference which has fantastic SQ.


----------



## estreeter

Good stuff kaushama - I look forward to those impressions, even if Dr Xin's patchy reputation for delivering amps on time is less than stellar.


----------



## yhfvd

^ Glad to hear you are enjoying the unit.


----------



## bulmanxxi

The UHA-4 dac is not the "best" but is a fine DAC nevertheless.  In fact, it is better than the DAC in the TTVJ Slim with DAC where the DAC alone is a $100 upcharge!
   
  To maximize benefit (if using a Mac at least), make sure to pair it with one of the popular players - Decibel, Audirvana, Fidelia, Amarra Jr., Pure Music...  It does make a nice difference.
   
  The D4 is not really portable.  Neither is the Dacport as it doesn't have a built in battery.  So, the comparison is not quite for the same type of product.  The MSII is totally not portable, it is DAC ONLY and not even meant for headphones, so it shouldn't even enter the conversation.  
   
  I think it's fair to say that for the price point (even the latest increased one) the SQ and features of the UHA-4 are well maximized.  I'm sure Leckerton could do even better as far as the DAC goes but if it costs $100 or $200 more, I am not sure it would be worth it.  That said, I wouldn't mind 24/96 capability but it is not really necessary.  I'd rather have the input be on the back not next to the output, as the LOD interferes with the volume control a bit.


----------



## lee730

I hooked the UHA 4 to my e9 amp while it was connected to the computer and it made a noticeable increase in sound quality.
  Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> The UHA-4 dac is not the "best" but is a fine DAC nevertheless.  In fact, it is better than the DAC in the TTVJ Slim with DAC where the DAC alone is a $100 upcharge!
> 
> To maximize benefit (if using a Mac at least), make sure to pair it with one of the popular players - Decibel, Audirvana, Fidelia, Amarra Jr., Pure Music...  It does make a nice difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## estreeter

I still dont know how Fiio can sell the E9 for the money - it makes no sense. Bang-for-buck, its up there with the KSC-75 and the SR60, IMO.
   
  Getting back to the uHA-4, I find myself agreeing with several of Bulamanxi's points, with the exception that 'the D4 is not really portable'. I dragged mine through most of SE Asia over a 2-year period (several trips, one 3 months in duration) and I rarely considered it to be a hindrance. No question that the uHA-4 has a more desirable form factor, but I'd love to see iBasso release a slimline version of the D6 : USB-charging circuit, gain switch and at least 50% of the power in the current D6's amp. Easy to say without hearing the thing, but it would liven this segment up considerably.


----------



## estreeter

Someone asked for a shot of my sources in comparison with the uHA-4 : I think blasto's photos do a better job of conveying relative size, but fill ya boots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  (Yes, the MSII is HUGE by comparison - not a particularly big deal for me, but for many here it will probably appear to be the size of a netbook. Its not)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Someone asked for a shot of my sources in comparison with the uHA-4 : I think blasto's photos do a better job of conveying relative size, but fill ya boots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It was me thanks.  Im assuming that is a ipod shuffle?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> It was me thanks.  Im assuming that is a ipod shuffle?


 

 McProgger, you crack me up - its the *Nano*. Yes, I also have the current Shuffle, but I havent dragged it out in months. I think the uHA-4 makes more sense next to (and underneath) a Touch/iPhone, although its not a perfect match for those iDevices. You could easily build a very nice portable rig in a (small) camera case with a 64GB Touch, the uHA-4 and a good pair of IEMs. Movies and music, net access and complete isolation from the world around you (with the right IEM fit), all from something you could conceivably attach to your belt.
   
  Lets run the numbers, and you'll see how heavily Apple gouge us in Oz:
   
  64GB Touch  - 449 AUD MSRP
  uHA-4           - 230 AUD delivered
  RE262+LOD  - 200 AUD delivered
   
  TOTAL           - 879 AUD  (944 USD as of this morning on www.xe.com)
   
  Sure, choosing different IEMs and a different LOD could easily push you over a thousand USD (even allowing for the ~$50 you can take off the price of the Touch), but for someone who already has the iDevice, this is a walk-up start to decent sound in a very portable package. Ramp the IEMs up to a pair of Atrios and its a walkup start to a *sonic sledgehammer* that might well cause the odd basshead to reconsider their predilection for doof-doof.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  Say what you will about the uHA-4, and I plan to say plenty when the other amp gets here, it has some bass wallop. Word.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

OK, Im 90% convinced to get the uHA4 now.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> OK, Im 90% convinced to get the uHA4 now.


 

 Up to you, but I'm not sure that everyone here is after that sort of pounding, bowel-loosening bass : I know its not my cup-of-tea after a tough day at the salt mines. Reading another review of the E11, it sounds like Fiio have decided that the portable amp market really is all about the hardcore basshead, at least at the entry level : I prefer the neutrality of the E9, but horses for courses.
   
  All of that aside, I'd love to hear the Atrio or something like the Hippo VB out of this amp, if only for a half-hour at a time. Just remember to keep the aspirin handy and wear an adult diaper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (For those who dont like in-ears, but still want that bass punch in the nether regions:
  http://www.headfonia.com/portable-basshead-superlux-hd651/
  )


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Ill use it mostly with senn HD25, i dont think im changing portable rig anytime soon. anyone tried that combination?


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Say what you will about the uHA-4, and I plan to say plenty when the other amp gets here, it has some bass wallop. Word.


 


  Honestly, based on what I've read on the Just 120, I don't think the uHA-4 has much of a chance, tbh.  It's a good amp, I just don't think it punches up quite that high.
   
  Also funny how unique every listener hears things, that's the beauty of the hobby I guess.  I don't find the uHA-4 to have that much of a increase in bass emphasis.  Maybe a slight bit, but I find it fairly neutral throughout, if any thing it does a little s/thing different in the mid-range, but keeps it fairly straight across to my ears.  I can't call it warm and I can't call it bright... just some what clear and fairly neutral, even slightly cold and metallic at times.  Not in a bad way, of course, just it is what it is.


----------



## estreeter

Dunno - I just know that anything with a kick drum seems to have the entire drumkit 'moved up' into the front of the mix, and thats unusual with phones like the AD900. I consider the E9 to be a neutral amp - the uHA-4 sounds colored to me, and in a way that I would definitely choose if I was targeting the entry-level amp market. Part of it may simply be that you have had the amp for longer than I have - its still a novelty to me.
   
  As you say, we all hear differently.


----------



## zhunter

Im quite satisfied with my combo: Sflo2> UHA4> Westone 4, it suits me best in term of portability, slightly improved in sound quality, bigger soundstage, deeper and more punchy bass, overall its a neutral amp. But it made a huge difference when using it as a dac/amp via usb, I can feel some differences between lossless and 320k VRB-0 mp3 in Sflo2, or maybe UHA4's dac is just better than Sflo2's one. Tbh, its worth the money, $234 AUD included shipping, I couldn't find any other portable dac/amp that could beat this little toy around that price tag, I stress the 'portable' word here, it's the purpose of buying UHA4. If you're looking for a better portable amp, pico slim is for you, but it's only an amp, no dac included, and double expensive.


----------



## estreeter

Good stuff, zhunter, but again we differ on our individual concepts of 'portable'. To me, it doesnt seem that long ago that people were prepared to carry portable CDPs around, complete with a selection of CDs, simply to listen to a few tunes - as for the early cassette Walkmans, what can I say ?
   
  Sure, I wouldnt carry the Lisa III around, but almost everything else is fair game for me.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Good stuff, zhunter, but again we differ on our individual concepts of 'portable'. To me, it doesnt seem that long ago that people were prepared to carry portable CDPs around, complete with a selection of CDs, simply to listen to a few tunes - as for the early cassette Walkmans, what can I say ?
> 
> Sure, I wouldnt carry the Lisa III around, but almost everything else is fair game for me.


 


  So streeter did you get that magical uHA 120 in yet? Very curious to hear your impressions on it. Not that I can afford one at the moment lol but if it lives up to its hype I'm definitely gonna jump on the uHA120 bandwagon. My next upgrade though is gonna be that DACport LX.


----------



## estreeter

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/523183/just-audio-uha-120-headphone-amp/75
   
  No impressions re SQ until I finish my complete review/comparison with the Leckerton.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Guys, how many hours does the uHA4 runs with a sungle charge? (average)


----------



## ziocomposite

I'd say easily about 24hours give or take with my 160ohm FA-011's.  I was curious and it was about that much time to drain it fully and get the red light to turn on.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thanks, 24 hours sounds amazing, was that using DAC and Amp or only Amp?


----------



## ziocomposite

That's for amp usage only.  If you use the dac/amp combo, it will charge as you are using it via usb.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

but what if I use Ipod to USB cable to feed the 4HA4?


----------



## ziocomposite

From what I remember, it will not work with the uha-4.  
   
http://www.leckertonaudio.com/support/faq/
   
  It's the last 2 questions in the USB area regarding ipod/ipad compatibility.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

ahh that's a shame.
  very informative, Zio. thanks.


----------



## estreeter

I'm not getting 24 hours from mine, but so far I have no complaints about the time between charging - a lot of that goes away when you can charge your amp while listening to music or watching a movie from your laptop or PC.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

does the uha 4 suffer at all from sound quality degradation as the battery starts to run low?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ubercaffeinated said:


> does the uha 4 suffer at all from sound quality degradation as the battery starts to run low?


 

 Yes, and its really annoying having to plug it into the USB port on my computer and listen to more music or watch a movie while it recharges. Really annoying.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

bah. is there anything at all in the 200 dollar range that *doesn't* lose SQ as the battery drains and synergizes well with the ety er-4s?
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Yes, and its really annoying having to plug it into the USB port on my computer and listen to more music or watch a movie while it recharges. Really annoying.


----------



## estreeter

Why is it such a big deal ? Perfect world, you want your amp to be running at its optimum level of charge at all times - short of a long-haul flight, I cant think of too many situations where you wont be able to plug into some sort of USB power to recharge.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

sarcasm FTW


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ubercaffeinated said:


> does the uha 4 suffer at all from sound quality degradation as the battery starts to run low?


 


  Not sure of any reason this would be a problem or  a deal breaker. I tested how long the battery lasts between charges and its about 24 hours worth. I really see no reason to worry about this with so much usage time still available between charges. The fact that there's a DAC in this amp, it makes more sense to charge it while using it.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Yes, and its really annoying having to plug it into the USB port on my computer and listen to more music or watch a movie while it recharges. Really annoying.


 


  lol smart ass


----------



## AngryBaconGod

So after reading a couple of E11 reviews, I ordered this here Leckerton. Biggest concern was silver-silver, black-black, silver-black, or black-silver. I went with silver-silver.


----------



## Jazzyfi

Hey estreeter, let us know how your comparison goes. The uHA-4 is very tempting for me. Digital volume, 0.4 ohm output impedance.. probably will work better than the uHA-120 for my sensitive IEM.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jazzyfi said:


> Hey estreeter, let us know how your comparison goes. The uHA-4 is very tempting for me. Digital volume, 0.4 ohm output impedance.. probably will work better than the uHA-120 for my sensitive IEM.


 

 For you, I believe the uHA-4 is the right choice : do it. Seriously - its a very entertaining and capable amp at an attractive price - dont wait for my rambling rant.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

after spending too long reading and comparing reviews, the DAC, slim factor and X-fade options are the ones that got me convinced at the end. will order it next week.
   
  I guess the standard OPamp AD8610 will be, since I never found a comparisson betwwen the two options.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> after spending too long reading and comparing reviews, the DAC, slim factor and X-fade options are the ones that got me convinced at the end. will order it next week.


 

 And thats the situation we are all, at the end of the day. Sooner or later, a decision has to be made - I doubt that you will regret it, but I dont have your source/phones/music or ears.
   
  I'm not going to bring the uHA-120 into this - you've made your choice and I respect that. Enjoy your amp.


----------



## Jazzyfi

Hmm.. too many choices. JDSLabs is also coming with something good, codename C421. Suppose to be resistant to GSM interference, triple ground, dual channel..
  I'll wait for a bit more. Competition, make hifi world a better place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mrarroyo

Since I am a big fan of the AD797 op-amp I just sent Nick an email asking him if the UHA-4 could use it. Granted I would not attempt to replace the surface mounted op-amps but it could be an option that Leckerton Audio could provide.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And thats the situation we are all, at the end of the day. Sooner or later, a decision has to be made - I doubt that you will regret it, but I dont have your source/phones/music or ears.
> 
> I'm not going to bring the uHA-120 into this - you've made your choice and I respect that. Enjoy your amp.


 

 I dont get the comparisson, only thing alike is the name, and the fact that they are both amps of course. not even the same company, weird coincidence about the name BTW.
   


  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Since I am a big fan of the AD797 op-amp I just sent Nick an email asking him if the UHA-4 could use it. Granted I would not attempt to replace the surface mounted op-amps but it could be an option that Leckerton Audio could provide.


 

 they do have a note "If you have a custom op-amp request, please contact us for availability." 
  I dont know the difference between the OPamps, why would the AD797 be a better option to the AD8610?


----------



## estreeter

McProgger, this is where the comparison comes from, and it has nothing to do with naming. That is an unfortunate coincidence.
   
  1. bulmanxxi made the claim 'the uHa-4 easily competes with amps costing $300+' and I thought 'We'll see about that !'. It was only then that I realised I didnt OWN an amp costing that much money. The uHA-120 cost me 305 AUD delivered - dont know what it would cost delivered to the US but it would be around 300 USD, cheaper without the Vishay pot. Admittedly, I was looking to make a decision anyway, but this made it 'interesting'.
   
  2. You may not see them as competitors, but I do. Without the Vishay pot, there is less about 50 AUD between them. Thats a lot less the next jump up into Pico/TTVJ/RSA/Stepdance land, where I was looking at 380-400 AUD delivered.
   
  Ultimately, it will come down to your budget and whether or not you really need a DAC/amp instead of a dedicated amp. I can tell you now that the iBasso P4, at $255 delivered, outperforms the amp in the uHA-4, both in terms of power and finesse, but that could just be the whiskey talking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I know - those amps are 'bricks' compared to the Leckerton - but thats showbiz.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





> .
> .
> .
> 
> I dont know the difference between the OPamps, why would the AD797 be a better option to the AD8610?


 


  I have had amps in which I could use either of these two op-amps. I then proceeded to swap them and to my ears with my music and my gear I preferred the AD797. It was a bit lusher and mellower which may not be what every one wants. At the end of the day it will depend on what YOU like.


----------



## XxJoeyxX

Whats the difference between the  UHA-4    AD8610ARZ  and OPA209AID


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





xxjoeyxx said:


> Whats the difference between the  UHA-4    AD8610ARZ  and OPA209AID


 

 I'm told by Nick the 209 has a more typical smooth, laid back burr brown house sound.  The 8610 is the standard musical, balanced sound w/ good clarity by Analog Devices that Leckerton uses standard.  I've been waiting for the UHA4 loaner to show to compare but no luck so far.  Therefore I'll do the opamp comparo using just the UHA6 instead.  Not sure about grabbing the UHA4/209 w/o a 8610 to compare to.


----------



## BattleBrat

^^^ YES I admit I've been flaking on it, I'll try to get it out next week, you wouldn't believe what alcohol costs at the bars here!
  @estreeter YES those amps are bricks compared to the UHA-4, I've just started using the UHA-4 in place of my PA2V2 (which is why I bought the UHA-4) and I slipped the rig (S639-UHA-4) in my shirt pocket and I know now this is the amp!!!! I'm glad I found this amp too, I'm building my road bike (the kind you pedal) and it is gonna get pricy (the way I like it   )


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> ^^^ YES I admit I've been flaking on it, I'll try to get it out next week, you wouldn't believe what alcohol costs at the bars here!
> @estreeter YES those amps are bricks compared to the UHA-4, I've just started using the UHA-4 in place of my PA2V2 (which is why I bought the UHA-4) and I slipped the rig (S639-UHA-4) in my shirt pocket and I know now this is the amp!!!! I'm glad I found this amp too, I'm building my road bike (the kind you pedal) and it is gonna get pricy (the way I like it   )


 

 Hang on - I thought you were buying the *Decware Zenhead* ? That amp is a lot closer to the Lisa III in size than the uHA-120 is. You also mentioned that you were interested in buying two AHA-120s to use in a balanced rig - you'll need some serious coverall-size pockets for that lot. 'Bob The Builder' needs to post a security guard outside his dressing room, methinks.


----------



## BattleBrat

^ LOL
   
  Like you I wanted a transportable rig, but I realized the winner is in the semi distant future, The Portacode, so I'll be a patient little monkey and wait for it. 
 What attracted me to the UHA-4 was the size, its ability to drive the HD650's so beautifully pretty much pacified MY need for a "mini brick" amp (YMMV), I wonder what I'll do when the L3 arrives? I've paid for it and everything..
  , My Lisa III will tide me over transportably until the Portacode is finished. 
 As much as I love the headphone fun stuff (and I do love it) I have other interests I'm working on, most notably a road bike, I have already bought the Bianchi touring frame (thats just something for now) and I am generating funds for the Litespeed Titanium frame (that is the last frame I'm ever gonna buy, I don't trust Carbon Fiber) but I hope to do a 'Frisco run (fly up, bike down) and I can't really take anything heavy or large, I was thinking KSC-75's or 35's and the Pa2v2 and my S639


----------



## estreeter

Sweet Jesus, please send me that man's inexhaustible 'toy budget'  !!


----------



## BattleBrat

^ you said in an earlier post that the UHA-4 is bass heavy... 
  Did you buy the same UHA-4 as I? I used a NEUTRAL IEM (ER-6) and the bass was less than the Arrow, it was just more dynamic like a pair of Ultrasones, but more natural and without the bass emphasis.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> ^ you said in an earlier post that the UHA-4 is bass heavy...
> Did you buy the same UHA-4 as I? I used a NEUTRAL IEM (ER-6) and the bass was less than the Arrow, it was just more dynamic like a pair of Ultrasones, but more natural and without the bass emphasis.


 

 Yeah - a couple of other folk said the same thing - dunno, but the bass doesnt sound 'natural' through my cans with my music/ears. I describe it as 'boosted', but thats the nature of subjective impressions. We've both had our say on the uHA-4 in some detail, so I guess its over to other folk to form their own impressions.


----------



## estreeter

Double post.


----------



## BattleBrat

Stay away from the arrow, your head might explode!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> Stay away from the arrow, your head might explode!


 

 Oh come on.  The Pico Slim thumps both their bottoms.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On default I really don't find the Arrow to be anywhere north of neutral in bass at all.  It has excellent impact and bass imaging or focus but the quantity isn't exaggerated at all.  To my ears.


----------



## estreeter

I might add that the degree of 'bass thump' has definitely decreased over the weeks since I first got the uHA-4 : depending on your belief system, that could be burn-in and it could be my ears becoming accustomed to the sound signature. Or it could be placebo - whatever, I gave it 50+ hours and plenty of listening time, and for now I stand by what I said earlier, particularly with my modded Grados. No, its not Ultrasone bass, but if I want that I will buy a pair of Ultrasones and the ZO - forget $200+ portable amps.


----------



## illquid

I'm quite interested in the ZO as well, but there's no distribution outside the US. I need someone to help me with purchasing the thing and shipping it over.


----------



## shotgunshane

If you contact didiZoid, they will sell and ship to you directly since you are overseas.


----------



## BattleBrat

The ZO is an abomination! Gee lets buy something JUST for the bass boost, I find myself more often than not turning DOWN the bass frequencies (though on my more neutral cans I have no problem, the PortaPros KDX100's and Ultrasones however...)


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> If you contact didiZoid, they will sell and ship to you directly since you are overseas.


 


  They are out of stock on their website, and link to their resellers. I've managed to find an agreeable head-fier to help me. Should be purchased today hopefully from one of their dealers, also a 25% off currently on it in case anyone else is thinking about it (I think from a place call sharper image).
   
  @BB - Never claimed to be an audiophile, I like all flavours, not just "accurate". I've started listening to lots of Bass music and it's so addictive. Although it would be ignorant to dismiss the ZO as just a bass boost, it changes the entire frequency curve and there's been a few significant recommendations.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

Yay, Canada Post strike. Yay...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





angrybacongod said:


> Yay, Canada Post strike. Yay...


 

 Yaaaay!
   
  Havent decide if the uha4 or some under 100$ amp, frist because not sure if i really need the DAC, second, my portables arent reallt hard to drive..


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> The ZO is an abomination! Gee lets buy something JUST for the bass boost, I find myself more often than not turning DOWN the bass frequencies (though on my more neutral cans I have no problem, the PortaPros KDX100's and Ultrasones however...)


 
   
  Change 'ZO' to virtually any of the portable amps that were being offered for sale a few short years back and that was EXACTLY the sort of attitude that many desktop amp stalwarts had when I arrived on this board - cheap 'bass boost' devices that were overpriced and underpowered. Unlike you, I am prepared to give the ZO the benefit of the doubt on the basis that it comes highly recommended from people who have a good track record here (along with, admittedly, a few shameless fanboys). That said, I am a little disappointed in the email response I received from Digizoid :
   
_Thank you for showing interest in ZO. None of our current resellers ship overseas. We have in inventory new boards and enclosures. But the remaining enclosures have small imperfections, so they were not released for resell. We can extend a discount to you for $79.00 for the ZO and shipping and handling is $13.95, total is $92.95. We can only take payment through Paypal by clicking on "send money" and entering contact@digizoid.com

 We hope to do business with you soon, and sorry for the inconvenience,

 Cindy
 digiZoid Customer Service_
   
  I guess they have been swamped by demand, but its the first time I've been told 'Hey, all we have for you aliens is a few factory seconds'.  To their credit, the discount and shipping make for a very reasonable purchase price, and I am sorely tempted.


----------



## BattleBrat

The lisa III has a bass boost control, I don't remember anyone giving it any flack for that... anyway I'm not a bass head, so to each their own.


----------



## illquid

@estreeter Digizoid said they hope to get ZO v2 out in september which will come with a volume control. Probably worth waiting for that. Otherwise, I promise to sell you mine if I don't like it when I get it in a couple of weeks!


----------



## ubercaffeinated

wooo. just opened up my leckerton uha-4 freshly dropped off by USPS 
   
  will burn it in and report back in with thoughts but right off the bat, i have to say i like the build quality, size, and the fact that it has 2 gain settings.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ubercaffeinated said:


> wooo. just opened up my leckerton uha-4 freshly dropped off by USPS
> 
> will burn it in and report back in with thoughts but right off the bat, i have to say i like the build quality, size, and the fact that it has 2 gain settings.


 

 just courious here, what are you exactly going to burn it?


----------



## ubercaffeinated

mental burn in? physical burn in? either? both?
   
  i'm coming up from the jds labs cmoybb, and i noticed the sound signature changing over the course of listening to that thing after 50-100 hours. it was profound - i don't know if it's a physical burn in or a mental burn in (ie my mind getting used to the sound), but there was a striking moment for me when i sat there listening to the same albums days later when i caught myself saying wow this thing sounds way different (in a good way, with widened sound stage and slightly loosened up bass). 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> just courious here, what are you exactly going to burn it?


----------



## estreeter

Guys, lets not turn this into a burn-in debate, ok ? We've all been there and done that.


----------



## illquid

Yep, and the sooner the proponents of wire burn in admit their error, the sooner we can move on. I kid, I kid...well, only half


----------



## Anaxilus

UHA4 and UHA6 arrived.  Charging next to the ZO, Pico Slim and Arrow 4G.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> UHA4 and UHA6 arrived.  Charging next to the ZO, Pico Slim and Arrow 4G.


 


  When does the 5 way comparison come out?


----------



## ubercaffeinated

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> UHA4 and UHA6 arrived.  Charging next to the ZO, Pico Slim and Arrow 4G.


 


  Arrow 4G! :O


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> UHA4 and UHA6 arrived.  Charging next to the ZO, Pico Slim and Arrow 4G.


 


  Very jelly.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> UHA4 and UHA6 arrived.  Charging next to the ZO, Pico Slim and Arrow 4G.


 

 what is wrong with you?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> what is wrong with you?


 
  lol Hes rich thats whats wrong with him .


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> what is wrong with you?


 


  I think that's just his way of telling us that he's about to do a super intensive, detailed portable amp comparison thread, right, right?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> I think that's just his way of telling us that he's about to do a super intensive, detailed portable amp comparison thread, right, right?


 

 you are right, very subtle way for such an amazing comparison.


----------



## estreeter

Are you familiar with 'the green monster', mcprogger ? We've all had a visit at one time or another.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Are you familiar with 'the green monster', mcprogger ? We've all had a visit at one time or another.


 


  envy?


----------



## BattleBrat

I for one am proud of *Anaxilus, *He bought the HD800's, those $1,000 custom IEM's (personally I'm going to work my way up the food chain in the IEM world, I started with the ER6 IEM's, next is the UM3X's and the ER4s, THEN I'll look at custom IEM's)  , now he bought several portable amps, some of them pricy, then again with those custom IEM's of his he now has a reason to buy the portable amps...He's my new hero!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> I for one am proud of *Anaxilus, *He bought the HD800's, those $1,000 custom IEM's (personally I'm going to work my way up the food chain in the IEM world, I started with the ER6 IEM's, next is the UM3X's and the ER4s, THEN I'll look at custom IEM's)  , now he bought several portable amps, some of them pricy, then again with those custom IEM's of his he now has a reason to buy the portable amps...He's my new hero!


 

 Hehe, thanks.  I've had my own ladder to climb too as anyone can see from my 'The Departed' link in my sig.  
   
  Correct, I will offer some key comparisons to answer some questions people had about various gear since I had the same ones.  This includes opamps like the OPA209 and AD8610 since I have both for rolling into the UHA6.  The implementation is different from the UHA4 but the character differences should be clear enough.  
   
  Don't expect Skylab depth of reviews as I'll try to keep it pity from now on.  I want to get back to the music and other things rather than writing and editing.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Hehe, thanks.  I've had my own ladder to climb too as anyone can see from my 'The Departed' link in my sig.
> 
> Correct, I will offer some key comparisons to answer some questions people had about various gear since I had the same ones.  *This includes opamps like the OPA209 and AD8610* since I have both for rolling into the UHA6.  The implementation is different from the UHA4 but the character differences should be clear enough.
> 
> Don't expect Skylab depth of reviews as I'll try to keep it pity from now on.  I want to get back to the music and other things rather than writing and editing.


 

 cool!
  been waiting for that one


----------



## imackler

Looking forward to hearing some comparisons between UHA-4 and Arrow 4G, Anaxilus!
   
  What do you all think are the two most comparable amps in the circa $200 price range? UHA-4 seems an obvious choice. I was so impressed by Estreeter's UHA-4/uHA-120 compariosn thread, and how he actually gave something to headfi, I thought it would be cool do something similar, no doubt failing in length and depth. (Of course, not just because I want to justify ordering two amps.) Maybe the D4 or D6? The AMP-HP could be cool, too. Any other ideas? I would be only interested in the amp function...


----------



## estreeter

D6 is an obvious target - I look forward to reading your comparo !


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





imackler said:


> *Looking forward to hearing some comparisons between UHA-4 and Arrow 4G, Anaxilus!*
> 
> What do you all think are the two most comparable amps in the circa $200 price range? UHA-4 seems an obvious choice. I was so impressed by Estreeter's UHA-4/uHA-120 compariosn thread, and how he actually gave something to headfi, I thought it would be cool do something similar, no doubt failing in length and depth. (Of course, not just because I want to justify ordering two amps.) Maybe the D4 or D6? The AMP-HP could be cool, too. Any other ideas? I would be only interested in the amp function...


 

 Working on it.  Just got done w/ the whole Sony 3 way deal.  I can say this so far.  UHA6S is impressive.  I would also like to say the OPA209 is a very nice for opamp for those interested in the UHA4.  I haven't heard it in the UHA4 but have in the UHA6S and I think I prefer it to the 8610 in the UHA4.  8610 sounds more fun, 'musical', slightly brighter.  209 is accurate, neutral, and more precise w/ better imaging.  No coincidence the OPA209 was chosen by Jan Meier as the opamp for his Stepdance2.  For those scared by the unknown, don't be.  The 209 is a fantastic option for the UHA4 assuming it sounds similar to what I hear in the UHA6S. 
   
  I'd like to hear something on the iBasso DB2/PB2 combo but I don't think iBasso does any output Z below 1 ohm.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Just got done w/ the whole Sony 3 way deal.


 

 'Dear Penthouse Forum,
   
        I never thought this would happen to me, but .......'


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> 'Dear Penthouse Forum,
> 
> I never thought this would happen to me, but .......'


 

 Just goes to show, dreams do come true.  You wouldn't believe how much swapping I had to deal with.


----------



## rawrster

Anaxilus, how do you compare the dac/amp section of the UHA4 and UHA6? The amp itself doesn't matter to me but rather the dac/amp if I want to use it with a computer.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Anaxilus, how do you compare the dac/amp section of the UHA4 and UHA6? The amp itself doesn't matter to me but rather the dac/amp if I want to use it with a computer.


 


  How do you plan on feeding the unit? If via USB there is not much difference IMO, however the sound improves if you feed it via the optical input (UHA-6S) plus you gain flexibility with op-amp rolling. Of course there is a size difference and I love the volume control on the UHA-4.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> How do you plan on feeding the unit? If via USB there is not much difference IMO, however the sound improves if you feed it via the optical input (UHA-6S) plus you gain flexibility with op-amp rolling. Of course there is a size difference and I love the volume control on the UHA-4.


 
   
  This ^.  Though the Cirrus implementation does sound slightly better via USB IMO.  Slightly.  He's absolutely right.  Optical just takes it into another league.


----------



## rawrster

I never even thought about usb or optical input. I would be using it mostly on usb so I guess if the difference is minimal I might be tempted with the UHA4. I just want something smaller than my current usb dac/amp and really considering selling it if it wasnt for it sounding so **** good and being versatile in being a usb spdif converter..not that I'll ever need or use it.
   
  A bit OT but why is optical better than usb? Is it due to the implementation of the UHA6S vs the usb on either the UHA6/4 or is there another reason behind it.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





> A bit OT but why is optical better than usb? Is it due to the implementation of the UHA6S vs the usb on either the UHA6/4 or is there another reason behind it.


 

 Forget 'OT' and think '*religious debate*' - please take it to 'Sound Science' where you will find folk who are prepared to write thousands of words in defence of their stance. For mine, it comes down to implementation - USB may have been inferior 3 years ago, but there have been some major developments since then - you can read all about said developments in sound science, along with more discussions on jitter than you would have thought possible. Good luck.


----------



## munkyballz

fwiw, just had to chime in that the uha-4 is a pretty xxxx'ing good sounding amp in all honesty. 
   
  idk if i'm just board listening through my other daps or the d10, but i almost prefer the crispy, fun sound of the leckerton over the d10.
   
  even though maybe the d10 is still technically the better sounding amp/dac from my stable, the leckerton is most definitely more fun, airier sounding to me, props.


----------



## BattleBrat

I'm still using mine to power my HD650's, just too much fun! The 64gb ITouch will be finished tomorrow (Zagg invisible shield is drying right now, Martin Fields screen protector for the screen tomorrow) And then I'll hear what she sounds like..


----------



## rawrster

I picked one up and should get it on Monday hopefully. I'm going to use it as a dac/amp for my netbook and the digital volume control. I'll only use it with my 1964-T and my UM customs when they come back to me 
   
  I'm looking forward to trying this unit out and having a much smaller dac/amp


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I picked one up and should get it on Monday hopefully. I'm going to use it as a dac/amp for my netbook and the digital volume control. I'll only use it with my 1964-T and my UM customs when they come back to me
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying this unit out and having a much smaller dac/amp


 

 Which opamp did you get?


----------



## rawrster

I got the UHA-4. They are not opamp rollable so whatever opamp it comes with is what I got. Since the diff via usb between UHA4 and UHA6 didnt seem to be that different no point in getting the 6.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I got the UHA-4. They are not opamp rollable so whatever opamp it comes with is what I got. Since the diff via usb between UHA4 and UHA6 didnt seem to be that different no point in getting the 6.


 

 Ugh, no you can select either the 8610 or 209 from the drop down menu or Nick can install any other one you want.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

Nick is able to outfit it with different opamps if you ask him.
   
  I've sent my UHA-4 back to him to get it upgraded with the OPA627 in hopes of attaining better synergy with the ER-4S.
   
  Stock it comes with the AD8610, but you can also choose the OPA209. For other opamps, like the OPA627, you just need to shoot him an email and pay the difference.
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I got the UHA-4. They are not opamp rollable so whatever opamp it comes with is what I got. Since the diff via usb between UHA4 and UHA6 didnt seem to be that different no point in getting the 6.


----------



## rawrster

I was not aware of that...maybe I should actually do some reading on the stuff I buy in the FS forums  In any case I bought the UHA-4 off another member here. I am not too picky with opamps as long as it does not sound horrible. The condition I will be listening in is also not the greatest so shouldn't make that much of a difference. My guess is that the 8610 was used. I was originally going to buy a dacport but at almost $400 for transportable I decided to pass for now. I'm hoping the UHA-4 comes close to my Audinst HUD-MX1 with my customs. I don't expect it to be as good but if its close then my purchase will be justified.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I was not aware of that...maybe I should actually do some reading on the stuff I buy in the FS forums  In any case I bought the UHA-4 off another member here. I am not too picky with opamps as long as it does not sound horrible. The condition I will be listening in is also not the greatest so shouldn't make that much of a difference. My guess is that the 8610 was used. I was originally going to buy a dacport but at almost $400 for transportable I decided to pass for now. I'm hoping the UHA-4 comes close to my Audinst HUD-MX1 with my customs. I don't expect it to be as good but if its close then my purchase will be justified.


 

 I keep forgetting you are one of the FS forums main sponsors.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  No worries, you'll like the 8610.  It's got fun factor and has no vices.


----------



## lee730

Lol Battle bratt, how many ipod touches do you own? Seems like you have a few of them along with the one you just acquired from me .


----------



## BattleBrat

Just 2, I had a first gen 8gb, but gave it to my mom... Yours is for internet radio (Slacker, spotify) I won't be loading any of my music on it just music from spotify and Slacker, the 64gb is for use with a CLAS and maybe the Leckerton or the arrow (I wonder if they'll let me order a CLAS black with silver faceplates...)


----------



## BattleBrat

Quote: 





ubercaffeinated said:


> Nick is able to outfit it with different opamps if you ask him.
> 
> I've sent my UHA-4 back to him to get it upgraded with the OPA627 in hopes of attaining better synergy with the ER-4S.
> 
> Stock it comes with the AD8610, but you can also choose the OPA209. For other opamps, like the OPA627, you just need to shoot him an email and pay the difference.


 

 Please let us know how it goes... I plan on getting the ER-4s at some point in the next 6 months....


----------



## ubercaffeinated

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> Please let us know how it goes... I plan on getting the ER-4s at some point in the next 6 months....


 
   
  i'm gonna write up a little review on the ad8610 vs opa627 for the er-4s in terms of synergy with the uha-4. i love how different amps and opamps can change the flavor of sound so much.
  
  nick already finished the upgrade and it'll be enroute to me tomorrow.


----------



## Yuceka

I got the UHA-4 last week and using it with Ipod + CLAS and the result is nothing short of amazing. I never knew that my UM3X would sound this good. I even tried them without the CLAS in the middle and still the sound was better than any other portable amps I've tried so far (D4 and D6).


----------



## vatch

Hi all.  I've enjoyed reading stuff here fer a while and thought it be time ta give my insight.  I bought her after the first price increase, though at $200, this thing is worth every penny.  At that earlier time there weren't other opamp options, so that's a bonus now.  I wanted a highly portable amp, that sounded great, as presently I cannot rock out at proper volume at home.  I listen always with crossfeed on, and to the USB DAC with itunes or WOW game on my comp, ipod mini with line out and full aiff files on the road; ATH-EW9's outside and SR60's at home.  This amp requires a ton of burn in to sound her best, so don't be hasty with early judgement.  Many hours, by which I mean in excess of 500 hours, maybe 1,000, I have a present luxury of never having to turn the thing off, and it's still improving.  Battery life on the run is extremely long, I can tell; my ipod would run out of juice far before the UHA-4 ever will. It is without doubt the best amp on the market for the price.  Sound quality is superb by any standard.  I have the stock AD opamp and love it, though I would try the other one if I bought one now, as it's Texas Instruments.  Always liked the company.  Highly recommended.  Don't forget, made in USA.
  Keep on,
  V


----------



## BattleBrat

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> I got the UHA-4 last week and using it with Ipod + CLAS and the result is nothing short of amazing. I never knew that my UM3X would sound this good. I even tried them without the CLAS in the middle and still the sound was better than any other portable amps I've tried so far (D4 and D6).


 


  You sir, have one HELL of a rig, I'm getting the UM3X RC's this week!


----------



## Yuceka

Thank you. The soonest upgrade will be to get 1964 Ears Quads at the end of the month and then I'll be sitting and enjoying it. I dont' think I'll ever sell my UM3X, out of all the iems I've tried (Shures, Monster Turbines, Etys) nothing gives me the musicality UM3X have given. But getting back to UHA-4, I can say that it is an overachiever.


----------



## lee730

I'm actually looking into picking up a pair of the Sony EX1000's. Heard many good reviews on them and it seems IE8 lovers really love those as well .


----------



## estreeter

I agree that both DAC and amp improve with more hours, but 500-1000 ? I'm a long way from being a burn-in skeptic, but I'll pass.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I agree that both DAC and amp improve with more hours, but 500-1000 ? I'm a long way from being a burn-in skeptic, but I'll pass.


 


  It seemed to really improve around 60+ hours of use, that's when I really noticed the changes.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





cliffroyroycole said:


> Funny, I liked the UHA-4 fine but never really used the DAC, so I sold it to another worthy HFer. Bought John's JDS Labs CmoyBB for $65 (needed a slight bass boost for the ER4PTs I just bought) and to be honest, I prefer the JDS Labs amp to the Leckerton. Guess I just don't have champagne tastes, or ears. I have the JDS amp running right now, out of the box, no burn in yet, and with my JH5s, LOD, iPod Classic (160GB, 7G), TWag cable (v1), BB off ... it all sounds spectacular (Lucinda WIlliams' Get My Head Around That playing). Guess I just don't appreciate a more expensive amp. Oh well. Saves me $100 and gives another HFer an inexpensive UHA-4.


 

 Well I'll gladly enjoy your UHA-4 dac/amp instead of you  As long as your gear suits your tastes and function that's all that matters really..
   
  I ended up getting the UHA-4 in the mail today and I am disappointed with a few things but nothing related to sound. I don't quite like the square shape of the amp instead of a rectangle since it does not fit in my pelican 1010 case well without a slight bit of squeezing it in the box but nothing that can harm the amp so I will figure something else. The other is that is not the standard mini usb I was expecting but luckily for me its the same usb cable as my phone so now I have a spare.
   
  The dac/amp does sound pretty good so far and it seems to do the job. I wanted a smaller dac/amp and I got just that. I sold my Audinst and got the UHA-4 today. I do like how theres no channel imbalance to my ears at least and also that it remembers the volume you had on before with the dac/amp since it would be annoying to start at the lowest setting each time.


----------



## rawrster

So I've been able to use the UHA-4 for a bit but not too long so probably an hour or so. With the 1964-T there really isn't much to complain. It doesn't quite have the resolution of my Yulong D100 but then again that isn't a fair comparison. I'm a bit disappointed that when I was out of the house the post office tried to deliver my UM customs from a long refit but I'll pick it up tomorrow and it should sound good as well.
   
  I do wonder how it sounds as an amp but I don't have a mini to mini but then again I bought the UHA4 knowing that I would not take advantage of the UHA4 as an amp but rather as a dac/amp for netbook listening.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

yeah i double checked to make sure the output impedance of the uha-4 is less than 1 when i ordered.
   
  i guess only early batches had output impedances higher then that.


----------



## lee730

Is there anyway for me to check the impedance of my UHA 4? Hope I didn't get the first batch lol. I got mine just before they raised the prices from 169.00.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Is there anyway for me to check the impedance of my UHA 4? Hope I didn't get the first batch lol. I got mine just before they raised the prices from 169.00.


 

 Yup.  Stick a mini to mini cable in the HO and put a multimeter on the other end.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

The more I read this thread, the more I realize this is just what I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  altough, I might just get a similar priced AMP only, my indecision sucks.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> The more I read this thread, the more I realize this is just what I need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 McProgger, I like to think of it as being less about your indecision and more about you being the Son of Satan


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Yup.  Stick a mini to mini cable in the HO and put a multimeter on the other end.


 
  I sent Leckerton an email with my order info and he said mine is 0.4 so all is well in Paradise .


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> The more I read this thread, the more I realize this is just what I need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Lol how many times have you said you are tempted to get this amp James? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just take the plunge, you won't regret it. And even if you do, they offer a 30 day money back guarantee so all you'd really spend on is shipping to test it out.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Lol how many times have you said you are tempted to get this amp James?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  yeah, but I wont say it again tho, just got me an iBasso D3. the slim factor was attractive but Im not gonna use it as portable amp anyway


----------



## lee730

Well as long as your happy that is all that matters 
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> yeah, but I wont say it again tho, just got me an iBasso D3. the slim factor was attractive but Im not gonna use it as portable amp anyway


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well as long as your happy that is all that matters


 

 sadly, there is no way I can know that until I try many and chose one


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> sadly, there is no way I can know that until I try many and chose one


 


  lol yeah the if, could, or would = death to our wallets. I'm content right now with my UHA 4 I really see no need to upgrade at this point as it fits the need for portability and compatibility with my IEM's. Although I am very curious about that UHA 120 but that will be way down the road at this point. With the help of a friendly Hfier I ordered a pair of Sony EX1000's ($284.00) and am quite exited to see whats all the fuss with these IEMS. I think they won't disappoint.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

have you tried it with the TF10?


----------



## lee730

I've never tried the TF10. Could you try and explain their sound signature to me? I use it with my re cabled IE8 mainly. Surprisingly though the UHA 4 drives the Denon 5000's quite beautifully. Very fun and musical. What I really like about the UHA4 is that is brings this extra clarity to the mids which makes them even more noticeable, a very nice touch I feel especially to the IE8's.


----------



## dlechner

I use the TF10s with my UHA-4 daily at work!  I love this setup!  Sounds great!

  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> have you tried it with the TF10?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





dlechner said:


> I use the TF10s with my UHA-4 daily at work!  I love this setup!  Sounds great!


 
   
  good to know, thanks. no hiss? I have a severe hiss problem with mini3+TF10, seems to be only noticeable when there is no music playing or in between tracks.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I've never tried the TF10. Could you try and explain their sound signature to me? I use it with my re cabled IE8 mainly. Surprisingly though the UHA 4 drives the Denon 5000's quite beautifully. Very fun and musical. What I really like about the UHA4 is that is brings this extra clarity to the mids which makes them even more noticeable, a very nice touch I feel especially to the IE8's.


 


  I'll try but Ive only used them for 1 week.
   
  these are no shy in bass but its not bleated, the punch is strong, that is why i think they go great with metal. the highs might be my favorite part, very clear and crisp, that combo of hard hitting bass and crips clear highs goes great with instrumental.
   
  the mids might be recesed, but in a way that they do not sound burried by the bass but more like in the bright side of the mids. it's a thick sound signature, nothing tiny about the sound, the kind of signature that I like for metal, blast and slam and yet great highs. so far I like them a lot.
   
  overall is a very fun IEM. but dont get me started on the fit, is literally a headache.


----------



## dlechner

No hiss that I can hear.  Unless in a recording.  Listening to APC as I type this and when muted or between songs I get no hiss at all!


----------



## lee730

I only get hiss on the UHA 4 when I put the gain on high, on regular gain it is dead silent.


----------



## Revi

Can someone please post their UHA-4 strapped onto their ipod classic? I'd really like to see how the dimensions of both devices work together (or not).


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





revi said:


> Can someone please post their UHA-4 strapped onto their ipod classic? I'd really like to see how the dimensions of both devices work together (or not).


 

  
post #1 classic
post #162 touch


----------



## estreeter

Those who can forgive my abysmal photography may find these images handy in getting a sense of proportion. Only the most totally obsessive would find the uHA-4 an encumbrance for portable use.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/558310/review-pics-leckerton-uha-4-vs-just-audio-uha-120
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just dont read any of the accompanying review - it was written by a madman.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> post #1 classic
> post #162 touch


 


  lmao james a very interesting avatar. The JH lady on steroids


----------



## zaphod-159

is the extra $50 worth for the OPA627 opamp upgrade?


----------



## ubercaffeinated

depends what iems you are gonna use it for. i did it for my er-4s. it pairs great with a cold analytic iem by bringing it a little warmth and fluid musicality, especially for female vocals, which sounded a little harsh/bright with the 8610. the opa627 has great synergy with the er-4s and it was worth it for me because it gave me the exact sound i thought i should be hearing.
   
  that said, if you have a laid back iem, the stock ad8610 would work great.
  
  Quote: 





zaphod-159 said:


> is the extra $50 worth for the OPA627 opamp upgrade?


----------



## zaphod-159

not going to use the uha-4 with IEMs. they would work well with low impedence bass heavy headphones wont they? and should i really spend a lot of time on deciding on an opamp or just order it?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zaphod-159 said:


> not going to use the uha-4 with IEMs. they would work well with low impedence bass heavy headphones wont they? and should i really spend a lot of time on deciding on an opamp or just order it?


 


  For full size cans I'd recommend the UHA6 as that will give you more driving power, although the UHA 4 is capable of driving full sizer, the latter will be much better at it non the less. The UHA4 in all honesty is made for IEMs.


----------



## mrarroyo

I just spent about an hour listening to the UHA-4 fed via an iPod using a line out dock. It is a sweet sounding unit and one which still brings out a smile.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I just spent about an hour listening to the UHA-4 fed via an iPod using a line out dock. It is a sweet sounding unit and one which still brings out a smile.


 


  Yeah I am very glad I picked up this unit. It hasn't disappointed me thus far. Seems to work well with all my DAP's and even works with the DACport LX.


----------



## rawrster

I have the UHA-4 purely as a dac/amp and it sounds great. It's a small package (although finding a good way to transport it on my bag is still an issue) that does a fantastic job on the go with my customs.


----------



## estreeter

Any halfway decent laptop carrycase will have room for the uHA-4 and its cable : mine fitted neatly in with my netbook on my recent Asian holiday and didnt miss a beat. No hassles from airport security - biggest problem I had was untangling IEMs !


----------



## rawrster

My netbook has a sleeve and I would probably worry about it scratching the netbook if I carried it in that.
   
  However your suggestion just gave me the idea. I have a couple of external enclosures that came with a small pleather case for it and it fits the uha-4 quite well. I've been wrapping the amp inside a bandana and then putting it in a ziplock kind of bag but the bag has been getting holes so this might be a better solution with the bandana wrapped around the pleather case. i think this may work since I never take my external enclosures outside..which kinda defeats the purpose but oh well.


----------



## swbf2cheater

What other op amps can be used in the UHA4?  is it limited by anything?  I have an extra 100$ or so to mindlessly blow on something and was wondering if anything more potent in output and soundstaging qualities can be purchased separately ( or through the main site ) that can be installed in place of the 627?
   
  and ideas?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> What other op amps can be used in the UHA4?  is it limited by anything?  I have an extra 100$ or so to mindlessly blow on something and was wondering if anything more potent in output and sound staging qualities can be purchased separately ( or through the main site ) that can be installed in place of the 627?
> 
> and ideas?


 

 I know that you could upgrade it from the factory, not sure if its possible at home though (at least not without voiding your 2 year warranty). The stock op amp that comes with the UHA 4 is quite musical and with a hint of warmness. I think it has a decent sound stage (a clear improvement in that area when using my IE8s which already have a big sound stage to begin with). I must say the UHA4 is also quite gentle at the same time while leaning towards the neutral side. I know you love the laid back sound signature and I'm sure the UHA4 won't fail in that regard. It will basically amplify your source while adding more dynamics, better sound staging and more clarity on the mids.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I worry about it and the op627 upgrade not being able to beat the soundstage size and qualities on my Colorfly.
  All the portable amps I've owned pretty much ruin the size of the soundstage, but increase dynamics, snappiness and clarity.
   
  Its an up and a downer at the same time.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I worry about it and the op627 upgrade not being able to beat the soundstage size and qualities on my Colorfly.
> All the portable amps I've owned pretty much ruin the size of the soundstage, but increase dynamics, snappiness and clarity.
> 
> Its an up and a downer at the same time.


 

 Hmm. Maybe the Alo RX could be the solution to your problem. Not sure of any other amps with humongous sound staging that may please you. Then again I may also recommend getting a pair of IEM that naturally have a large sound stage to appease your needs (Sony EX1000/IE8s).


----------



## Koopa989

i came here to ask the same thing as swbf2cheater...
   
  id like to know if there are other upgrades available....is the opa637 an upgrade from the 627?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





koopa989 said:


> i came here to ask the same thing as swbf2cheater...
> 
> id like to know if there are other upgrades available....is the opa637 an upgrade from the 627?


 

 I know that you can possibly upgrade op amps but you'd have to contact the owner of Leckerton to ask. I'm not sure if there is a large selection to choose from but I'm sure if you ask there is a possibility to customize at an additional cost.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I contacted them a few days ago with that question and have not had a reply yet.  
   
  I asked what can be done with a $350-374 budget including an upgraded op amp over the 627.  If i need to purchase it else where and have it sent to them to be installed, I would do so and to just tell me what they might recommend or what will work
   
  I find all ALO products to be overly expensive.  I did post a wanted ad for the Mk2, it really seems like the only darn amp with high ouput and soundstage qualities. !


----------



## lee730

Why don't you just get the UHA6 then? Even the one that has optical out? I'm not 100% but maybe that amp could have a bigger sound stage than the smaller sister (UHA4). I know for sure it has a lot more driving power with the same sound signature. Maybe you should check into that. The UHA6 isn't as small as the UHA4 but I don't think its like carrying a brick. Maybe a mini brick 
  Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I contacted them a few days ago with that question and have not had a reply yet.
> 
> I asked what can be done with a $350-374 budget including an upgraded op amp over the 627.  If i need to purchase it else where and have it sent to them to be installed, I would do so and to just tell me what they might recommend or what will work
> 
> I find all ALO products to be overly expensive.  I did post a wanted ad for the Mk2, it really seems like the only darn amp with high ouput and soundstage qualities. !


----------



## BattleBrat

You can roll the op amps on the UHA-6, on the uha-4 go to leckerton's website and there is a drop down menu of what op amps are available.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

As I understand it, the op amp is soldered onto the board for the -4. So you kinda have to get it right when you order.

The -6 has a socket, so you can change it out easily.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

you can always send it back to nick and he will make the appropriate adjustment for you as long as you pay him. i know, because i got my stock uha-4 with ad8610 upgraded to the opa627 for 60 bucks shipped. very nice guy and the uha-4 is an amazing little amp.
  Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> You can roll the op amps on the UHA-6, on the uha-4 go to leckerton's website and there is a drop down menu of what op amps are available.


 


  
  Quote: 





angrybacongod said:


> As I understand it, the op amp is soldered onto the board for the -4. So you kinda have to get it right when you order.
> 
> The -6 has a socket, so you can change it out easily.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

ubercaffeinated said:


> you can always send it back to nick and he will make the appropriate adjustment for you as long as you pay him. i know, because i got my stock uha-4 with ad8610 upgraded to the opa627 for 60 bucks shipped. very nice guy and the uha-4 is an amazing little amp.




Good to know. Thanks!

I have the stock op amp, and the thing is simply fantastic with my 'phones.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





angrybacongod said:


> Good to know. Thanks!
> 
> I have the stock op amp, and the thing is simply fantastic with my 'phones.


 

 If it ain't broken don't fix it


----------



## AngryBaconGod

lee730 said:


> If it ain't broken don't fix it




Agreed!

I'm more of a flat neutral FR equipment kind of guy, and some categorize the stock amp as "fun" which sets of alarm bells, but I do have to say I really dig it, and any colouration it does must be pretty subtle.


----------



## lee730

Its not really coloration though. It adds clarity to the mids but not coloration. Well maybe it has a tint of warmth but nothing bad about it in my opinion. Its mainly a neutral amp overall but its gentle and smooth.


----------



## Anaxilus

627 is not known for SS width.  I think it's a complete mistake just throwing money at a device thinking you will get clear improvements in all or specific areas w/o knowing what you'r really doing or asking for.  One should definitely read up on opamps.  From what the CK4 has been described as the 209 is the better way to go.  I've only heard the 8610, 209 and 627.  I'm actually not a fan of the 8610 tbh, it's alright and leaves a good quick impression.  It's too fuzzy or wooly and a bit accentuated for my tastes.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

lee730 said:


> Its not really coloration though. It adds clarity to the mids but not coloration. Well maybe it has a tint of warmth but nothing bad about it in my opinion. Its mainly a neutral amp overall but its gentle and smooth.




That would explain why it mates so well with the GR07, IMHO.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Its not really coloration though. It adds clarity to the mids but not coloration. Well maybe it has a tint of warmth but nothing bad about it in my opinion. Its mainly a neutral amp overall but its gentle and smooth.


 

 Agree with this.  Some have said that it's colored a bit towards the mainstream crowd.  I don't really hear it really.  Maybe it tightens up the bass a little bit, and as above, makes the highs a bit crisper and more noticeably so, makes the mids cleaner/clearer. Personally, I don't detect much or any warmth, if anything, it sounds colder, slightly metallic even... in a good way, sort of (think clean steel).
   
  I actually use it with darker sounding phones like the SM3, and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Why don't you just get the UHA6 then? Even the one that has optical out? I'm not 100% but maybe that amp could have a bigger sound stage than the smaller sister (UHA4). I know for sure it has a lot more driving power with the same sound signature. Maybe you should check into that. The UHA6 isn't as small as the UHA4 but I don't think its like carrying a brick. Maybe a mini brick


 
   
  The uha6 is 4x as thick as the UHA4 and not at all portable.  I needed a portable amp :\  lol
  Quote:


anaxilus said:


> 627 is not known for SS width.  I think it's a complete mistake just throwing money at a device thinking you will get clear improvements in all or specific areas w/o knowing what you'r really doing or asking for.  One should definitely read up on opamps.  From what the CK4 has been described as the 209 is the better way to go.  I've only heard the 8610, 209 and 627.  I'm actually not a fan of the 8610 tbh, it's alright and leaves a good quick impression.  It's too fuzzy or wooly and a bit accentuated for my tastes.


   
  This is what I was asking about on the last page.  I knew it would be an upgrade in some ways and a potential serious downgrade in others.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

My bad for interpreting the "fun" label as colouration. It often does seem to mean that and I'm glad to know that it doesn't in this case.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

completely agree with you munkyballz, which is why with the er-4s, i found the stock 8610 to be almost a little harsh with the mids/mid highs. with darker iems, the stock 8610 is phenomenal. with cold neutral iems, it really brings out that coldness/brightness to it, which i believe is what you are referring colder/slightly metallic.
  
  Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> Agree with this.  Some have said that it's colored a bit towards the mainstream crowd.  I don't really hear it really.  Maybe it tightens up the bass a little bit, and as above, makes the highs a bit crisper and more noticeably so, makes the mids cleaner/clearer. Personally, I don't detect much or any warmth, if anything, it sounds colder, slightly metallic even... in a good way, sort of (think clean steel).
> 
> I actually use it with darker sounding phones like the SM3, and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Which op choice would be the best for a source in the colorfly ck4 that happens to produce a vast expansive stage that is uncolored and smooth, as well as the Edition 8 which itself is also natural and mostly uncolored?


----------



## Townyj

Ok so i just received my UHA-4 today... Initial impression.. this thing is really good for the cost... I have owned a few portables in the past including the Pico and Headsix. On Low Gain this little amp makes my 840's and MS-1's sing. I will listen for a little longer, but definitely positive thoughts straight out of the box. I went with the OPA209 opamp.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Which op choice would be the best for a source in the colorfly ck4 that happens to produce a vast expansive stage that is uncolored and smooth, as well as the Edition 8 which itself is also natural and mostly uncolored?


 


  I've actually not noticed the sound stage getting smaller with the stock op amp in the UHA4. I'm curious about this colorfly. Has anyone compared its sound stage to the Sflo2/Hifiman 601? I find the sound stage to be a tad larger using the amp with improved dynamics and clarity through the line out. Can anyone else compare these DAPs?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Well, its a bit too late anyway.  I got the stock version and am listening to it right now.  Its more sibilant than I feel comfortable with, lacking the clarity and dynamics the SR71A had.  I miss my SR71A :[


----------



## lee730

Let it burn in for 70 hours. The amp really shinned for me after 70 hours time. Initially it wasn't much of an improvement over the E7. But around the 70 hour mark I hooked it to my rig and I was blown away. Hope you have the same experience. Then again we all hear things differently.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





angrybacongod said:


> I'm more of a flat neutral FR equipment kind of guy, and some categorize the stock amp as "fun" which sets of alarm bells, but I do have to say I really dig it, and any colouration it does must be pretty subtle.


 

 I'm one of the people who described the initial sound as 'colored', but it wasnt meant as an insult. I stand by what I said - the majority of HeadFiers have a bias towards kit that falls on the warmer side of neutral - we arent talking Bose, but I still consider that to be 'coloration' : ymmv.
   
  After listening to it over several months, with a variety of phones, all of that initial hooha goes out the window and you just enjoy what you have. I'm still less-than-mesmerised by the DAC, but it does the job it was designed to do and I can enjoy YouTube vids and movies from my laptop - really cant ask for more than that from such a small, inexpensive package.
   
  Personally, I've thrown all audiophile pretension out the window - next purchase will be the ZO and I'm just going to sit back and watch the (audio) world go by for at least 12 months after that.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

i've told myself i'd do that after getting the W4. i'm still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  but i agree, the dac is good but not as good as the amp section of the uha-4. and the colored thing is no means an insult. the 8610 is a tad bright. it is what it is.
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm one of the people who described the initial sound as 'colored', but it wasnt meant as an insult. I stand by what I said - the majority of HeadFiers have a bias towards kit that falls on the warmer side of neutral - we arent talking Bose, but I still consider that to be 'coloration' : ymmv.
> 
> After listening to it over several months, with a variety of phones, all of that initial hooha goes out the window and you just enjoy what you have. I'm still less-than-mesmerised by the DAC, but it does the job it was designed to do and I can enjoy YouTube vids and movies from my laptop - really cant ask for more than that from such a small, inexpensive package.
> 
> Personally, I've thrown all audiophile pretension out the window - next purchase will be the ZO and I'm just going to sit back and watch the (audio) world go by for at least 12 months after that.


----------



## estreeter

Nothing wrong with browsing Head-Fi - the problems only come when something new is released and everyone is raving about it. After a few cycles, even that starts to get predictable.


----------



## rawrster

I still like my purchase. I've used the UHA4 as my portable dac/amp (I don't really care for a portable amp) which is very slim so easily transported in my bag and it works well with my custom which will be what I will use with the UHA4 99% of the time.


----------



## BattleBrat

I just got my MDR-CD2000's from Anaxilus, I wanted so badly to power them with the UHA-4 (I had two pairs, but six months ago, the ones I used developed a rattle in the right driver, so I sent it to sony, sony couldn't fix, gave refund, so for the last six months I've had only the new pair which I won't use until I have to) and It was TOTALLY worth the wait. The CD2ks were always my favorite, and they still are, even in the face of my newer gear, and the UHA-4 powers them so well....


----------



## swbf2cheater

My UHA4 drives my edition 8 out of the cowan j3 to deafening levels, definitely a little power house.  I feel like the Dac is just a bonus, the amp section is just so good and I prefer its sound over the dacs with my pc


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> My UHA4 drives my edition 8 out of the cowan j3 to deafening levels, definitely a little power house.  I feel like the Dac is just a bonus, the amp section is just so good and I prefer its sound over the dacs with my pc


 


  I thought you were disappointed by the amp?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Yea, I am disappointed a bit.  It is definitely not meshing well with my Edition 8 and J3 combo.  I do not think that makes it bad, its just not up to par with the higher end stuff.  Great for entry to mid fi for sure, not so good for the big boy toys.  I was hoping for more clarity and sound stage qualities but for what it does and at its price it is a very good amp


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Yea, I am disappointed a bit.  It is definitely not meshing well with my Edition 8 and J3 combo.  I do not think that makes it bad, its just not up to par with the higher end stuff.  Great for entry to mid fi for sure, not so good for the big boy toys.  I was hoping for more clarity and sound stage qualities but for what it does and at its price it is a very good amp


 
   
  You need the UHA6S for the Ed8.  The UHA4 isn't in the same league especially w/ the 8610 opamp and the Ed8.  J3 is doing it no favors either from HO.  You've got a few bottlenecks in that chain for what you are looking for IMO.


----------



## lee730

I have to agree with anaxilous on Using the J3 with the amp. That will only induce distortion as the J3 amp is crap in comparison to the UHA4. Even an ipod via line out with a decent amp will walk circles around a J3 due to the line out capability. That is why I never considered a J3 to begin with. It may have nice features but its still overpriced in my opinion. Now if they introduced a line out with the J3 I would have to reconsider as it does have a great eq. Also synergy is very important when using audio equipment. Example my Sony EX1000s are quite bright so I need a more laid back and warm source to get the right synergy (Hifiman 601). The Sflo2 is more neutral approaching the bright side so they do wonders with my IE8s. So between the Headphones/amp/DAP the synergy can either make or break. I've been very fortunate though in most of my purchases to have gotten good synergy. I've been also reading up before I make purchases though.
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> You need the UHA6S for the Ed8.  The UHA4 isn't in the same league especially w/ the 8610 opamp and the Ed8.  J3 is doing it no favors either from HO.  You've got a few bottlenecks in that chain for what you are looking for IMO.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Yea, I am disappointed a bit.  It is definitely not meshing well with my Edition 8 and J3 combo.  I do not think that makes it bad, its just not up to par with the higher end stuff.  Great for entry to mid fi for sure, not so good for the big boy toys.  I was hoping for more clarity and sound stage qualities but for what it does and at its price it is a very good amp


 
  I think the UHA6 would have been your best bet. I mean hey if you can carry that humongous color fly around why not turn it into a stack of TNT . I wonder if you could have gotten the same op amp that the Color fly has to retain the same sound signature. That seems to be what you wanted, the exact sound signature the color fly has along with its expansive sound stage. I have a feeling you really love the laid back warm sound signature. I also love it as well.


----------



## mitsu763

I've had quite a few amps and the UHA-4 is no slouch. Mine has the OPA627 and I love the clarity. The only downside I see is the power output. Maybe it's just my obsessing but I feel like it's definitely geared towards IEM's. Your ED8's may be crying for a little more juice.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I realize there are more powerful amps as I own most of them, but they are not portable.  The UHA4 is a slim amp and the UHA6 isn't


----------



## estreeter

I have also found the uHA-4 to be a tough customer, for all the early criticism about its 'convict build quality'. I havent babied mine at all and it looks exactly the same as it did the day I bought it : by contrast, my D4 hasnt fared so well. The uHA-4 is also a great travelling companion - light, compact and devoid of the need to carry a separate charger. Not sure how it will pair with the ZO, but I'm very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Anaxilus

.


----------



## estreeter

I dont care if its made from recycled Smartie packets - I want to hear what the thing SOUNDS like !


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I dont care if its made from recycled Smartie packets - I want to hear what the thing SOUNDS like !


 

 Oh wow, read that completely wrong.  =P


----------



## ziocomposite

It's eargasmic >_>
  
   
  Zune Hd --->  Zo --->  UHA-4 ---> FA-011
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I dont care if its made from recycled Smartie packets - I want to hear what the thing SOUNDS like !


----------



## WisdomListens

Hey guys I have a question for the people who own the UHA-4 and the Westone 4:
   
  What op-amp did you choose?
  Does it matter?
   
  I'm new to amps in general. Thanks!


----------



## ubercaffeinated

i have both (uha-4 with opa627), and i'd say the w4 doesn't really benefit from amping. it's smoothens out a little of the rawness, but not enough to make me want to carry an amp + iphone + iem. 
   
  the w4 sounds great on it's own and it's one of it's strengths.


----------



## WisdomListens

Quote: 





ubercaffeinated said:


> i have both (uha-4 with opa627), and i'd say the w4 doesn't really benefit from amping. it's smoothens out a little of the rawness, but not enough to make me want to carry an amp + iphone + iem.
> 
> the w4 sounds great on it's own and it's one of it's strengths.


 


  Thanks for the input. I do still want to get one to test it out for myself. Not sure which op-amp to choose though. Also considering the digiZoid ZO as well; the extra bass boost when I feel like listening to electronic music is a plus.


----------



## ziocomposite

Get both >__>  bahahahaha


----------



## lee730

The UHA4 also does wonders with the Sony EX1000s. I actually prefer them to connecting to my Fiio E9 amp. The DACport LX and UHA4 pair better with the Sonys while I slightly prefer the E9 with the DACport when using my Silver cabled IE8s. Its all in the synergy.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





ubercaffeinated said:


> i have both (uha-4 with opa627), and i'd say the w4 doesn't really benefit from amping. it's smoothens out a little of the rawness, but not enough to make me want to carry an amp + iphone + iem.
> 
> the w4 sounds great on it's own and it's one of it's strengths.


 

 I felt the W4 improved with a better source and amplification by a noticeable amount when I had them.


----------



## Inks

Well he's using the Iphone 4, which already is an extremely good source for the W4 to begin with. It has a very clear signal and low output impedance, ideal for those picky multi-BAs.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

I tried A/Bing the iPhone 4 with the Westone 4, with and without the UHA-4, for several days, and I have a hard time convincing myself that I need an amp for the W4 while paired with the iPhone 4. 
   
  This isn't to say there is anything wrong with the UHA-4 - quite the contrary. The UHA-4 is an amazing amp, and is truly a great value and solution for any portable setup with hard to drive headphones. With the ER-4S, I HAD to have an amp, and the UHA-4 made them thing sing. 
   
  The W4 however doesn't have as significant a gain from the UHA-4 with the iPhone 4. It makes some improvements across the range, but it isn't enough to make me want to carry an amp with me daily. As a DAC, the UHA-4 completely eliminated any hiss I got on the W4 from my laptop, but the W4 wasn't meant to be used with my laptop in the first place
   
  I suppose it comes down to personal preference: is a 5-maybe-10% gain in subjective listening pleasure worth carrying an extra gadget and cable?  
   
  For me it isn't. The W4 is comfortably and beautifully driven at 33-37% of full volume from the iPhone 4. 
   
  I feel that the UHA-4, or any amp for that matter, is only really needed if you can't drive your IEMs to their fullest ability. There are very few IEMs that can't be driven straight off a portable good source to sound like they're meant to sound. 
   
  As for having a "better" portable source, I've played around with the 32 gig Cowon J3 for a week before returning the thing outright to Amazon. It wasn't better sonically with the W4 or even with the ER-4 (again with and without the UHA-4).


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

My feelings exactly re the iPhone 4 and IEMs. I've tried an RSA Shadow and FiiO E11 to date. The extra hassle (letalone expense) of having to carry around another box just doesn't offset the very marginal gains in SQ. Actually in all honesty I didn't find the E11 an upgrade on the HO of the iPhone whatsoever.


----------



## creamsoda

Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> My feelings exactly re the iPhone 4 and IEMs. I've tried an RSA Shadow and FiiO E11 to date. The extra hassle (letalone expense) of having to carry around another box just doesn't offset the very marginal gains in SQ. Actually in all honesty I didn't find the E11 an upgrade on the HO of the iPhone whatsoever.


 


  i'm assuming this is with a LOD attached to the iPhone, right?
   
  how about your 1964 quad+2? are there any gains to be had?


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

I sold the Shadow before the UM Quads + 2 arrived. The customs sound superb straight out of the iPhone 4.
   
  I did try the iPhone into E11 via LOD and it wasn't really worth the extra baggage IMO. As good as it was for £45 I found the E11 a little dark sounding and slightly grainy.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





inks said:


> Well he's using the Iphone 4, which already is an extremely good source for the W4 to begin with. It has a very clear signal and low output impedance, ideal for those picky multi-BAs.


 

 That may be true but it doesn't mean that improvements can't be made. Although I was responding when ubercaffeinated said that the W4 do not benefit from amping. When my D100 was working and I had the W4 it made a noticeable improvement. However I wouldn't use an amp if I had the iphone 4 or anything decent. I used the W4 with my J3 when I had them and now I just have my phone and my customs without anything in between. Actually I don't like the extra bulk with amps, lod cables, etc. when going portable.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

man, at this rate, i'm pretty sure customs are next on the upgrade - hopefully not for a couple of years though, because i spent a pretty penny just this past 6 months on iems. but my ideal near future setup would be customs + a single decent portable source.
  
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> That may be true but it doesn't mean that improvements can't be made. Although I was responding when ubercaffeinated said that the W4 do not benefit from amping. When my D100 was working and I had the W4 it made a noticeable improvement. However I wouldn't use an amp if I had the iphone 4 or anything decent. I used the W4 with my J3 when I had them and now I just have my phone and my customs without anything in between. Actually I don't like the extra bulk with amps, lod cables, etc. when going portable.


----------



## rawrster

I highly recommend them. I have not had the desire to buy new iems in quite some time which is saying something if you look at my profile. I find customs and my sgs to be good enough where I don't care about the next big thing. I may get another custom down the line but that's something that's yet to be decided since I've been focusing most of my time and money on full sized lately.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I highly recommend them. I have not had the desire to buy new iems in quite some time which is saying something if you look at my profile. I find customs and my sgs to be good enough where I don't care about the next big thing. I may get another custom down the line but that's something that's yet to be decided since I've been focusing most of my time and money on full sized lately.


 

 Agreed.  Best test to see if customs are for you is to get them and see if you care about listening to any universals after.  I don't tbh.  As much as I like the Ex1000 I can wait till they drop below $150-$200 for all I care.  Of course, that's assuming you get the right customs.  People need to stop bundling 'customs' together like they are all the same phone.  Just like anything else, some you'll like and others you wont.


----------



## Fausst

Quote: 





wisdomlistens said:


> Hey guys I have a question for the people who own the UHA-4 and the Westone 4:
> 
> What op-amp did you choose?
> Does it matter?
> ...


 
  The question is still missing an answer. What op-amp would be more synergetic with W4? Although I understand that W4 is not day and night with amping but I just want to decide it myself.


----------



## lc0756

Can someone tell me if it's a good idea to use this amp with S:flo2 + DBA-02 and if so should I get the UHA-4 with the OPA209?


----------



## benzy2

I'm looking for a combo DAC/AMP to run a Grado SR80i.  I'm really looking for the DAC side as through the ipod the sound is decent but through my computer it is horrific.  I've heard the 4 really shines on IEMs but from all I hear the SR80i isn't hard to drive.  I'm not looking for a ton from the amp side as much as clarity from the DAC side when hooked to the laptop.  I've looked at the 6 but its just too big as it probably is going to split use on the ipod and the laptop.  If it were a laptop only component I'd go with the bigger 6 but right now it's got to pull double duty.
   
  The UHA-4 seems like a step up from an E7.  I don't want to spend money frivolously but I want to enjoy what I hear as well.  Guess that's the game for most people.  Anyways, I have no clue about amps/opamps or what fits what best.  Pretty new and trying to learn all I can yet still get something quickly so listening through the laptop isn't painful anymore.  Any suggestions?


----------



## estreeter

Dont buy the uHA-4 on the strength of the DAC section, because that is its Achilles heel IMO.


----------



## moodyrn

The dac section isn't as strong as the amp section, but it's still a step up from the dac section of the e7. The amp section is just in another league from the e7. But it should be since it's twice the price.


----------



## rawrster

I don't think the dac section is that bad but it does the job for me in a slim dac/amp for transportable rig. It doesn't touch either of my dacs in my headphone rig however but that should be the case considering the cost


----------



## moodyrn

Exactly, no one should be buying this primarily for the dac. It's not bad, but it's not great either. Its good enough to get the job done. I think the the e7 have a below average dac. Its slightly better than an iPad/iPhone. The amp section is what makes the uha4 so good. The dac is just a nice bonus.


----------



## markkr

Not trying to gget this off topic, but is the DAC in the 6S better than the 4?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





markkr said:


> Not trying to gget this off topic, but is the DAC in the 6S better than the 4?


 

 Oh god yes.  Via USB the difference was subtle but there.  With optical the difference was much bigger.  I think the Leckerton's USB implementation isn't as good as their optical tbh.  Their optical is even better than some laptops and desktop solutions for some reason.


----------



## markkr

Terrific, thank you. Now I need to decide between iBasso D12 and Leckerton UHA6s...
   
  edit: started a new UHA6S thread, so this thread doesn't get cluttered with non-relevant info. http://www.head-fi.org/t/572510/leckerton-audio-uha-6s
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Oh god yes.  Via USB the difference was subtle but there.  With optical the difference was much bigger.  I think the Leckerton's USB implementation isn't as good as their optical tbh.  Their optical is even better than some laptops and desktop solutions for some reason.


----------



## benzy2

I understand the DAC isn't top tier, but I'm not finding much in a similar sized package near this price that's a great step forward as a combo.  It seems if the DAC is better, the amp doesn't sound as good as this amp.  I need both and would rather stick to a single unit.  I'm looking for the best package in the $150-$250 range.


----------



## ziocomposite

Try this one out.  May or may not be what you are looking for -
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-latest-must-have-the-fiio-e10-usb-dacamp/
  
  Quote: 





benzy2 said:


> I understand the DAC isn't top tier, but I'm not finding much in a similar sized package near this price that's a great step forward as a combo.  It seems if the DAC is better, the amp doesn't sound as good as this amp.  I need both and would rather stick to a single unit.  I'm looking for the best package in the $150-$250 range.


----------



## benzy2

That's not portable though is it?  I thought the E10 was not going to have a battery.  It sounds great, especially with the ability to run 96/24 for the money.  Maybe the e17 is closer to what I'm looking for option wise.  Even then though, last I read it is due out Feb, which from Fiio's past means closer to May.  I'm looking for something sooner than that.
  
   
  Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> Try this one out.  May or may not be what you are looking for -
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-latest-must-have-the-fiio-e10-usb-dacamp/


----------



## rawrster

The E10 looks like a usb dac/amp rather than portable so unless I'm mistaken it will not have a battery. 
   
  The issue I have with other portable dac/amps is the volume control since I only use mine with customs. They usually have one or two issues which is channel imbalance which the UHA4 does not have or that it gets too loud too fast and because of the volume control on the UHA4 I do not get that. It would be nice to have a better dac but with the UHA4 I don't really seem to care anymore..although the E10 would be tempting at the price when it comes out.


----------



## drhoooon

I love this dac/amp.
   
  What usb cable does it use? The one I have is alittle bit short.


----------



## estreeter

drhoooon said:


> I love this dac/amp.
> 
> What usb cable does it use? The one I have is alittle bit short.




From my experience with various USB DAC connections/cameras etc, manufacturers go out of their way to ensure that you have to purchase replacement cables from them.


----------



## drhoooon

Oh sorry I meant, what kind does it use so I can buy a longer one. 
   
  I found out the small end is called "micro" not "mini" as I thought


----------



## bulmanxxi

USB 2.0 A to Micro B.


----------



## lee730

Finding the FX700s to pair very nicely with UHA4/Hifiman 601. I feel the FX700 are better than the EX1000s (that treble spike is insane on the EX1000). My pure silver cabled IE8s are still up their though with the FX700.


----------



## sicksugar

Quote: 





fausst said:


> The question is still missing an answer. What op-amp would be more synergetic with W4? Although I understand that W4 is not day and night with amping but I just want to decide it myself.


 


  I would also like to join Fausst in asking this question. I have recently bought a pair of W4's, running from a Cowon X7, i've already noticed significant improvement when amped from my old Xin SuperMini3, and would like to upgrade to a UHA-4, but the opamp question is what's keeping me from pulling the trigger. I've read several opinions saying the 8610 is good for darker phones, and the 627 is great for clear phones, but i found no info on the 209 and haven't found much about synergy with the W4. Anyone?


----------



## Anaxilus

What do you find the W4 lacking?  There is no universal right answer, depends on your tastes, preferences and how you hear your phones.


----------



## sicksugar

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> What do you find the W4 lacking?  There is no universal right answer, depends on your tastes, preferences and how you hear your phones.


 

 Well, i'm coming from a long while with ER4's, and while the W4's are much richer overall, they lack the detail and spark the ety's have. I guess that's what i'm trying to bring out of them.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





sicksugar said:


> Well, i'm coming from a long while with ER4's, and while the W4's are much richer overall, they lack the detail and spark the ety's have. I guess that's what i'm trying to bring out of them.


 

 I'd get the 209 then for detail.  If you want a funner sound on both ends then the 8610 but it's less transparent.  There might be other opamps that work better but I haven't tried them and I'm sticking w/ opamps Nick decided to use and offer for his topology atm.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> The E10 looks like a usb dac/amp rather than portable so unless I'm mistaken it will not have a battery.
> 
> The issue I have with other portable dac/amps is the volume control since I only use mine with customs. They usually have one or two issues which is channel imbalance which the UHA4 does not have or that it gets too loud too fast and because of the volume control on the UHA4 I do not get that. It would be nice to have a better dac but with the UHA4 I don't really seem to care anymore..although the E10 would be tempting at the price when it comes out.


 

 The volume pot on the UHA4 is IMO the best in any sub $300 portable amp I have tried. Did I mention I like the volume pot in the UHA4?


----------



## lee730

mrarroyo said:


> The volume pot on the UHA4 is IMO the best in any sub $300 portable amp I have tried. Did I mention I like the volume pot in the UHA4?




I like the UHA4 so much that I am so tempted to buy the UHA6s; bye-bye Fiio E9 lol. Think she's going up for sale real soon . How much do extra op amps cost in general. I'd like to have at least 4 so I can change up the sound. Maybe one for a very spacious sound stage. One for mid centric presentation, probably the stock op amp for that.


----------



## moodyrn

the opamp isn't socketed. it will require soldering. so you just can't switch them out and they're also smd(i think) which is why most people send them back to leckerton to have them replaced.


----------



## shotgunshane

The UHA 6 is socketed.


----------



## moodyrn

I misread his post. Thought he was referring strickly to the 4.


----------



## lee730

No I'll keep the 4 just how it is, but for home use I'd love a UHA6. Anaxilus says is superior in every way to the 4 and I already love how the 4 sounds.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> No I'll keep the 4 just how it is, but for home use I'd love a UHA6. Anaxilus says is superior in every way to the 4 and I already love how the 4 sounds.


 

 Except size and channel imbalance at low volumes.  
   
  I would actually prefer the UHA4 to reset volume to 0 when switched off.  I didn't like having potentially loud settings retained when switching to more sensitive phones or when ears are more sensitive.  It is nice, not sure I find it better than the Pico Slim pot though.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Except size and channel imbalance at low volumes.
> 
> I would actually prefer the UHA4 to reset volume to 0 when switched off.  I didn't like having potentially loud settings retained when switching to more sensitive phones or when ears are more sensitive.  It is nice, not sure I find it better than the Pico Slim pot though.


 


  Are you talking about the 4 or 6? Never noticed any significant channel imbalance on the 4. I heard pico suffers from popping when powering on the unit (could potentially damage the IEM).


----------



## Anaxilus

6.
   
  Pico does pop, but that's not a pot issue more a design one I believe.  O2 supposedly has a light pop too but it's okay since it's perfect even though the designer critiqued another amp for popping.


----------



## lee730

What I like about the UHA4 is the mute feature, so instead of worrying about the same pop effect I get on the Hifiman601 (even the Sflo2 had it bad) I just press the mute feature until the device is completely powered on. The Sflo2 had it even on the first song played, the Hifiman just on power up.


----------



## Anaxilus

Mute is nice.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

There's a mute feature? How does one engage it?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





angrybacongod said:


> There's a mute feature? How does one engage it?


 


  You know the volume pot. You press it in and it will engage the mute feature. I was surprised about it as well and found it out from a fellow headfier on this very thread (quite early on). BTW what happened to the page editor. At first I noticed I had to right click in order to use it (which I kinda liked) and now there seems to be no access to it. I really hate these changes they are implementing to the site.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

lee730 said:


> You know the volume pot. You press it in and it will engage the mute feature. I was surprised about it as well and found it out from a fellow headfier on this very thread (quite early on).




Whoa...

Thanks!! I've wished it had a mute feature for some time now.

Turns out it does. lol


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





angrybacongod said:


> Whoa...
> Thanks!! I've wished it had a mute feature for some time now.
> Turns out it does. lol


 

 Your Welcome  The amp still impresses me still to this day. Coincidentally all my IEMs/Headphones benefit from that extra clarity on the mids, plus it really doesn't add anything extra in general other than a tiny hint of warmth. Benefits the IE8s especially since the cable took away a lot of its warmth.


----------



## radiohlite

how's this sound with ER4s? anyone know?


----------



## nanaholic

I just got my unit with the 209 opamp which I plan to use as a DAC/amp in office and will also use as portable amp in my planned future portable rig.  First impression is this unit is tiny!  Plus I like how there's nothing that sticks out like those big volume pods or flip switches.  It sits well and great for the small office desk, and I'm finally freed from the horrible 5 year old on board sound card on my office desktop.  The DAC is quite sufficient for my intended use, and so far I can tell the amp is warmer and has a nice punchy bass to it when it drives the UM2.  Unit is probably not as fashionably finished as say the Pico Slim or the Arrow but for 100 dollars cheaper I think it's perfectly justified.  Nice little unit and I think it would serve my uses well.  I was looking for a slim all-in-one and was thinking of the TTVJ Slim but was put off by the price tag, this little unit on the other hand was a lot easier to justify in comparison.  Great little recommendation on the forum.


----------



## lee730

Keep us posted. The magic should really set in after she burns in 
  Quote: 





nanaholic said:


> I just got my unit with the 209 opamp which I plan to use as a DAC/amp in office and will also use as portable amp in my planned future portable rig.  First impression is this unit is tiny!  Plus I like how there's nothing that sticks out like those big volume pods or flip switches.  It sits well and great for the small office desk, and I'm finally freed from the horrible 5 year old on board sound card on my office desktop.  The DAC is quite sufficient for my intended use, and so far I can tell the amp is warmer and has a nice punchy bass to it when it drives the UM2.  Unit is probably not as fashionably finished as say the Pico Slim or the Arrow but for 100 dollars cheaper I think it's perfectly justified.  Nice little unit and I think it would serve my uses well.  I was looking for a slim all-in-one and was thinking of the TTVJ Slim but was put off by the price tag, this little unit on the other hand was a lot easier to justify in comparison.  Great little recommendation on the forum.


----------



## vlach

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I like the UHA4 so much that I am so tempted to buy the UHA6s


 

 That was exactly my rationale; after reading so many great things about the UHA-4 i decided to go for the UHA-6 for an extra $60. I am VERY happy with it. Built quality is exceptional, SQ through the OPA209 offers excellent clarity & dynamics. If there's better sound to be had from a $259 portable amp, then i'm simply not aware of it...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





vlach said:


> That was exactly my rationale; after reading so many great things about the UHA-4 i decided to go for the UHA-6 for an extra $60. I am VERY happy with it. Built quality is exceptional, SQ through the OPA209 offers excellent clarity & dynamics. If there's better sound to be had from a $259 portable amp, then i'm simply not aware of it...


 

 And there's the rub - we need a gifted DiYer to build the Objective 2, post his total costs and then compare it with every other amp under $450. If nwavguy agrees that another amp has better performance at <= $450, their charity will be $500 richer. Get cracking.


----------



## HiFlight

I have ordered the UHA-4 with OPA209 and have been reviewing the User Manual for this amp and noticed some peculiar wording in the warranty:
   
   
  Quote........The UHA-4 comes with a Full 2-Year Warranty which covers the
  cost of repairs (parts and labor) within the first six months after
  original purchase date.......Unquote
   
  What happens after the first 6 months???  Is it a 2 year warranty or 6 months warranty???


----------



## shotgunshane

Probably a misprint or old language that wasn't updated. The 6 user guide says within the first two years after original purchase. Or maybe you have to buy him beer to fix the 4 after six months!


----------



## NoteWorthy

Can anyone chip in on the difference between the 2stepdance and uha4(209 opamp)?Since both wuld be using the same opamp


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





noteworthy said:


> Can anyone chip in on the difference between the 2stepdance and uha4(209 opamp)?Since both wuld be using the same opamp


 


  I should point out that while the OPA209/2209 is a superb audio opamp that I often use in certain Topkit combinations, its sound will be influenced by circuit differences in different amps.   Differing degrees of impedance, capacitance and inductance all have an influence on the final sound that you hear in your phones.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I should point out that while the OPA209/2209 is a superb audio opamp that I often use in certain Topkit combinations, its sound will be influenced by circuit differences in different amps.   Differing degrees of impedance, capacitance and inductance all have an influence on the final sound that you hear in your phones.


 
   
  That's correct.  I can only say the AD8610 sounded the same to me in both the UHA4 and UHA6S but I have only heard the OPA209 in the UHA6S and not the UHA4.  So take that for what it's worth.


----------



## lee730

anaxilus said:


> That's correct.  I can only say the AD8610 sounded the same to me in both the UHA4 and UHA6S but I have only heard the OPA209 in the UHA6S and not the UHA4.  So take that for what it's worth.




Just got my silver LOD today and even this makes a noticeable difference over the Fiio LOD. $80.00 well spent in my opinion. The honeymoon with the UHA4 has been extended


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I have ordered the UHA-4 with OPA209 and have been reviewing the User Manual for this amp and noticed some peculiar wording in the warranty:
> 
> 
> Quote........The UHA-4 comes with a Full 2-Year Warranty which covers the
> ...


 
   
  Ron, you do not keep amps that long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So don't worry be happy.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Ron, you do not keep amps that long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  LMAO - that was plain funny!
   
  Sounds kind of like me there for a while...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> LMAO - that was plain funny!
> 
> Sounds kind of like me there for a while...


 


  A lot of us fall in this category!


----------



## aamefford

I've finally settled in with a Pico Slim for a while - for my oft stated listening habits - low volume and sensitive iem's and headphones, the volume control of that little thing is just nothing short of stunning, and it sounds really, really good.
   
  The little Leckerton surprisingly runs second to it, even compared to the TTVJ Slim, based on both sound and it's volume control.


----------



## estreeter

aameford, you change gear like I change my underwear ! Hmm, that reminds me - its laundry day .....


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> aameford, you change gear like I change my underwear ! Hmm, that reminds me - its laundry day .....


 

 LOL!  Yeah, it's fun for me.  You hang onto more gear than I do, though.  I usually have a pair of headphones, a pair of iem's, an amp and an ipod of some sort, plus an iphone (yeah, apple fanboy, kinda).  I'll admit also that I am generally in love with whatever I have at the moment, so take my comments with that in mind, and I'm kind of a FOTM guy as well...  I am settling down, though I would like to find a pair of portables that are a bit closer in sound to my departed D7000's...  Hey! is it laundry day?  Cheers!


----------



## lee730

aamefford said:


> LOL!  Yeah, it's fun for me.  You hang onto more gear than I do, though.  I usually have a pair of headphones, a pair of iem's, an amp and an ipod of some sort, plus an iphone (yeah, apple fanboy, kinda).  I'll admit also that I am generally in love with whatever I have at the moment, so take my comments with that in mind, and I'm kind of a FOTM guy as well...  I am settling down, though I would like to find a pair of portables that are a bit closer in sound to my departed D7000's...  Hey! is it laundry day?  Cheers!




Then you may be looking for the FX700s for portability. They are really worth the money. Someone on headfi is selling their pair with only 10 hours of usage for $300.00. Mine had 80'hours of usage but I paid $270.00.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Then you may be looking for the FX700s for portability. They are really worth the money. Someone on headfi is selling their pair with only 10 hours of usage for $300.00. Mine had 80'hours of usage but I paid $270.00.


 
  Had to look up the FX700's.  My quads are pretty close to the D7000 as an iem, just a bit less sparkle.  It is the portable on/over ear phones I would like to find with a closer to D7000 signature.  I tried Ultrasones, too bright.  I tried ESW10JPN's, too pretty to take outside, I tried HD25-1-II's - a bit too punchy, and then I tried the DT1350 - very close to just right.... Still keeping my eyes and ears open, though, but I kinda doubt I'll find better for me - probably just different.  Awww, shoot, off topic again.  Did I mention how cool the little Leckerton is?  Small, relatively inexpensive, pretty decent dac, good digital volume...


----------



## HiFlight

Today I received my UHA-4 and must say that it is even smaller than I had expected.  As I am very familiar with the sound characteristics of the 3 opamp choices offered for the UHA-4, I chose the OPA209, as it is well-balanced tonally and is an excellent match with my musical preferences. 
   
  At first listen with my Mg6Pro IEM's and my Sony F1, I find this to be a very nice-sounding amplifier.  As I use crossfeed for most of my headphone listening, I find the implementation used in the UHA-4 to be just right, not too much and not too little.  It is subtle as crossfeed should be.  
   
  After my initial listens with the above phones, I decided to give my DT-880's Dragons a try.  As these are 600 ohms, I switched to high gain and was very impressed with how nicely they sound when driven by this tiny amp.  There is all the volume I want and the amp has yet to sound as if it is struggling. 
   
  I am very well pleased with the sound, and my initial concerns about whether it would work with my Linux USB proved to be groundless, as it was immediately recognized as a USB DAC.   Turn on and turn off have only the tiniest of pops.  I have heard no hiss with the phones I have used thus far.  
   
   
  I also am pleased with the fit and finish, especially considering the modest cost.  I still haven't figured out whether the warranty is for 6 months or 2 years despite Miguel accusing me of rapid turnover of my amps!  I must agree with Miguel that I too really, really like the volume control, especially when paired with extremely sensitive IEM's.
   
  My thanks to Nick at Leckerton Audio for really doing his homework on this fine little amp!


----------



## moodyrn

I'm glad you like it. Now you see why it was hard for me to get rid of mine. It just sounds too good for the price, and the feature set makes it an even bigger value. I do wish the crossfeed had more effect. I think it's just right for most people because it's subtle and sounds natural with exception to the slight bass boost. Sometimes I just like to have more of an effect with crossfeed. But that's just me. I still use it a lot though. But sound quality, features, size, and build quality makes this one of best values in portable amps imo.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> I'm glad you like it. Now you see why it was hard for me to get rid of mine. It just sounds too good for the price, and the feature set makes it an even bigger value. I do wish the crossfeed had more effect. I think it's just right for most people because it's subtle and sounds natural with exception to the slight bass boost. Sometimes I just like to have more of an effect with crossfeed. But that's just me. I still use it a lot though. But sound quality, features, size, and build quality makes this one of best values in portable amps imo.


 


  Are you sure it increased bass? Maybe its a perceived effect due to how it cuts back on the mids and highs. Slightly dulls them in a way or pulls them more in the center if you will.


----------



## lee730

Glad to hear you are enjoying the amp. Just you wait til after 50 hours of usage and she'll really start to sing for you . So you've noticed no hiss with it on high gain? Its very noticeable for me with my re-cabled IE8s and decently noticeable on my FX700s. Not so much on the Denon 5000s though. It does a great job at driving all of the above. Paired with my Sansa Fuze I find it very portable even more so than the iphone 4 alone (the case makes it huge).
  Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Today I received my UHA-4 and must say that it is even smaller than I had expected.  As I am very familiar with the sound characteristics of the 3 opamp choices offered for the UHA-4, I chose the OPA209, as it is well-balanced tonally and is an excellent match with my musical preferences.
> 
> At first listen with my Mg6Pro IEM's and my Sony F1, I find this to be a very nice-sounding amplifier.  As I use crossfeed for most of my headphone listening, I find the implementation used in the UHA-4 to be just right, not too much and not too little.  It is subtle as crossfeed should be.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> ...  I still haven't figured out whether the warranty is for 6 months or 2 years despite Miguel accusing me of rapid turnover of my amps!  I must agree with Miguel that I too really, really like the volume control, especially when paired with extremely sensitive IEM's.
> 
> My thanks to Nick at Leckerton Audio for really doing his homework on this fine little amp!


 


  Ron, glad you  like it! If interested in trying the UHA-4 w/ a pair of 8610 and the iBasso D-Zero send me a PM and can ship both to your door to try. Cheers!


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Are you sure it increased bass? Maybe its a perceived effect due to how it cuts back on the mids and highs. Slightly dulls them in a way or pulls them more in the center if you will.


 

 Yeah I'm pretty sure, it's definitely there. It's nice though. I still would prefer a more pronounced effect . I could live with the slightly boosted bass.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying the amp. Just you wait til after 50 hours of usage and she'll really start to sing for you . So you've noticed no hiss with it on high gain? Its very noticeable for me with my re-cabled IE8s and decently noticeable on my FX700s. Not so much on the Denon 5000s though. It does a great job at driving all of the above. Paired with my Sansa Fuze I find it very portable even more so than the iphone 4 alone (the case makes it huge).


 


  I didn't try to listen for hiss with my IEM's on high gain.   I suppose that might show some, but so far the only phones that needed high gain are my 600 ohm DT-880's.  Of course different opamps will vary the amount of hiss present also.


----------



## estreeter

@moodryn, I was of the opinion that I would only perceive a major difference in the sound if I had older recordings with exaggerated stereo separation - I dont get too excited over crossfeed, but some folk seem to get headaches without it.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> @moodryn, I was of the opinion that I would only perceive a major difference in the sound if I had older recordings with exaggerated stereo separation - I dont get too excited over crossfeed, but some folk seem to get headaches without it.


 


  Well-implemented crossfeed is most effective with exaggerated separation..with well-recorded music, the effect should be quite subtle.   Probably the best way to evaluate crossfeed is to listen for a fairly long period of time with it on, then listen to the same recording for the same amount of time with it off.   
   
  I also find that the effect of crossfeed is more apparent when using closed phones or IEM's rather than with open-backed phones.  
   
  I find that a properly designed crossfeed allows me to listen for much longer periods of time without fatigue.  I do not use crossfeed when listening to binaural recordings.


----------



## Nachkebia

So guys, I have bit of a problem. After not using my lovely UHA-4 for like month or so, I plugged my hd-650 in them yesterday and for some strange reason it could not drive it. it very very low even with highest power output. What could be the problem? other headphones/earphones are working fine since most of them dont need that much power.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> So guys, I have bit of a problem. After not using my lovely UHA-4 for like month or so, I plugged my hd-650 in them yesterday and for some strange reason it could not drive it. it very very low even with highest power output. What could be the problem? other headphones/earphones are working fine since most of them dont need that much power.


 


   
  Try and turn the unit off and on a few times. Maybe try drain the battery and fully charge it. The unit may need to go in for servicing.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Hey guys,
   
  I'm considering the Leckerton UHA-4 as a portable amp for my HD25s and was wondering how they sound with them? I noticed that the UHA-4 is mainly used for IEMs, so I wasn't sure if it would work well with the Senns or not. I was also trying to decide between this and the cheaper Fiio/iBasso amps -- any suggestions?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> ^ Glad to hear you are enjoying the unit.
> 
> ^^ I do not have the T3 anymore, gave it to a friend. Sorry.


 


  Your avatar pick makes me happy hahaha


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm considering the Leckerton UHA-4 as a portable amp for my HD25s and was wondering how they sound with them? I noticed that the UHA-4 is mainly used for IEMs, so I wasn't sure if it would work well with the Senns or not. I was also trying to decide between this and the cheaper Fiio/iBasso amps -- any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  I recall it paired quite well.  The UHA-4 works really well with most lowish impedance headphones.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> I recall it paired quite well.  The UHA-4 works really well with most lowish impedance headphones.


 

 Alright, that sounds good. Which of the opamps would be the best fit?


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> Alright, that sounds good. Which of the opamps would be the best fit?


 

 Someone else please answer this one for H. Penguin.  The options weren't available when I owned one.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> Alright, that sounds good. Which of the opamps would be the best fit?


 

 "Best" is sort of hard to define, as so much depends upon personal preferences and headphones.   Being familiar with the 8610, 627 and 209, I chose the 209 as it is well-balanced and less aggressive than the 8610 and does not emphasize any specific part of the audio spectrum.  The 627 is highly regarded by many, but IMO, it is over-hyped and probably is most suitable for high-end equipment.  It also draws more current than the other two choices and will result in shorter battery run-times.


----------



## mrarroyo

Ron I would love to listen to the 209 in the UHA4, perhaps we should have a mini meet to compare the 8610 with the 209. We could also listen to the D-Zero, T7, and D4 as well. Cheers.


----------



## maverickronin

maverickronin casts Life on Leckerton Audio Slimline UHA-4!
   
  I just got my UHA-4 today with the standard op amp and I'm enjoying the UHA-4 a lot so far.  It has a much lower noise floor than my XM6.  On low gain there's no hiss with my Shure SE530s from the analog input feed by my D2+ and a _very_ slight hiss from USB input.  Its lower gain and perfectly balanced digital volume control mean I don't have to use the software volume control on the PC.  The XM6 locked the Windows volume control and trying to adjust the volume precisely in the YouTube player is AFIK impossible and its a pain in the ass in Pandora.  The UHA-4 doesn't lock it in case anyone is interested.
   
  I'd like the crossfeed to be a tad stronger or adjustable like the XM6's but the UHA-4's seems like its good enough to keep me from getting a headache.  The XM6 also has other nice features I used a lot like separate bass and treble boosts and an adjustable sleep timer along with other features I didn't use too much like an impedance switch, a volt meter to tell you the exact state of the batteries' charge, and even a flashlight mode.  The XM6 also has more power but I didn't use 'phones that needed that power with the XM6 very often.
   
  I haven't done any A/B comparisons yet but it sounds clean, extended, and detailed with both my SE530s and Beyer DT1350s.  Low gain is also enough for the DT1350s from both my D2+ and the internal DAC.
   
  Overall the UHA-4 is looking better for me.  I was hoping it would outdo the XM6 in noise floor and pocketability and it looks like the UHA-4 will replace the XM6.  I'll probably miss the XM6's extra features but the low noise floor and balanced volume control are more important than those other features.


----------



## Mozu

Quick question (of the possibly stupid variety). The UHA-4 paired with the 209 sounds (on paper) like an awesome match for Grados/Alessandros. I was wondering, however, if it provides enough current to properly drive them.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mozu said:


> Quick question (of the possibly stupid variety). The UHA-4 paired with the 209 sounds (on paper) like an awesome match for Grados/Alessandros. I was wondering, however, if it provides enough current to properly drive them.


 

 The 209 in my UHA6S had no problem driving the 225, RS1 or Martin Audio Magnums.


----------



## maverickronin

The 6 is rated for a little more power than the 4.  I'm not sure how that varies with the different op amps but my UHA-4 with the AD8610 works pretty nicely even with my modded T50RPs at low and medium volumes so something more efficient like Grados should be fine.


----------



## Mozu

It's only a 10mW difference between the two, so I'll assume it would be fine. I tend to do most of my listening at medium to quiet volumes anyway.

Mostly concerned since I've heard people say that Grados aren't very efficient and need a lot of current (not that I've had a problem driving them before...).


----------



## maverickronin

I double checked it and the difference was less than I remembered.  Only about 1 extra dB, so you should be fine.


----------



## Mozu

So, you guys were not kidding about the sound of this little thing. Mine arrived yesterday (thank you, wife of awesomeness), and even with only about 12 hours of burn-in on this OPA209 version, the sound is fantastic. I can't say I've heard a ton of different amps, but this blows the ones I have heard away (including my CR-440 and SX-626). 

I would describe it as fairly neutral with a ton of energy, with excellent instrument separation and soundstaging. A great match for my MS1is, which are going off for Magnum-ising next week - a combo which I cannot wait to hear.

Between the sound quality, the digital volume control, mute feature, and, oh yeah, DAC function, I am very, very impressed so far.


----------



## mrarroyo

Mozu, glad you are liking the UHA-4.


----------



## maverickronin

After having mine for a bit longer and spending more time with other headphones the UHA-4 really rocks with full size headphones as well.
   
  I really like how my K601s and modded T50RPs do with it.  Its not quite headbanging volume but I usually listen quietly anyway.  I don't even need the extra power of my Objective2 unless I'm killing the headroom by adding plenty of EQ, usually for movies.  I really think this thing is a great value.  The small size, built in DAC, digital volume control, crossfeed, and ability to drive a wide range of 'phones is a great deal even at the current and higher price of $200.  The original price of $170 was a steal.
   
  Somehow I missed this when I was shopping around before I bought my XM6.  It has some advantages to the UHA-4 but I think the UHA-4 is better for me since I usually use IEMs away from home.  Its a DAC at the office, streaming Pandora One all day, with my netbook somewhere else, or as a pocketable way to add crossfeed to my DAP.  The fact that it can drive full size headphones also helps because I will use it at home over my desktop setup with things like games or streaming music/video that I can't add binaural DSP to because I always need my crossfeed.


----------



## Kunlun

May I have some new comparisons with the TTVJ Slim? I found I liked the slim better than the uha-120 I listened to (although that was colorful and nice). Preferably from someone who has both.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Hello,
   
  I would like to buy a new can with an amp but the choice is difficult.
  For the amp, i don't want to spend a lot of money and my choice are:
  iBasso D-Zero
  FIIO E11 or E7 (with DAC)
  Neco Soundlab V3 : not very mini portable amp 
  Leckerton Audio Slimine UH4-4
  Headstage Arrow 4G (but it's very difficult to be delivery so it will not be my final choice)
  It's better if i can have a DAC for use with my MBP13"
  And It is especially to listen some music outside (i have an ipod classic 4th or iphone 4)
   
  And for the can, i like :
  AKG K271 MKII : not very expensive, very neutral but lack of bass
  DT 770 PRO 250 ohms : nice but a lot of bass
  DT 880 PRO 250 ohms or 600 ohms : perhaps difficult to drive and semi-open
   
  I think the Leckerton is a good amp but i don't know if it's ok with these fullsize headphone.
   
  I read a lot of review and the AKG is very interesting but lot of people speak about the lack of bass 
  For the lack of bass of the AKG, the amp can improve this weak point ?
   
  If you have any suggestion, it would be great.
  And someone speaks about the possibly of change the opamp... Some people prefer the OPA209 instead the AD8610ARZ.
  And for $50 it's very interesting to take the OPA267 ? it's depend of the music's style (i listen rock, pop-rock, trip hop, rock seventies and a little bit classic).
   
  Thanks a lot !


----------



## maverickronin

IME the UHA-4 sounds just fine with full size headphones.  The limiting factor is just the volume.
   
  After running the numbers, the K271s will give you the most volume from the UHA-4 and will get to to "live" levels with even well recorded classical with high dynamic range.  The 250 ohm Beyers should probably be ok given the usual dynamic range of the music you listed.  The 32 ohm Beyers will go a little louder (3-4 dB) but are usually more expensive than the 250 ohm pro versions.  The 600 ohm Beyers aren't necessarily "hard to drive" but they are hard to get lots of volume out of.  Higher impedances almost always reduce the amp's distortion because they draw less current so the sound will be clean from even a weak amp but it just won't get very loud.
   
  Since the DT770s have pretty good isolation you'll probably be ok with the 250 ohm version unless you insist on head-baning, rocking out type volumes.  If you do, the K271s will deliver from the UHA-4.  The DT880s are marketed as "semi-open" but they really have no better isolation than anything described as "fully open" including Beyer's own DT990s.
   
  According to iBasso's specs the D Zero has another 3.5 dB over the UHA-4 but I'm not sure I trust their numbers as much as Leckerton's considering that Nick actually puts up articles indicating that he knows what he's talking about and because of how he answered a few technical questions I emailed him before I bought my UHA-4.
   
  About your other choices, I know the E11 has been reputably measured to have about as much power the D Zero is rated for, I'm not sure about the E17, and don't know anything about the Neco but if you want to go with something more transportable than pocketable the Objective2 will drive even the 600 ohm Beyers as loud as most people will need from batter power.  I use the Objective2 as my main amp at home and it easily competes with mains powered desktop amps so if you don't mind the bulk you won't have to sacrifice power or quality.
   
  If you're mostly going to be using it with a laptop then its probably best to get a DAC/amp combo.  The quality of headphone outs on laptops can vary quite a lot even within the same brand so IMO its best to get something that will work well with whatever sort of computer you happen to end up with.  You probably don't want to have to add a decent sound chip to your list of requirements when you can add an external DAC instead.  A small one box solution is usually more convenient as well.
   
  My personal opinion is that the choice of op amps is just a marketing gimmick.  I've tried op amp rolling in other equipment and haven't noticed anything.  Of course the chips in the UHA-4 aren't socketed and I've never heard another UHA-4 besides my own with the standard AD8610 so I couldn't tell your for sure.  I wouldn't worry about it though.


----------



## Anaxilus

If you want bass options get the Arrow.  It also has treble options as well.  IMO, the Arrow 4G is still the best and most slim option out there unless you have specific needs like digital pot.  Why I still have mine.
   
  I've tried the OPA627, OPA209 and AD8610 in the UHA6S.  They sound nothing alike other than they produce music.  I could pick those three out with one ear tied behind my back so yes they matter IME.  Not sure how the other two sound in the UHA4 but the AD8610 has the same signature in both Leckerton amps, just different drive and transparency levels.  Don't get caught up in the price of the 627, more money  doesn't mean better.  The OPA209 is cheap as hell by comparison.  The 627 has a specific signature if you want to synergize with say a bright, dry, thinner sounding phone.  The AD8610 is a 'fun' sounding opamp that lacks true inner detail and transparency IMO.  The accentuated treble gives it a false sense of clarity to me and the bass is too bloomy.  Just too colored and unresolving for my tastes, I want my amp to get out of the way of the recording.  The AD8610 is fine if you want to be 'excited' by your amp.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Thanks a lot for your answer !
  So for MaverickRonin, the DT770/32ohm would be good and also the AKG K271MKII with the UH4-4... cool  in fact can with low impedance !
  And for Anaxilus, the AD8610 is fine but deliver a fun sound 
  So Anaxilus, do you prefer the OPA267 or the OPA209 ?
  In fact, i like sound bright, clear with generous bass.
   
  So if the AKG K271 MK2 can sound very well with the UHA-4, it can be very nice and perhaps the better opamp in this case is the OPA267.
  I sent an email via the website so i'm waiting the answer 
   
  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Anaxilus

267 or 627?  627 is on the darker side but is more transparent than the 8610.  For bright and 'generous' bass go for the AD8610.  Sounds right up your alley.  Those phones aren't resolution monsters you should be fine.  The 209 is pretty neutral and very transparent not emphasizing anything.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Sorry OP627 
  Yes in fact i read other reviews and i think the BeyerDynamic DT770PRO is better than the AKG K271MK2.
  So i think i'm going to choose between the DT770PRO (80 or 250 ohm) and also the Audio Technica ATH-M50 
  Perhaps the DT770 PRO 80 ohms with the UHA-4. And for the opamp.... hum the DT770PRO have big bass and good high treble so perhaps it's better to be more transparent like the 209 ?
  And the ATH-M50 can be good with the 627 no ? I read that the ATH-M50 doesn't need amp... What is your point of view ?
  I think the DT770 pro is more comfortable...
  Difficult but i'm progressing a lot


----------



## Anaxilus

I've only heard the 440, 880 and T1 from Beyer.  The 770 sounds like it would be a good pairing w/ the 209 especially considering how Beyer does treble.  M50 would be good w/ the 209 as well as it's balance is similar to a 'U' shape like the 770 you describe though the M50 is very organic and rich sounding.  My M50's were modded though fyi.  
   
  Nothing 'NEEDS' amping if you are happy w/ the volume level you get form your respective source.  If you can discern an appreciable difference in driver dynamics w/ an amp and you accept the compromises in portability and cost then go for it.  If you don't save your money.  For me, I tend to prefer amping because I seem to hear a difference is resolution and technical performance more often than not.  Only a handful of phones IME have not had some sort of benefit audibly.  Others don't seem to notice a difference with just about any phone including the HD800 so it's rather personal and the whole idea is pointless and a waste for them.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Thanks a lot !
  I ask some questions to Nick Leckerton by the website but for the moment, no response 
  I read on the website of Leckerton "_*All new UHA-6 and UHA-6S amps now include iPad compatibility by default."*_
  It's not ok for the UHA-4 ?
   
  Thank you.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





luckyandroid said:


> I read on the website of Leckerton "_*All new UHA-6 and UHA-6S amps now include iPad compatibility by default."*_
> It's not ok for the UHA-4 ?


 

 Probably not.  To work with the iPad it can't draw too much power so the 6 has a switch to turn off the charging circuit and reduce its power draw to enable iPad use.  There's probably not enough room to add that to the 4.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Thanks a lot MaverickRonin.
  I know this post is about UHA-4 but in fact i hesitate between ATH-M50 and DT770PRO/250ohm.
  I was told these cans are not for the music i listen (rock, pop-rock, triphop, classical) !
  What do you think about that ?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## ziocomposite

Android is there any way you can listen to those cans via store or maybe friends?  The best way is really experience and hearing which sound signature you prefer.  If you have enough money, you can order both through Amazon then return the one you don't like.  =D


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





luckyandroid said:


> Thanks a lot MaverickRonin.
> I know this post is about UHA-4 but in fact i hesitate between ATH-M50 and DT770PRO/250ohm.
> I was told these cans are not for the music i listen (rock, pop-rock, triphop, classical) !
> What do you think about that ?


 

 I've never really thought that genre was a good way to find a sound signature.  Have you heard any other decent headphones that could be used as a comparison or do you know what sort of sound you're looking for?
   
  In areas besides sound, I think the 770s are more comfortable and have more isolation than the M50s.


----------



## Than

Maverick, have you done any listening comparisons between your UHA-4 and O2?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





than said:


> Maverick, have you done any listening comparisons between your UHA-4 and O2?


 

 I haven't done anything formal since I've been so busy.  The majority of my listening with each is from different sources with different headphones and usually different kinds of crossfeed too.
   
  Given those conditions, discounting differences in features, and going from memory I'll say that they probably sound more similar than any other pair of amps I own.  At the moment that includes the Maverick D1, Practical Devices XM6, Indeed G2 Hybrid, and you can probably throw in my Cowon D2+'s headphone out too.
   
  If I get some free time soon I'd like to try and write up some sort of comparison but I might sell some stuff before then since I'm going to downsize somewhat.  Of everything mentioned by name I'm keeping the Cowon, O2, and UHA-4 for sure but everything else could go.


----------



## Than

Ah, well thanks for that.  I have one like yours with the default op amp, which I got from the Leckerton site as a B-stock.  I originally got it as it seemed to be the best compromise between size and measurements I could find.  Some discussion with Nick seemed to confirm this, and I'm of the impression he really knows his stuff.  I like the idea of the O2, but it's really too big for me to carry around, and I'm waiting for the desktop version.  If you ever have time to do a formal comparison, I'd be really interested in it.  It's my hope that they are at least very nearly indistinguishable up to a point where the Leckerton no longer has enough power to drive certain headphones.  In any case, it seems like a keeper to me.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

It's not easy for me to test headphones. I'm french but living far away... 
  I use at home Rotel Amp and Chario Speaker.
  I like clear, bright, precise sound with generous bass without masking the rest of the bandwidth. I like to distinguish each instrument 
   
  Thanks a lot for your advise.
   
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I've never really thought that genre was a good way to find a sound signature.  Have you heard any other decent headphones that could be used as a comparison or do you know what sort of sound you're looking for?
> 
> In areas besides sound, I think the 770s are more comfortable and have more isolation than the M50s.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





luckyandroid said:


> It's not easy for me to test headphones. I'm french but living far away...
> I use at home Rotel Amp and Chario Speaker.
> I like clear, bright, precise sound with generous bass without masking the rest of the bandwidth. I like to distinguish each instrument


 

 Unfortunately speakers are just too different.for that sort of comparison to work.  I think I'm out of useful advice at the moment.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

I'ts ok, you helped me well 
  Nick answered me on various questions 
  So, the 250 ohm Beyerdynamic would work just fine with the UHA-4.
  It's not ok for BeyerDynamic 600ohm because it require a significant voltage to drive them properly.
   
  I sent two or three new questions to validate my choice and the shipping cost for me is 34$ 
   
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Unfortunately speakers are just too different.for that sort of comparison to work.  I think I'm out of useful advice at the moment.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> May I have some new comparisons with the TTVJ Slim? I found I liked the slim better than the uha-120 I listened to (although that was colorful and nice). Preferably from someone who has both.


 


  The TTVJ Slim is more tube like and colored compared to the UHA4. The UHA4 is smaller, has a better volume pot for lower volume listening without channel imbalance. The UHA4 has a very beautiful emphasis on its mid range while still remaining quite neutral, with just a hint of warmth. The UHA4 also has a DAC without extra charge while the TTVJ slim will cost you and extra $100 for that same feature.


----------



## Nando1970

has anyone compared the UHA-4 with FiiO E17 ?
   
  I'm tempted to get a FiiO E17 for its 24bit / 96kHz DAC support: it would come handy with some hi-res stuff on my desktop PC.
  Anyway since the amp usage is mainly with my S:flo2 I don't want to compromise on the sound quality of my portable setup


----------



## DigitalFreak

Bump let's try bringing this thread back to life.
   
  anyone know when Leckerton is going to have the UHA4 back in stock? I was looking at a UHA4 and UHA6S but for the last 2 months or so everything has been out of stock. I emailed the site and so far no answer.


----------



## lee730

Usually Leckerton is really good at returning his emails. He could be quite busy with the recent move to Texas?


----------



## Cassadian

C421 vs UHA-4?


----------



## lee730

Never heard of the C4. The UHA4 competes with amps such as Pico Slim, TTVJ Slim, Arrow 4G.


----------



## Mozu

I've owned both now, and I definitely recommend the UHA-4.


----------



## lee730

Really loving it paired with my Studio V. No hiss at all with the combo and the sound is amazing with Sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Really loving it paired with my Studio V. No hiss at all with the combo and the sound is amazing with Sensitive IEMs.


 

 Ah, so you are using it via LO.  Have you heard the 801 DAC via LO as well?  How do they compare DAC wise from LO?  The 801 really needed my UHA6S desperately to sound respectable especially for the price.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Ah, so you are using it via LO.  Have you heard the 801 DAC via LO as well?  How do they compare DAC wise from LO?  The 801 really needed my UHA6S desperately to sound respectable especially for the price.


 


  No I haven't had the honor to hear the 801. I was turned off by the UI and lack of compatibility with sensitive IEMs. Having to pay an extra $200.00 for a "Game Chip" is a big no, no for such a premium item. Then again the Studio does have somewhat of a hiss issue itself but not so bad where I can't tolerate it on the go; but still it's the big soar-point when you also consider its price as well...
   
  I opted for the ibasso DX100 to fill the 801 niche. Shes at ibasso for RMA and upgrades. You know that old adage with me and bad luck with audiophile DAPs...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You know that old adage with me and bad luck with audiophile DAPs...


 

 Yeah what's up w/ that?  Do you wear socks and drag your feet over the carpet while listening?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Yeah what's up w/ that?  Do you wear socks and drag your feet over the carpet while listening?


 


  Not funny lol. You may have a point though I tend to generate a lot of electricity in my body. Every time before exiting my car I touch my roof so I don't shock myself. It can be surprisingly painful lol.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> The TTVJ Slim is more tube like and colored compared to the UHA4. The UHA4 is smaller, has a better volume pot for lower volume listening without channel imbalance. The UHA4 has a very beautiful emphasis on its mid range while still remaining quite neutral, with just a hint of warmth. The UHA4 also has a DAC without extra charge while the TTVJ slim will cost you and extra $100 for that same feature.


 
  Thanks! Was one more detailed than the other or were they about the same?


----------



## lee730

Its not so easy to answer that question. Someone "colored sound" could be someone's "garbage sound". For example I found certain details on my Hifiman 601 that not even the Sflo2 could portray. I find that as detail but other may find that as overemphasis and not true to the source. It all comes down to what sound you like and what you will be pairing the amps with. I'd say the TTVJ Slim is better on bright headphones/IEMs that you wanna tone down with its warm tube like sound. The UHA4 is more of a neutral amp so it should pair better across the board IMO. For IEM usage I say the UHA4 wins. Not sure about the PICO slim though but heard certain flaws such as popping on power up. Not acceptable for such an expensive amp IMO.


----------



## tomllm

I've not had a reply from Leckerton either - I can only hope and pray there is still life in the company.  I also wanted to ask which opamp would be better suited to my Westone 3s.  
   
  Gotta just keep hoping I guess.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Nick is busy with his recent move from IL to TX, but he does respond via email.  He has new products to be introduced around May/June time frame. 
   
  What are you trying to achieve with amp and W3 combo?


----------



## tomllm

To satisfy my curiosity mostly, but also to see if it'll hiss less than the Fiio E10 I use at the moment.  I also have a pair of Audio Technica A700s and Grado DR150s which really need amplification. The UHA4 may also be used on the go with the Westones...  I really just want to get the most out of the W3s.  Although the more sensible side of me is suggesting I get a ROCOO P instead.


----------



## PANGES

Are you guys still having problems getting responses from Leckerton? I just emailed them right now to see when the UHA-4's will be back in stock (it says they're out of stock, and will be back in March.)
   
  I haven't read through all the pages in this thread, but are there any impressions regarding the different DACs int he UHA-4 and UHA-6? If there is, is there any way to have the DAC upgraded in the UHA4? I want the digital volume control for my sensitive IEM's, but my main reason for buying this would be the DAC function with my macbook (the hiss from the headphone out is driving me nuts!), so I'm more concerned with the DAC than the amp itself.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





panges said:


> Are you guys still having problems getting responses from Leckerton? I just emailed them right now to see when the UHA-4's will be back in stock (it says they're out of stock, and will be back in March.)
> 
> I haven't read through all the pages in this thread, but are there any impressions regarding the different DACs int he UHA-4 and UHA-6? If there is, is there any way to have the DAC upgraded in the UHA4? I want the digital volume control for my sensitive IEM's, but my main reason for buying this would be the DAC function with my macbook (the hiss from the headphone out is driving me nuts!), so I'm more concerned with the DAC than the amp itself.


 


  The DAC is pretty good in the UHA4. Its not as good as its amp section though. Not sure if you could ask Leckerton to use an upgraded DAC for a premium though...


----------



## estreeter

I'm a little surprised that Leckerton haven't announced any new product by now - its not cast in stone that manufacturers have to churn out something new every year, but they seemed to be on a roll with the uHA-4 / 6S. Even Fiio seem to have slowed down from the 20 or so new products they released over a 4 month peiod


----------



## ClieOS

I emailed them late last week, haven't got any reply yet.
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm a little surprised that Leckerton haven't announced any new product by now - its not cast in stone that manufacturers have to churn out something new every year, but they seemed to be on a roll with the uHA-4 / 6S. Even Fiio seem to have slowed down from the 20 or so new products they released over a 4 month peiod


 


  They did announce something mid last month. Well, somewhat...
   
   
  Quote: 





> It’s been a busy several months at Leckerton Audio. The company is now headquartered in Austin, Texas, a vibrant city known for its growing tech scene. Even with the move, I’ve managed to find time to spend on some new amp designs which have me pretty excited. I’ll be updating the website with more details as the release date approaches. Look for these new designs in the coming months!


----------



## DigitalFreak

I emailed them over a month ago and still no reply. I'm hoping they have something new and real special up their sleeve.


----------



## PANGES

If you guys haven't received a response from Leckerton, you might want to try re-sending your emails. I've already received a response for the email I sent last night. He said the UHA-4's will be back in stock at the end of this month, as they're in production right now.


----------



## alphaphoenix

FYI: Not to make any excuses for Nick, but Leckerton Audio is his side gig.  It doesn't make enough to quit his day job and it is the reason for his recent relocation.
   
  Also, I've found depending what you put into the subject line can determine a faster response or not.  This goes for any electronic two way communication.


----------



## estreeter

Side gig, eh ? Sounds like a wise move to me. We have quite a few speaker manufacturers in Australia, and I recently tried to visit Aslan Acoustics only to be confronted by this:
   
*[size=small]NOW CLOSED FOR BUSINESS. (Yet another victim of the GFC)[/size]*
   
  [size=small]AFAIK, none of the mainstream manufacturers on Head-Fi have hit the wall financially (SinglePower ?), but its naive to think it cant happen. [/size]


----------



## DigitalFreak

I just wish Leckerton would post up some sort of time frame so I knew when product was available. I knew I should have grabbed a UHA-6S or 4 when they were still in stock but I dragged my feet. I've gotten so tired of waiting I even considered an Arrow4G but God only knows how long the waiting list is before your order gets shipped.


----------



## estreeter

Listening to my uHA-4 as I type this, and it sounds fantastic. Hasnt missed a beat in over 12 months of ownership - you really missed the boat on this one.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well this is interesting. I just tried to check the Leckerton site and got a page appears to be broken message. Maybe the sites being updated and there's finally some new stock available?


----------



## uku383

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Well this is interesting. I just tried to check the Leckerton site and got a page appears to be broken message. Maybe the sites being updated and there's finally some new stock available?


 


  Ahhh... you got me all excited. Just checked the site and same ol' same ol' - temporarily out of stock. 
  Can't be too much longer... I hope!!!!


----------



## radiohlite

im waiting waiting waiting still
   
  shoulda bought this when i had a chance


----------



## PANGES

Leckerton said they are in production now and would be ready around the end of this month. On a side note- I picked up a UHA-6S in the FS section yesterday. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





panges said:


> Leckerton said they are in production now and would be ready around the end of this month. On a side note- I picked up a UHA-6S in the FS section yesterday. Can't wait to try it out.


 

 If it's Alpha's I recommend grabbing the 209 opamps to try out.  The 8610 are just not transparent enough but they are fun sounding.  That was a good deal btw.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It was! Where DO you go to buy opamps? lol. Is there a specific place everyone gets them from?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





panges said:


> It was! Where DO you go to buy opamps? lol. Is there a specific place everyone gets them from?


 

 Leckertons page or mouser.  It's better to go throug Nick's page as he already sets them up on the sockets.
   
http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/#adapters
   
*SOIC-to-DIP Adapter
 w/Pre-Installed Single Op-Amp*

select OPA209A or whatever else from the dropdown or just send an email to Nick.  You'll need dip tool/chip extractor or the correct set of pliers, two opamps btw, one per channel.
   
Manual:
http://www.leckertonaudio.com/wp-content/user_guides/UHA-6S_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## PANGES

Oh awesome!


----------



## alphaphoenix

Small world.


----------



## uku383

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> Small world.


 


  Yeeeeeessss... have I missed something?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





panges said:


> Leckerton said they are in production now and would be ready around the end of this month. On a side note- I picked up a UHA-6S in the FS section yesterday. Can't wait to try it out.


 


  Lucky bastage


----------



## ClieOS

I got my reply from Nick as well, basically the same message as others had mentioned. However, my further inquire on possible new amps model was also answered. That is, there is no current plan to replace the UHA-4 just yet, so we can expect the production to run a bit more longer.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Leckertons page or mouser.  It's better to go throug Nick's page as he already sets them up on the sockets.
> 
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/#adapters
> 
> ...


 
  Wait a sec, pardon my ignorance but are you saying Leckerton's amps are opamp rollable or does the owner have to learn how to solder? With my luck I'd probably solder my fingers, feet and family jewels to the amp?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Wait a sec, pardon my ignorance but are you saying Leckerton's amps are opamp rollable or does the owner have to learn how to solder? With my luck I'd probably solder my fingers, feet and family jewels to the amp?


 

 Only the 6 has sockets.  You'll need a steady soldering hand to swap out chips on the 4...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Only the 6 has sockets.  You'll need a steady soldering hand to swap out chips on the 4...


 


  This is why I am really tempted to buy the 6. I want to be able to roll the OP Amps for different flavors. Kinda looking for a Tubelike sound this time as well...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> This is why I am really tempted to buy the 6. I want to be able to roll the OP Amps for different flavors. Kinda looking for a Tubelike sound this time as well...


 


  x2
  That's a nice feature in my opinion.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Kinda looking for a Tubelike sound this time as well...


 

 Hehe, I should start a thread on what people think Tube sound is just for giggles.  If what I think you mean is what you mean then the 627s are a candidate but quite pricey.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Hehe, I should start a thread on what people think Tube sound is just for giggles.  If what I think you mean is what you mean then the 627s are a candidate but quite pricey.


 

 I've never owned a tube amp. but I've heard several very expensive tube amps (pre, power and integrated) driving even more expensive speakers, and the Head-Fi assumption that all 'tube amps' are warm and euphonic just doesn't ring true at that end of the market, at least in the somewhat large showroom they were deployed in. If anything, the sound was lighter, tighter and a bit 'too hi-fi' for my personal taste, but I doubt that the room was ideal or that I was standing the 'sweet spot'. Headphones take both of those variables out of the equation. The Marantz amps/receivers I've heard were much closer to what I'm looking for in an amp and they were 100% SS, but had the mythical warmth and euphony I was looking for.


----------



## ClieOS

Tube is creature of its own. Even with similar construction, different brand of tubes can go from dry and cold to warm and veil. That's what makes tube rolling so much fun


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well looks like we finally got some of our questions answered. The UHA-4 according to Leckerton's site will be available March 30. The bad news or good depending how you want to look at it, the UHA-6 has been discontinued with no mention of a replacement and the UHA-6S has been discontinued and replaced with the UHA-6S MKII. Site only says it will be available soon and doesn't mention anything about a release date. So what do you think guys should we all start scouring the FS threads for the UHA-6S or should we all jump for joy Leckerton may have improved their product line a notch?


----------



## Anaxilus

Oh man, if it sounds only as good as my UHA6S let alone better that would be so awesome.  I asked him about coax about a year ago, pretty cool.  coax and usb!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Yeah apparently it'll have lower output noise and will be housed in a smaller case. Wonder how many bones this will fetch?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Never mind, this isn't the proper thread to discuss this. Further discussion welcome HERE


----------



## uku383

The new stock is available to buy!!!
   
  I've just placed my order and am doing a jig waiting for my package!


----------



## adityan27

I've been browsing these forums for a while now and increasing my knowledge on so many things I didn't know before.
  This is my first post here.
   
  This might be slightly off topic but need suggestions from you experts there..
  This is driving me crazy..
   
  I am buying my first ever headphone amp and after running into this thread my confusion has increased even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I have a budget of around $400 and was initially planning on getting my first ever custom IEMs (1964EARS T) and the FiiO E11 to go with it.
  But now I'm wondering if I should spend more on an amp/DAC and get the UHA-4 and use the remaining to buy myself a good music player, I'm thinking of the Cowon J3 as it'll fit in my budget.
  My current source of music is the iPhone 4 and I feel I have quite decent headphones, the Bowers & Wilkins P5.
   
  So will it be a better idea to get the UHA-4 and Cowon J3 and use it with my P5 or get the 1964EARS customs and FiiO E11 to use with my iPhone 4?
   
  I am an amateur audiophile and in the process of learning more and more.
   
  Please tell me which will be a better investment at the moment.
  I listen to a lot of classical rock, metal and classical music.
   
  Any suggestions would really help me think straight and my life back to normalcy


----------



## DigitalFreak

Just ordered the stock UHA-4 standard configuration. I'm now off to order a proper LOD


----------



## lee730

The J3 lacks a true line out. You may be better served to buy the UHA4 and an ipod LOD to connect to your phone (which has a true line-out dock).
  Quote: 





adityan27 said:


> I've been browsing these forums for a while now and increasing my knowledge on so many things I didn't know before.
> This is my first post here.
> 
> This might be slightly off topic but need suggestions from you experts there..
> ...


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Just ordered the stock UHA-4 standard configuration. I'm now off to order a proper LOD


 

 You should enjoy it quite a bit.  I'm still loving mine.  The "new toy" syndrome hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## radiohlite

just ordered me one of these babies!
   
  let's see what all the fuss was about


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> You should enjoy it quite a bit.  I'm still loving mine.  The "new toy" syndrome hasn't worn off yet.


 

 That's the thing that amazes me about the UHA4. Although at one point I was starting to lose interest in it, when you realize how well balanced it is for Sensitive IEMs and powerful enough to drive some pretty power hungry cans, it sparked my fascination yet again.


----------



## Anaxilus

Just to reiterate, I'd recommend the OPA209s over the stock AD8610s for true transparency and resolution if that's what you want from your music.


----------



## Mozu

x2


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Just to reiterate, I'd recommend the OPA209s over the stock AD8610s for true transparency and resolution if that's what you want from your music.


 


  Synergy and preference will also play a huge part in this. I would find the UHA4 too transparent with my current sources and headphones so I am quite happy with the stock OP amp. I already find the O2 already borderline when it comes to transparency paired with my DACport LX.


----------



## ClieOS

anaxilus said:


> Just to reiterate, I'd recommend the OPA209s over the stock AD8610s for true transparency and resolution if that's what you want from your music.




After sitting on the idea of which opamp to get, I did end up ordering the OPA209 version instead of AD8610. I know I will be happy with AD8610, but I already own a few amps based on it. Would be nice to have something else for a change. Can't wait for it to come so I can compare it to C421.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





clieos said:


> After sitting on the idea of which opamp to get, I did end up ordering the OPA209 version instead of AD8610. I know I will be happy with AD8610, but I already own a few amps based on it. Would be nice to have something else for a change. Can't wait for it to come so I can compare it to C421.


----------



## Mozu

Just in case anyone was wondering, Vsonic GR07s with the UHA-4/OPA209 is just...stunning.

Oh, and zero hiss.


----------



## AndrewLing

love my uha-4..... destroys my laptop soundcard.


----------



## silverkaze

Just bought it, waiting for the shipping notice, they do come with a cable which connect to my iphone right?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





silverkaze said:


> Just bought it, waiting for the shipping notice, they do come with a cable which connect to my iphone right?


 


  No. If you are talking about a line out dock you have to buy that separately. Amazon should have them for sale at a reasonable price. Look into the Fiio line out docks.


----------



## silverkaze

I see, thanks for the reply, a Fiio L3 should work?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





silverkaze said:


> I see, thanks for the reply, a Fiio L3 should work?


 


  Yeah that should work. But depending on how you will have the phone/ipod positioned you may want to consider the Fiio L9 as its design will help to alleviate stress on the cable and extend longevity.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Can't wait for it to come so I can compare it to C421.


 

 I'm waiting for just such a review!


----------



## radiohlite

finally delivered!!
   
  been listening to it with my ipod, mostly comparing the crossfeed on/off.  so far i like it, tho with ER4s im finding the treble detail a bit much, but it may be that FiiO E5 w/bassboost was just obscuring everything.
   
i cant seem to make it work in USB DAC mode ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is it because it's still charging?  i must be missing something.  this is my first DAC ever so im not exacly sure how to install
  it IS working!  seems to be a problem with foobar2k because youtube works fine [and sounds quite incredible now]


----------



## Mozu

Odd. Mine works fine with Foobar. Did you make sure to set it under Preferences>Playback>Output>Device?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





radiohlite said:


> it may be that FiiO E5 w/bassboost was just obscuring everything.


----------



## Cassadian

How does this fare vs the E17?


----------



## dnullify

If i might jump in, how does this compare to the various iBasso portables in the price range? ie D2+ boa, T3, T5, D-zero?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> If i might jump in, how does this compare to the various iBasso portables in the price range? ie D2+ boa, T3, T5, D-zero?


 

 Although I haven't heard the above I can say the UHA-4 is in competition with the head stage arrow, Pico slim and TTVJ Slim. You get a lot of value for your money with the UHA4.


----------



## ClieOS

dnullify said:


> If i might jump in, how does this compare to the various iBasso portables in the price range? ie D2+ boa, T3, T5, D-zero?




I should be receiving mine today (if not, tomorrow) and I will be able to get an earl impression against T3D, T5 and D-zero, plus a few others like E17, C421, etc.


----------



## imackler

Can't wait!
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> I should be receiving mine today (if not, tomorrow) and I will be able to get an earl impression against T3D, T5 and D-zero, plus a few others like E17, C421, etc.


----------



## silverkaze

Missed the delivery, I went to get it today from the post office. Listening to my aud 5x thru the UHA4 as I am typing this, I can't tell a difference in sound quality between this and straight from my iphone, only thing I could sense right now is a little tiny bit fuller, more impactful bass, and also played around with the cross feed, when cross feed is on, sound esp. vocal is no longer right in the face and is projected with a further distance, it kinda fades in the background and blends with the rest of the instruments, it makes the sound a bit more natural in my opinion, other than that, not hearing any technical improvement when driving my iems, but will keep listenning.......


----------



## ClieOS

silverkaze said:


> Missed the delivery, I went to get it today from the post office. Listening to my aud 5x thru the UHA4 as I am typing this, I can't tell a difference in sound quality between this and straight from my iphone, only thing I could sense right now is a little tiny bit fuller, more impactful bass, and also played around with the cross feed, when cross feed is on, sound esp. vocal is no longer right in the face and is projected with a further distance, it kinda fades in the background and blends with the rest of the instruments, it makes the sound a bit more natural in my opinion, other than that, not hearing any technical improvement when driving my iems, but will keep listenning.......




You are describing the technical improvement yet you say you are not hearing any technical improvement. 

If you think connecting amp/DAC to a source automatically send you to audio hea_r_ven and makes your current setup golden, then there is just too much wishful thinking. Improvement often comes in the form of refinement rather than revolution.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





clieos said:


> You are describing the technical improvement yet you say you are not hearing any technical improvement.
> If you think connecting amp/DAC to a source automatically send you to audio hea_r_ven and makes your current setup golden, then there is just too much wishful thinking. Improvement often comes in the form of refinement rather than revolution.


 
   
  Plus an amp or DAC cannot transcend the capability of the transducer in question.


----------



## lee730

Also your amp needs time to settle and open up. Keep running in the unit and you will notice changes. I ran mine for 50+ hours before it really gave me that "wow" effect. Keep in mind I wasn't constantly listening to the unit and immediately noticed the difference from brand new. Although the initial improvements over my E7 was enough for me to warrant keeping the unit.


----------



## DigitalFreak

It also depends on what you're amping. For instance my Klipsch S4 when amped through the UHA-4 I notice barely any difference but when I amp my Tri-Fi and my X10 I notice a difference. Holy crap, I just realized I still haven't tried my EX600's on Sally yet. Time to change that.


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## dnullify

And now we wait.


----------



## Mozu

I'm really interested to hear your thoughts on it, considering how completely differently we heard the C421.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mozu said:


> I'm really interested to hear your thoughts on it, considering how completely differently we heard the C421.


 
   
  What OP Amp did you get in your unit? To my knowledge Clieos opted for a different OP Amp to change things up a bit.


----------



## Mozu

AD8620.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





clieos said:


>


 
   

 Considering when I bought the UHA-4 I was teetering towards the JDS Labs amp I'm really interested in your findings. Sitting here impatiently waiting on your findings ClieOs. Someone pass the salt and butter


----------



## ClieOS

This is just a initial impression, as I haven't had the time to volume match and measure them all. But as far as hearing goes, I have to say UHA-4 and C421 are very close in performance. Note, I choose OPA209 in my UHA-4 instead of the default AD8610 as I want to try a new opamp. I already have several AD8620/8610 amp in my collection and OPA209 seems to be very popular and well recommended.

For now, my comparison is limited to UHA-4 vs C421 (both AD8620 and OPA2227 version) and T5. As far as presentation goes, I'll say UHA-4-209 is closer to C421-2227 than it is to C421-AD8620. It shares more of an upfront sound than it is on imaging. However, UHA-4-209 has the smoothness closer to C421-8620. Overall, it seems to be a mix of C421-2227 and C421-8620, but closer to C421-2227. The most noticeable parts for me are two: 1) UHA-4-209 has great bass impact, on par with (if not slightly better than) C421-2227 and definitely more than C421-8620. This could be just because the former two are more upfront. 2) The resolving power and imaging (and thus soundstage wise) of both C421 are ahead of UHA-4-209. Not by much, but it is noticeable. As far as T5 goes, I have to say it is trailing behind the above three closely. The deciding factor for me to say T5 is just behind the three is that it doesn't have overall transparency / openness in soundstage as the other three. For T5, everything is placed closer in. However, one thing I like about T5 that is better than the three is that it has the smoothest presentation of all. I can pair it with any IEM and it will make the IEM sound good. On the other three, they tend to want to push it over-the-top and reveal all the flaws. This kind of smoothness seems to be more common among balanced amp (T5 has BTL-ground, similar to active balanced ground). Regardless, I think T5 is still technically not as strong as UHA-4 or C421, though very close.

Taking O2 as the reference, I'll say, for now, C421-8620 is ahead, follow very closely by UHA-4 and C21-2227, then T5. Of course this might (or might not) change after I have more time with them.


----------



## Anaxilus

Thx ClieOS.  Do you have any impressions between the 8610 and 8620?  I have some understanding of the 8610 signature in the Leckertons, I'm curious about the 8620.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Taking O2 as the reference...


 
   
  ClieOS, what did you mean by that? I'm really looking forward to your take on the O2.


----------



## ClieOS

anaxilus said:


> Thx ClieOS.  Do you have any impressions between the 8610 and 8620?  I have some understanding of the 8610 signature in the Leckertons, I'm curious about the 8620.




AD8610 is the mono channel version AD8620, so they should sound identical, or at least very close to identical in a well designed amp. Of course, amp with two single channel opamp generally get better separation in measurement simply because the channel is physically further apart, but whether that is audible or not is another story. At least on the case of C421, I don't notice any disadvantage on using the AD8620 instead of two AD8610.



imackler said:


> ClieOS, what did you mean by that? I'm really looking forward to your take on the O2.




It means I actually do use O2 as the reference sound for other amps to measure up to. In other words, it is 'compared to O2's SQ, C421-8620 is the closest, then...'

Here is my initial take on O2 vs. C421 (where Mozu has a different finding from mine), volume matched.




clieos said:


> ....
> However, this is not to say AD8620 crashes OPA2227 in every way. I love the AD8620, but I can understand why someone would find it V-shaped sounding and prefer the OPA2227 instead. It has more to do with the slight difference in presentation between the two opamps (and I had observed the same in cmoyBB as well) - AD8620 has really great soundstage and portrays the image in a very 3D fashion. In a way, it is almost better in imaging (especially in depth) than the O2 and that's quite an amazing feat on its own. OPA2227 on the other hand puts everything upfront with a sense of rich and warmness between the tones. If we were to take O2 as our reference for what 'totally neutral' / standard should be, then AD8620 would be the equivalence of what 3D TV meant to normal TV (where you get the surreal 3D effect) while OPA2227 would be equivalence of sitting close to a HD TV vs. at normal distance (where you get to see the fine detail in individual element but not quite so over the whole picture).
> 
> As mainly an IEM user where soundstage is generally more limited, the extra layer of depth that AD8620 brings to the table is a real killer feature to me. It just goes really well with all kind of IEM (*the synergy with Etymotic ER4S is unbelievably good for an IEM that is always considered to be flat sounding). But that same extra layer of depth might not be that appreciated for full sized headphone user (where soundstage is already good) or simply for those who rather prefer an upfront presentation. Instead, I would think they will find AD8620 adds a sense of hollowness to the presentation which might not be to their liking. That's probably why AD8620 is interpreted as V-shaping by some, even though the FR curve is perfectly flat for both opamps.
> ....







clieos said:


> Compared to the AD860 version, everything is slightly better on the O2, and I do really mean just slightly. If you are not doing a direct ABing, you might not notice any difference at all except that the AD8620's has more depth while O2 has equal amount of depth and width. The OPA2227's version is more noticeably different because it has an upfront presentation and a richer overall tone. That being said, AD8620's sounds closer to O2 than OPA2227's.


----------



## Mozu

My take on the C421-AD8620 was, to my surprise, almost identical to Headfonias (they did their review about 2 months after I sold my C421).

Off-topic, or maybe on-topic - I'm not sure how, but the UHA-4 is driving HE-400s like a boss (and beautifully) on low gain. I was expecting to get squat out of this thing with the Hifimans.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  
  Thx, that's very interesting and makes some sense to me.  I also find the 8610 'V' shaped and a bit too colored over neutral for my tastes so we are in agreement on hearing the opamp.  I also agree that these opamps do and should measure flat.  Where we differ is the 3D imaging and separation of the 8610 and 209 where I've had better experience in that regard w/ my UHA6S.  To me this likely means we aren't hearing the imaging a separation in the opamps so much as the topology of the circuit.  Explains why the C421 might best the UHA4 and why my UHA6 bests the UHA4 and O2 in that regard.  I actually find the O2's imaging and separation mediocre at best which is being polite tbh.  That's hearing two indentically built but differently sourced O2's AB'd in a 4 way w/ a CMOY and the UHA6S.  
   
  Then again, your UHA4 is still fresh out  of the box and maybe phones and sources are playing around with things relative to us users.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mozu said:


> My take on the C421-AD8620 was, to my surprise, almost identical to Headfonias (they did their review about 2 months after I sold my C421).
> Off-topic, or maybe on-topic - I'm not sure how, but the UHA-4 is driving HE-400s like a boss (and beautifully) on low gain. I was expecting to get squat out of this thing with the Hifimans.


 
   
  That's interesting.  Any more impressions would be good if you'd like to compare to the UHA4.  I think you have the 209s as well?
   
  I just reread Mike's review and his comments about the 2227s seems to be similar to how the 209 differs from the 8610 as well.  Which also seems to mesh w/ ClieOS' remarks about the 209 and 2227.


----------



## ClieOS

More accurate impression will be out once I have chance to volume match everything. By then, I'll probably be writing them for my sub-$200 portable amp shootout. For now, I'll just kick back and enjoy


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





clieos said:


> More accurate impression will be out once I have chance to volume match everything. By then, I'll probably be writing them for my sub-$200 portable amp shootout. For now, I'll just kick back and enjoy


 
   
  Looking forward to your final thoughts. After buying the UHA-4 I'm wondering where to go from here and I'm not really interested in any side grades.


----------



## Mozu

anaxilus said:


> That's interesting.  Any more impressions would be good if you'd like to compare to the UHA4.  I think you have the 209s as well?




Not much to say, really, and, frankly, I don't have much experience reviewing gear, so while my ears are very, very good at telling me what I'm hearing, translating that into English is...spotty at best.

The C421-8620 sounded v-shaped, with a flat, congested soundstage, and mediocre instrument separation. It was...sort of an upgrade from a Caffeine Pro (in technical ways, and step back in musicality, whatever the hell that really means), but I wasn't sad to see it go. I was really after something neutral(ish), with good detail and soundstaging. I'd come into this hobby assuming I was a basshead, but it turned out (not surprisingly, the more I think about it) that I was a total detail freak (at least within my price range).

The UHA-4-209 has been great so far. It's got a little punch, as ClieOS said, and really seems to open everything up (detail, soundstage, etc.).


----------



## Mozu

digitalfreak said:


> Looking forward to your final thoughts. After buying the UHA-4 I'm wondering where to go from here and I'm not really interested in any side grades.




...the UHA-6S II?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mozu said:


> ...the UHA-6S II?


 
   
  Great minds think alike

  I'm pretty happy with my new Freakster Mobile Rig thus far


----------



## turokrocks

Thank you. I wanted to get the C421 but now I know what configuration I should go with.
  Small typo:
   
"by UHA-4 and C21-2227, "


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thank you. I wanted to get the C421 but now I know what configuration I should go with.
> Small typo:
> 
> "by UHA-4 and C21-2227, "


 
   
  UHA4 is quite nice turok. I love it with the Stock OP Amp. Very musical and the mid range is lively. I really want a UHA6MKII


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Why the UHA6MKII.............................anything special about its SQ vs the O2?
  Now you got me lost again! are you happy! UHA4 or C421?.......


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Why the UHA6MKII.............................anything special about its SQ vs the O2?
> Now you got me lost again! are you happy! UHA4 or C421?.......


 
   
  I don't have the C421. I have the UHA4. I want the UHA6MKII because it would be an improvement IMO to the UHA4. That is if the volume pot is like that of the UHA4, you'll have more power and better dynamics overall.
   
  Now going from Anaxilus' comments, he found the UHA6 to be even more transparent than the O2 amp. Not saying this is fact but a rather interesting point. Then again he isn't using the Stock OP amp. I am very happy with the stock OP amp in the UHA4 however (I don't like too much transparency as it would offset the balance with my rig).
   
  Honestly I don't think you would be upset with either the 4 or 6. But maybe you should contact Leckerton and find out if the new model will have a digital pot like the UHA4. Also find out if it has cross-feed. If not then it may be better to get the 4 based on using IEMs. The 6 would be better suited for full size cans otherwise.


----------



## dnullify

Geez,
   
  I'm trying to make that decision too.
   
  UHA--4 vs C421
   
  really can't decide...


----------



## silverkaze

After a few days of listenning to my UHA4 with Aud 5x, I found the sound to be projected a little further in front of me instead of a very in the face sound, the sound is "tamed" for the lack of a better word. Bass also seems to do a little better now. Portable amps are still very limited in what they can do in my noob opinion.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Quote:  





> Portable amps are still very limited in what they can do in my noob opinion.


 
   
  It may be your noob opinion, but I find it more or less objectively true, IMO.


----------



## silverkaze

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> It may be your noob opinion, but I find it more or less objectively true, IMO.


 
   
  Nice to know that I am not the only one out there that feels this way. Well.....since I bought it, I'll still be using it, but lesson learned


----------



## radiohlite

i was pretty unimpressed with this amp since i got it basically to make my audiophile orchestral albums sound as vast and dynamic as i know they can [on ER4s], but didnt really hear much of a difference between the Leckerton and my rockboxed ipod hp out except maybe more treble and clean gain
   
  ...well, i just started listening to my old thrash metal collection which has been sadly neglected in my search for other musics....and i'm astounded at the purity and speed im hearing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 holy cow. metal nirvana
   
  guess i need something fruitier for classical tho


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





radiohlite said:


> i was pretty unimpressed with this amp since i got it basically to make my audiophile orchestral albums sound as vast and dynamic as i know they can [on ER4s], but didnt really hear much of a difference between the Leckerton and my rockboxed ipod hp out except maybe more treble and clean gain
> 
> ...well, i just started listening to my old thrash metal collection which has been sadly neglected in my search for other musics....and i'm astounded at the purity and speed im hearing!!
> 
> ...


 
   
  For Classical and ER4S, I think you should take a look at JDS's C421 with the AD8620. While UHA-4 does sound really good with IEM in general, C421 with ER4S are just match made in heaven.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





radiohlite said:


> i was pretty unimpressed with this amp since i got it basically to make my audiophile orchestral albums sound as vast and dynamic as i know they can [on ER4s], but didnt really hear much of a difference between the Leckerton and my rockboxed ipod hp out except maybe more treble and clean gain
> 
> ...well, i just started listening to my old thrash metal collection which has been sadly neglected in my search for other musics....and i'm astounded at the purity and speed im hearing!!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Also keep in mind your UHA4 may not be burned in yet. How many hours do you have on your unit so far? I wasn't wowed by my UHA4 til after 50+ hours.


----------



## Anaxilus

OPA627 is a good match for the ER4S.  That'll add some weight to your woods and strings.  My UERM and ES5 didn't need the help so I stopped using the 627s.


----------



## radiohlite

i didnt realize burn-in was a significant factor for amps
   
  mine has maybe 30 hrs tops


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





radiohlite said:


> i didnt realize burn-in was a significant factor for amps
> 
> mine has maybe 30 hrs tops


 
   

 It can surprise you. Even my O2 amp sounds significantly better than it did when new. Not sure what exactly burns in but in my experience things have gotten better over time. The UHA4 and O2 amp have given me the biggest "WOW" factors with usage.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





radiohlite said:


> i didnt realize burn-in was a significant factor for amps
> 
> mine has maybe 30 hrs tops


 
   
  My UHA-4 has around 15~25hours now (didn't keep precise track), probably going to double the time before reviewing. So far, can't say I have noticed any difference at all. Same goes for my C421 and O2 where both have received well over 50 hours of usage by now. They sounds just as good as when they first arrive, but no better.


----------



## lee730

Clieos I ran the O2 in for a couple hundred hours in which time I've noticed the sound stage open up quite nicely and more details.


----------



## ClieOS

Well, can't say I have any similar experience so far.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Clieos I ran the O2 in for a couple hundred hours in which time I've noticed the sound stage open up quite nicely and more details.


 
   
  Sounds like I need another 100-200 hours of burn-in on my O2 then.  I'll make sure to post that on his blog, he should be thrilled.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Sounds like I need another 100-200 hours of burn-in on my O2 then.  I'll make sure to post that on his blog, he should be thrilled.


 
   
 I really do feel it has improved with usage. So you've never noticed any change with usage on any of your amps either Anaxilus?


----------



## Armaegis

Had a chance to briefly listen to the UHA-4 the other day with a few different cans and compared to my D10. Performance seemed comparable, with the Leckerton scoring a nod for more low end and the iBasso with better top. The D10 had more authority though, especially driving some orthos where the UHA-4 fell flat.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> So you've never noticed any change with usage on any of your amps either Anaxilus?


 
  I never said that.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Had a chance to briefly listen to the UHA-4 the other day with a few different cans and compared to my D10. Performance seemed comparable, with the Leckerton scoring a nod for more low end and the iBasso with better top. The D10 had more authority though, especially driving some orthos where the UHA-4 fell flat.


 
   
  UHA6 would be a more appropriate competitor it seems even if it's not 'balanced'.


----------



## Armaegis

It would be... but I can only compare with what I have on hand.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> UHA6 would be a more appropriate competitor it seems even if it's not 'balanced'.


 
  Hey Anaxilus pardon me for going off topic but I'm curious, what op amp did you choose for your UHA6? I ran across a post from purrin involving your UHA-6 and the K3003 and it got me curious on your op amp setup.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> It would be... but I can only compare with what I have on hand.


 
  Give me some time I'll see what I can do. Then we'll see what a Leckerton amp can do with an ortho


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Give me some time I'll see what I can do. Then we'll see what a Leckerton amp can do with an ortho


 
   
  Mine does fine with my T50RPs unless I really crank it.  Then I think I can hear some mild clipping occasionally.  I don't normally listen too loud though.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey Anaxilus pardon me for going off topic but I'm curious, what op amp did you choose for your UHA6? I ran across a post from purrin involving your UHA-6 and the K3003 and it got me curious on your op amp setup.


 
  OPA209.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Mine does fine with my T50RPs unless I really crank it.  Then I think I can hear some mild clipping occasionally.  I don't normally listen too loud though.


 
   
  I tried with the T50rp and one of my SFI transplants and the sound just wasn't right. Lacking in bottom end and upper clarity was fuzzy.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I tried with the T50rp and one of my SFI transplants and the sound just wasn't right. Lacking in bottom end and upper clarity was fuzzy.


 
   
  How much juice do those SFIs need compared to T50RPs and do you know which opamp it had?


----------



## PANGES

Shameless plug: I have a Leckerton Audio UHA-6S for sale in the FS section!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> How much juice do those SFIs need compared to T50RPs and do you know which opamp it had?


 
   
  I was one of the 32ohm SFI's, so I don't think it needs *that* much. Volume was adequate, but control just seemed to be lacking.
   
  I think it was just the default opamps.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I was one of the 32ohm SFI's, so I don't think it needs *that* much. Volume was adequate, but control just seemed to be lacking.


 
   
  I thought those were pretty inefficient but I've never messed with one myself.  I must have misremembered or misread something.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I thought those were pretty inefficient but I've never messed with one myself.  I must have misremembered or misread something.


 
  I can vouch for Armaegis, I was there and it Sally he tried out. Plenty of volume for the SFI but no control. Everything else we threw at her sounded pretty good though. Next time me and Armaegis get together the plan is to hook his AKG Sextette up and see if Sally can drive her.
   
  P.S.
  For everyone reading the thread yes I call my UHA-4 Sally.


----------



## madbull

I'd like to see a comparison between this an E17...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> P.S.
> For everyone reading the thread yes I call my UHA-4 Sally.


 
   
  Why am I not surprised ..... 
   
  There is a line here somewhere  about calling your hand Harry, but I'm not going there.


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, may I know what are the op amps available with the uha4 and maybe could kindly let me know the differences in SQ btw them. I'm intend to use it with my Heir Audio 8.A (portable) and wonder which op amp would be a better match. On a side note, it will be nice if it can also replace my Fiio E7 as a USB dac with the Fiio E9 driving the HD650. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi guys, may I know what are the op amps available with the uha4 and maybe could kindly let me know the differences in SQ btw them. I'm intend to use it with my Heir Audio 8.A (portable) and wonder which op amp would be a better match. On a side note, it will be nice if it can also replace my Fiio E7 as a USB dac with the Fiio E9 driving the HD650. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


 

 I use the Stock OP amp and find it to be very nice. It's quite neutral with just a hint of warmth. And adds clarity to the mid range which I love. Maybe consider the O2 amp for your HD650s. I did have the E9 amp and it was powerful but it did have some quirks such as the volume pot which was noisy and irritating.


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I use the Stock OP amp and find it to be very nice. It's quite neutral with just a hint of warmth. And adds clarity to the mid range which I love. Maybe consider the O2 amp for your HD650s. I did have the E9 amp and it was powerful but it did have some quirks such as the volume pot which was noisy and irritating.


 
  Hi lee730, I'm also having this scratching noise when turning the volume knot with the E9. So far I'm  still quite satisfied with it and would like to focus on the a portable amp which also serves as a usb dac to replace my E7. On a side note, I might just get a dedicated DAP for my portable use, but this UHA4 seems like a good option as it may fill up both my home and portable rig with my IP4. Any thoughts? Many thanks.


----------



## lee730

I think the UHA4 is a great option. It's very portable, has quite a bit of power for such a small amp, has cross-feed/low & hi gain settings and has a digital potentiometer for sensitive IEMs (great volume control). You may consider waiting for the UHA6 MKII as that will surely be a better amp. I'm not sure about the volume control though. If Leckerton implemented a digital potentiometer on it it would be much more appealing to the Sensitive IEM/headphone crowd and I"m sure would boost his profit margins (add cross-feed as well ).


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I think the UHA4 is a great option. It's very portable, has quite a bit of power for such a small amp, has cross-feed/low & hi gain settings and has a digital potentiometer for sensitive IEMs (great volume control). You may consider waiting for the UHA6 MKII as that will surely be a better amp. I'm not sure about the volume control though. If Leckerton implemented a digital potentiometer on it it would be much more appealing to the Sensitive IEM/headphone crowd and I"m sure would boost his profit margins (add cross-feed as well ).


 
  Ok lee730, guess I can hold out a little while as I need to send my custom in for a refit. Will wait and see if the UHA6 MK2 would be better value when it's available. Anyway, just curious how does the UHA4 differs from the Fiio E17. Any thoughts? Many thanks.


----------



## lee730

Sorry I don't own an E17 so I wouldn't be able to help you there. Ever since getting the UHA4 I really haven't been too tempted to upgrade. The Fiio Amps I had are long gone and I've always found them to be a bit on the dry and cold side of things.


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Sorry I don't own an E17 so I wouldn't be able to help you there. Ever since getting the UHA4 I really haven't been too tempted to upgrade. The Fiio Amps I had are long gone and I've always found them to be a bit on the dry and cold side of things.


 
  Hi lee730, thanks for the input and also felt that the E7 to be a little cold by itself but feels that E9 quite neutral and doesn't sound cold IMO.
  Anyway, it will another month before I get my custom back from refitting and still have time to look around for options. If there's any more inputs, it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrainFood

> The only way to stream digital audio to a Leckerton USB amp is to connect it to a USB host, which generally means a computer.


 
   
   
  Just came across this thread and product.  Assuming the only way to make use of the UHA-4's dac section is via the USB input, how do you use USB on the go? 
   
  Would 'a computer' also include tablets, some smartphones or players with USB output- or do you need to carry your laptop around with you?
   
  Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

brainfood said:


> Just came across this thread and product.  Assuming the only way to make use of the UHA-4's dac section is via the USB input, how do you use USB on the go?
> 
> Would 'a computer' also include tablets, some smartphones or players with USB output- or do you need to carry your laptop around with you?
> 
> Thanks :happy_face1:




Windows, MacOS or Linus based tablets + laptops should be fine. iPad will need the camera connection kit and a powered USB hub, which isn't very portable anymore. Android based device (tablets and smartphone), as long as the OS has the USB Audio class driver biult-in and support USB host will do the trick as well. But unfortunately USB Audio Class is not a standard driver in Android yet so only a small number of custom Android ROM and device will work.

In short, the future is looking good but we are not there yet.


----------



## BrainFood

I'm planning on buying a windows tablet soon!  Cheers,


----------



## BrainFood

Not much activity on this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyone compared the UHA-4 to C421, soundwise?
   
   
   
  NB. the cans I need an amp for are Beyer DT250 (250 ohm) and Ultrasone Sig Pro.


----------



## ClieOS

brainfood said:


> Not much activity on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I posted some impression about them on page 59.


----------



## BrainFood

Great. So the 421 has the edge overall with the UHA a little stronger in the bass region (without bass boost activated?)..
   
  Do you still feel the same way a month or two down the line?
   
  I'm finding it pretty difficult trying to decide between the two (or others) for the cans I mentioned in my previous post.
   
  Living in a different continent (making shipping and duty expensive) and only having 'impressions' to go on, is not an ideal situation imo.
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> This is just a initial impression, as I haven't had the time to volume match and measure them all. But as far as hearing goes, I have to say UHA-4 and C421 are very close in performance. Note, I choose OPA209 in my UHA-4 instead of the default AD8610 as I want to try a new opamp. I already have several AD8620/8610 amp in my collection and OPA209 seems to be very popular and well recommended.
> For now, my comparison is limited to UHA-4 vs C421 (both AD8620 and OPA2227 version) and T5. As far as presentation goes, I'll say UHA-4-209 is closer to C421-2227 than it is to C421-AD8620. It shares more of an upfront sound than it is on imaging. However, UHA-4-209 has the smoothness closer to C421-8620. Overall, it seems to be a mix of C421-2227 and C421-8620, but closer to C421-2227. The most noticeable parts for me are two: 1) UHA-4-209 has great bass impact, on par with (if not slightly better than) C421-2227 and definitely more than C421-8620. This could be just because the former two are more upfront. 2) The resolving power and imaging (and thus soundstage wise) of both C421 are ahead of UHA-4-209. Not by much, but it is noticeable. As far as T5 goes, I have to say it is trailing behind the above three closely. The deciding factor for me to say T5 is just behind the three is that it doesn't have overall transparency / openness in soundstage as the other three. For T5, everything is placed closer in. However, one thing I like about T5 that is better than the three is that it has the smoothest presentation of all. I can pair it with any IEM and it will make the IEM sound good. On the other three, they tend to want to push it over-the-top and reveal all the flaws. This kind of smoothness seems to be more common among balanced amp (T5 has BTL-ground, similar to active balanced ground). Regardless, I think T5 is still technically not as strong as UHA-4 or C421, though very close.
> Taking O2 as the reference, I'll say, for now, C421-8620 is ahead, follow very closely by UHA-4 and C21-2227, then T5. Of course this might (or might not) change after I have more time with them.


 
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> More accurate impression will be out once I have chance to volume match everything. By then, I'll probably be writing them for my sub-$200 portable amp shootout. For now, I'll just kick back and enjoy


----------



## ClieOS

Yeah, so far my impression on them are still the same.


----------



## Syracuse

I just ordered my version of UHA4 with OPA-209 for the European region with a hefty $42 for shipment. Holy cow. I just realized that if you don't like the amp you can test it for 'free' for about 80 bucks. It is a high price to pay just to test something but I'm hoping it turns out well. Let's see if the DBA02 MKII's are going to be a good match.


----------



## Syracuse

I've used it now for 4 hours, and I must say I'm impressed. I've listened to skrillex, armin van buuren mixes, vanessa mae, black hawk down ost, faithless, melody gardot all in FLAC. I wasn't expecting the DBA's to give much more detail, but there it is. Also the harshness that I've experienced before is much better. Sometimes it can be a bit to neutral for some types of songs, and doesn't give the added emotion necessary to appreciate. But with the UHA-4 I've noticed more fullness, richness to the sound although it is neutral. The soundstage is not wide, but it is deep. Instrumental placement and accuracy is excellent in my opinion. Vocals are more detailed and less agressive now, but with no loss in reach.
  The bass is more prominent but not annoyingly so, just with added detail and depth. I thought I shouldn't expect anything like this after a 50 hour burn-in since I've read this.
  Makes me wonder how it's going to sound then...


----------



## MRiNiCK

should I get this or keep my ibasso D-Zero


----------



## lee730

That's gonna be entirely up to you. But Leckerton does have a 30 day return policy. So you really have nothing to lose but shipping costs.


----------



## ClieOS

If you are thinking more of an upgrading, then I'll say UHA-4 is indeed better sounding than D-zero.


----------



## MRiNiCK

clieos said:


> If you are thinking more of an upgrading, then I'll say UHA-4 is indeed better sounding than D-zero.




how about the Fostex HP-P1?


----------



## ClieOS

mrinick said:


> how about the Fostex HP-P1?




Never hear the Fostex before.


----------



## jgray91

Ordered mone yesterday with the 209 opamp based on some recommendations here and Nick. Hopefully it will arrive before the hugest public holiday in Malaysia.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





clieos said:


> If you are thinking more of an upgrading, then I'll say UHA-4 is indeed better sounding than D-zero.


 
  ditto


----------



## mab61

What is a good quality 3.5mm to 1/4 adapter would be recommended to pair with this amp?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mab61 said:


> What is a good quality 3.5mm to 1/4 adapter would be recommended to pair with this amp?


 
   
  Simply the most versatile, well designed and least harmful I know of at the best price.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Mini-Adaptor-Cable-Inch/dp/B001DK1ZVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344719345&sr=8-1&keywords=grado+adapter


----------



## grokit

http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Mini-Adaptor-Cable-Inch/dp/B001DK1ZVO


----------



## Anaxilus

Mine's better than yours!  >.<


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Simply the most versatile, well designed and least harmful I know of at the best price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Mini-Adaptor-Cable-Inch/dp/B001DK1ZVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344719345&sr=8-1&keywords=grado+adapter


 
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Mini-Adaptor-Cable-Inch/dp/B001DK1ZVO


 
   
  Every Headfi'er should have one of these.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Mine's better than yours!  >.<


 
   
  Whoops, didn't see your reply


----------



## lee730

I still got mine although I no longer have full size headphones .


----------



## mab61

Mine's better than yours!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thank you all !


----------



## olear

I am pleased with the C421 driving HD600. Thanks ClieOS for your helpful review.


----------



## inego

I've swapped my iBasso D2+ with a friend for the last few days and, although the UHA-4 is growing on me, I'm still preferring the iBasso sound signature. I'm hearing a rolled off bottom end, recessed middle (whoa, where did those vocals go) and top end harshness when I use volume to compensate for the bottom end. And I'm really not a basshead, but do enjoy all the overtones on a bass guitar.
   
  Maybe it's just my old ears but, having been considering the UHA-6 as a new toy, the UHA-4 isn't winning me over.....


----------



## grokit

But the UHA-4 is a fully hyped FOTM, it can't sound bad!


----------



## lee730

I think its quite past its FOTM faze and IMO its not hyped at all. The arrow is hyped.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





inego said:


> I've swapped my iBasso D2+ with a friend for the last few days and, although the UHA-4 is growing on me, I'm still preferring the iBasso sound signature. I'm hearing a rolled off bottom end, recessed middle (whoa, where did those vocals go) and top end harshness when I use volume to compensate for the bottom end. And I'm really not a basshead, but do enjoy all the overtones on a bass guitar.
> 
> Maybe it's just my old ears but, having been considering the UHA-6 as a new toy, the UHA-4 isn't winning me over.....


 
   
  With what source and phones?  What opamp?  I'm not familiar w/ that Leckerton signature at all.  Do you consider the iBasso neutral?


----------



## inego

ipod classic->LOD->amp->Westone UM3X No real idea what opamp ther UHA-4 is running - I introduced the friend to head-fi, but we haven't spoken in detail about that element.
   
  I had thought the ibasso fairly neutral, but maybe it does reinforce the bass. The Leckerton is quieter (my ibasso has an ever so slight background hiss), but I perceived the sound signature I described above, as well as perhaps a narrower soundstage.
   
  Do other people who've listened to multiple amps find the UHA-4 "laid back" in its sound signature?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





inego said:


> ipod classic->LOD->amp->Westone UM3X No real idea what opamp ther UHA-4 is running - I introduced the friend to head-fi, but we haven't spoken in detail about that element.
> 
> I had thought the ibasso fairly neutral, but maybe it does reinforce the bass. The Leckerton is quieter (my ibasso has an ever so slight background hiss), but I perceived the sound signature I described above, as well as perhaps a narrower soundstage.
> 
> Do other people who've listened to multiple amps find the UHA-4 "laid back" in its sound signature?


 

 I find its mid range to be the forefront of the presentation. It has added clarity focus on the vocals. The bass has a very slight emphasis (warmth). The sound stage is decently wide but has more depth. If  by laid back you are referring to smooth? Then I'd say it is quite a smooth amp. It's not rough around the edges which I find to be a plus.


----------



## radiohlite

like butter


----------



## inego

Psycho-aural perception is an interesting thing isn't it? I was listening further last night and this morning, and I'm less unimpressed, although the upper overtones still seem to be missing from bass guitars. I had a bit of a play with the x-feed which, although I found it distracting, suggested that the issue with the "recessed" vocals seems to be that they are generally in the centre of the soundstage and get slightly lost. The x-feed brings them forward (a little like when stereo is processed into surround with a front centre channel), but I didn't like the overall effect.
   
  But I've been getting used to it, and almost convincing myself that it is a step up from the iBasso, quieter but more subtle in any colouration. I'll listen more, but it's those bass guitars that are leaving me unconvinced at present..


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





inego said:


> Psycho-aural perception is an interesting thing isn't it? I was listening further last night and this morning, and I'm less unimpressed, although the upper overtones still seem to be missing from bass guitars. I had a bit of a play with the x-feed which, although I found it distracting, suggested that the issue with the "recessed" vocals seems to be that they are generally in the centre of the soundstage and get slightly lost. The x-feed brings them forward (a little like when stereo is processed into surround with a front centre channel), but I didn't like the overall effect.
> 
> But I've been getting used to it, and almost convincing myself that it is a step up from the iBasso, quieter but more subtle in any colouration. I'll listen more, but it's those bass guitars that are leaving me unconvinced at present..


 

 How long have you let the unit run in? I found my unit to open up considerably after 50+ hours of usage. Try leaving it plugged in and pumping up the volume and leave it powered on.


----------



## inego

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> How long have you let the unit run in? I found my unit to open up considerably after 50+ hours of usage. Try leaving it plugged in and pumping up the volume and leave it powered on.


 
  No real idea how long it's been used for, although the owner himself is hoping running in would change it. Haven't had a chance to get his impressions of my iBasso.....


----------



## vatch

Gotta burn in the thing before judgement.  I pro'lly have 10,000 hours on mine.


----------



## ClieOS

vatch said:


> Gotta burn in the thing before judgement.  I pro'lly have 10,000 hours on mine.




Magic is probably not going to happen whether it is 100 or 10k hours.


----------



## olear

How does the UHA-4 compare with the UHA-6S.MKII?   What advantages does the more expensive 6S.MKII have?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





olear said:


> How does the UHA-4 compare with the UHA-6S.MKII?   What advantages does the more expensive 6S.MKII have?


 
   
  Next level transparency.  Not in the same league.  Myself, Lee, Shotgunshane and others have owned both.  The 4 has a digital pot w/ no channel imbalance, crossfeed and a smaller size but not that much smaller after the mk2.  That's about it.


----------



## mrarroyo

I love the volume pot in the UHA-4, not only is the operation flawless but the built in mute feature (push in) is awesome.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I love the volume pot in the UHA-4, not only is the operation flawless but the built in mute feature (push in) is awesome.


 

 If they could implement the digital pot, cross-feed and that mute feature on the UHA6MKII it would completely destroy in the portable market.


----------



## ClieOS

lee730 said:


> If they could implement the digital pot, cross-feed and that mute feature on the UHA6MKII it would completely destroy in the portable market.




It probably is an deliberated choice not to use digital pot. Nick is more than capable when it comes to circuit design but to implement digital volume means an extra layer of signal processing, which in a way will lower the over transparency. It might not be much in real life, but given the customer are mainly audiophile, the attention to detail can pay off. I rather like how volume control is implemented on StepDance / QuickStep - the analog pot is digitally measured, then the position of the pot is digitally translated back onto analog switches for the actual volume control. It is kind of a digitalized analog volume control where you get the transparency and the fine control. But that in a way is much more complicated design that might not be feasible on such a smaller amp when there is already a DAC stuffed inside.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It probably is an deliberated choice not to use digital pot. Nick is more than capable when it comes to circuit design but to implement digital volume means an extra layer of signal processing, which in a way will lower the over transparency. It might not be much in real life, but given the customer are mainly audiophile, the attention to detail can pay off. I rather like how volume control is implemented on StepDance / QuickStep - the analog pot is digitally measured, then the position of the pot is digitally translated back onto analog switches for the actual volume control. It is kind of a digitalized analog volume control where you get the transparency and the fine control. But that in a way is much more complicated design that might not be feasible on such a smaller amp when there is already a DAC stuffed inside.


 

 Well he did mention possibly adding those features in a future update if enough people want it . I didn't know it would lower transparency tough...


----------



## Anaxilus

Pots can have a severe effect on transparency.  Apparently CEntrance says the difference between the LX and regular DACPort is just the addition of a pot.  If you AB the two next to each other the difference is clearly evident even if you adjust the DACPorts pot to it's 'magic' sweet spot.  I'm even contemplating removing the pot in my Super7 and using my PWD but the acceptable range will be limited from 60-100%


----------



## ClieOS

Any component in the signal path will degrade sound, pot can certainly be so. However, an amp without any volume control doesn't seem to be very useful, doesn't it? That's why stepped attenuator is so highly regarded in the HiFi world but they just cost too much and won't fit in any portable amp (well, I have seen people tried it, but you need a big amp to begin with).

It is the necessary evil, and a designer will choose whatever is the lesser among his option.


----------



## zenpunk

I always wonder if a fully open attenuator such as Alps is the same as no pot or is there such thing as a "magic sweet spot"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have heard people suggesting 2-3pm as the optimal position but it could be another one of those audiophile nonsense that get repeated.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It probably is an deliberated choice not to use digital pot. Nick is more than capable when it comes to circuit design but to implement digital volume means an extra layer of signal processing, which in a way will lower the over transparency. It might not be much in real life, but given the customer are mainly audiophile, the attention to detail can pay off. I rather like how volume control is implemented on StepDance / QuickStep - the analog pot is digitally measured, then the position of the pot is digitally translated back onto analog switches for the actual volume control. It is kind of a digitalized analog volume control where you get the transparency and the fine control. But that in a way is much more complicated design that might not be feasible on such a smaller amp when there is already a DAC stuffed inside.


 
   
  Meier's got the PCStep coming out in a few months...


----------



## ClieOS

armaegis said:


> Meier's got the PCStep coming out in a few months...




Yeah, I know. I kind of posted it first in the forum . But PCStep has a much more limited DAC section when compared to the UHA-6 MKII though. It will be a direct competitor for UHA-4 - digital volume control, PCM270x based USB DAC solution and dual OPA209 amp section.


----------



## Armaegis

Though the PCstep is probably going to be nearly twice the price. Hmm...


----------



## ClieOS

armaegis said:


> Though the PCstep is probably going to be nearly twice the price. Hmm...




Quickstep is almost twice the price, I would think PCStep, given it is a step down model, should be more comfortably around $200~$300. Still, it is likely going to be more expensive than UHA-4.


----------



## Armaegis

How much was the 3move when it came out? I think that was the last portable dac/amp Meier put out.


----------



## ClieOS

armaegis said:


> How much was the 3move when it came out? I think that was the last portable dac/amp Meier put out.




Around $260~270, I believe.


----------



## madbull

I bought a UHA-4 from a fellow head-fier. As I already have the E17, I'll try to post some impressions of both. Will be using it to drive Westone 4, ER4S and Velodyne Pulse... I hope UHA-4 makes me get back to IEMs...


----------



## jgray91

Got my UHA-4 in the house. It works fine out of my phone through USB OTG. Go Nokia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  EDIT: one day later. Fanboyism out of the way, I'm definitely hearing a refinement of bass in everything I own, especially the 2 orthos I own. And probably some larger soundstage, but not too sure about that.


----------



## madbull

Finally listening to my new UHA-4. Wooooow, this is so good. I'm listening to Communiqué, by Dire Straits, and it never sounded so warm and full. Having a hard time levaing home to work now. The bass on W4 doesn't seem so recessed as has always been to me. I'll be honest: I'm liking this little combo more than Icon HDP + PS500 for example, as I was testing this ealier.


----------



## lee730

Glad you are liking it .


----------



## Origin89

You guys think the UHA4 (OPA209AID) would pair well with my Senn HD25-1 ii? I'm not looking for any added coloration. Increased soundstage and transparency would be great. If it could pull out some more detail that'd be desirable.
   
  P.S. - I'd be running it through my Macbook and iPhone 4.


----------



## adityan27

I've been using the UHA-4 as a portable amp for a little while now with my IEM's. Enjoyed it! Now, I am getting the AKG Q701 very soon and wanted to know how would it perform as a dedicated DAC.
  I'll be using the Little Dot I+ as the amp.
  My setup will be; MacBook Pro --> UHA-4 (as DAC) --> Little Dot I+ --> AKG Q710
   
  Or would I be better off getting a separate dedicated DAC. Don't want to spend much currently so if the UHA-4's doing a great job as a DAC then I'll be completely set.


----------



## AstralStorm

About digital potentiometers: if you want to go expensive ($3.5/piece), you can get 2 channel 25kOhm 1024-step AD5235 with bandwidth of 125 kHz, THD of 0.009%, noise of 20 nV/sqrt(Hz) and crosstalk of -110 dB. That's just one example pot, there are others just as good.
  These numbers mean that it's better than many opamps. This is worse than O2 performance, but still extremely good if this is the part that limits the amplifier.
   
  The tricky part is that you'll need a microcontroller to run the I2C from buttons. Might as well toss in a DAC.


----------



## adityan27

Doesn't anyone use the UHA-4 as a USB DAC?


----------



## lee730

When I had it I did use it as such for a while before aquring my DACport LX. Then I used the UHA4 as the amp and the DACport LXl as the DAC.


----------



## zeitfliesst

How is this amp for use with sensitive IEM's like the ES5? I'm selling the c421 because there was channel imbalance at low but reasonable volumes. I'm guessing the digital volume control on the UHA-4 will allow me greater flexibility in this regard?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> How is this amp for use with sensitive IEM's like the ES5? I'm selling the c421 because there was channel imbalance at low but reasonable volumes. I'm guessing the digital volume control on the UHA-4 will allow me greater flexibility in this regard?


 

 Yes that is the main reason to get such an amp is due to the digital volume pot. I never had any issues at all with low volume listening and channel imbalance.


----------



## Origin89

Anyone know if the UHA-4 can power the Beyerdynamic DT770 250ohms well? I'd like to buy a pair of these phones, but if I have to buy another amp then I'll toss that idea out the window...


----------



## brrgrr

Quote: 





origin89 said:


> You guys think the UHA4 (OPA209AID) would pair well with my Senn HD25-1 ii? I'm not looking for any added coloration. Increased soundstage and transparency would be great. If it could pull out some more detail that'd be desirable.
> 
> P.S. - I'd be running it through my Macbook and iPhone 4.


 
   
  I currently enjoy that very set up.


----------



## radiohlite

i use it as DAC
   
  sounds tons better than my crappy laptop soundcard


----------



## Origin89

Quote: 





brrgrr said:


> I currently enjoy that very set up.


 
   
  Sweet. Any specific improvements you want to comment on? Mine will be coming in a few days. I'm really diggin' the crossfeed option on it. I'm thinking that should open the HD25 up nicely.


----------



## zeitfliesst

I just looked at the manual for the UHA-4, but what does it mean by having a low gain setting at -6db? Shouldn't this be a positive number?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mrinick said:


> how about the Fostex HP-P1?


 
   
  Is that a fair comparison ?? Lets stick to slimline USB DAC/amps. shall we ?


----------



## ClieOS

zeitfliesst said:


> I just looked at the manual for the UHA-4, but what does it mean by having a low gain setting at -6db? Shouldn't this be a positive number?




Those number are right. They are indeed -6dB and +10dB on low/high gain. Having negative gain is good when you have line-out source + high sensitive IEM, since you are not looking for increase in voltage but rather improvement in control. Also gives you a bit more control over the volume pot.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Quote:


clieos said:


> Those number are right. They are indeed -6dB and +10dB on low/high gain. Having negative gain is good when you have line-out source + high sensitive IEM, since you are not looking for increase in voltage but rather improvement in control. Also gives you a bit more control over the volume pot.


 
   
  That's great to hear. By the way, what do you think of the 2db volume increments? 2db for each step sounds like a lot, just don't know how it actually is when using super sensitive IEM's.


----------



## AstralStorm

Thanks for the heads up, I didn't notice this issue - so no UHA-4 on my purchase list.
  This is a bit low, since e.g. I tend to use 1/3 of gain 2.4x range (thus about gain 0.66) with my IEMs due to the extra equalization in the chain and that attenuates some notable dB. Without that, the required gain would be half as much and definitely within range of UHA-4.
  Gain 1 would actually be much more adaptable in my opinion and probably easier to implement - it's a weird design decision.
   
  2 dB is a small noticeable level change. In my case, 0.5 dB is the threshold of detection and many aren't as sensitive - but supposedly even 0.1 dB mismatch can throw direct quality comparisons for a loop.
   
  Edit: This means you should have about 20-30 usable volume steps, which should be plenty.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> That's great to hear. By the way, what do you think of the 2db volume increments? 2db for each step sounds like a lot, just don't know how it actually is when using super sensitive IEM's.


 

 Generally its gives you a lot of headroom. It would be nice to have even more increments but generally it really wasn't an issue with this amp.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Is that a fair comparison ?? Lets stick to slimline USB DAC/amps. shall we ?


 

 I think the HP-1 doesn't play nicely with Sensitive IEMs to begin with....


----------



## ClieOS

zeitfliesst said:


> That's great to hear. By the way, what do you think of the 2db volume increments? 2db for each step sounds like a lot, just don't know how it actually is when using super sensitive IEM's.




2dB step is fine for me. Remember, although 3dB is double in SPL, it will take about 10dB for human to perceive a double in volume. So 2dB still give you a lot of room to play with.



lee730 said:


> I think the HP-1 doesn't play nicely with Sensitive IEMs to begin with....




No one seems to actually measure it, but from the few RMAA graph I have seen, HP-P1 looks to have noticeable impedance interaction with low impedance load, indicating relatively high output impedance (also, it has TPA6120 on the output stage, which has a 10ohm recommended minimum output impedance). Definitely not a safe choice for IEM or even low impedance full size.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





clieos said:


> 2dB step is fine for me. Remember, although 3dB is double in SPL, it will take about 10dB for human to perceive a double in volume. So 2dB still give you a lot of room to play with.
> No one seems to actually measure it, but from the few RMAA graph I have seen, HP-P1 looks to have noticeable impedance interaction with low impedance load, indicating relatively high output impedance (also, it has TPA6120 on the output stage, which has a 10ohm recommended minimum output impedance). Definitely not a safe choice for IEM or even low impedance full size.


 

 Yep anything over 1 ohm is a no go for me. Took me a while to realize that but then again it also described why I was never satisfied with my Fiio E9 with my IEM or even my Denons.... Strangely enough though its not 100% the case all the time. As my Tralucent T1 pairs really well with my IEMs (especially the 1Plus2 and the MDR-7550s). Just you have to have good headroom on the DAC or its also a no go. Its quite powerful for such a little bugger.


----------



## ClieOS

Tralucent T1 has less than 1 ohm of output impedance, AFAIK.


----------



## adityan27

radiohlite said:


> i use it as DAC
> 
> sounds tons better than my crappy laptop soundcard



So happy and relieved to hear that.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Tralucent T1 has less than 1 ohm of output impedance, AFAIK.


 

 I was told by management it has 8 ohms. At least that is what I thought.


----------



## brrgrr

Quote: 





origin89 said:


> Sweet. Any specific improvements you want to comment on? Mine will be coming in a few days. I'm really diggin' the crossfeed option on it. I'm thinking that should open the HD25 up nicely.


 
  Bass reproduction for sure. The amp with cross feed improves the spatial presentation of the sound a bit which slightly takes the treble out of your face, all in my own opinion of course.


----------



## Origin89

Quote: 





brrgrr said:


> Bass reproduction for sure. The amp with cross feed improves the spatial presentation of the sound a bit which slightly takes the treble out of your face, all in my own opinion of course.


 
   
  Sounds good to me. Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

lee730 said:


> I was told by management it has 8 ohms. At least that is what I thought.




Nope, I am pretty sure it is about 0.2ohm since I already measured and calculated it a couple of times.


----------



## Scudbot

I haven't snooped around here in almost a year.  The reason for that is: I have a Leckerton UHA 4 and a pretty good headphone thing happening.  The amp is so worth the money.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Nope, I am pretty sure it is about 0.2ohm since I already measured and calculated it a couple of times.


 

 I'll try talk with them again. Unless maybe my unit is set to 8 ohms. If it is I'm gonna ask it be set like yours.


----------



## Origin89

Ok, I got mine in and the amp/dac is clear and crisp, but I can hear no difference whatsoever with crossfeed on or off. I'm listening to my iTunes m4a songs. Why is the crossfeed not working?


----------



## lee730

The changes should be noticeable. Maybe try run the amp in and spend more time with it. You should notice vocals are shifted more towards the center and bass slightly increases. The easiest "slap-you-in-the-face" way to know is try an old song where the channels are severely shifted to the left and right and that will be a dead give way. Try listen to Martha & the Vandellas "Love is Like a Heat Wave." If you can't hear it at that point then I'm not sure what to tell you....


----------



## Origin89

Thanks. I noticed a slight change, but it's still something I couldn't decipher in a blind test. I'm really diggin' the amp/dac sound, so I'm definitely going to give it some run time. Should I keep my computer volume at a static setting or is it ok to adjust both my laptop volume and my amp volume? I don't know if it effects the amp if I turn my laptop volume all the way up and just adjust the volume with the lecky.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





origin89 said:


> Thanks. I noticed a slight change, but it's still something I couldn't decipher in a blind test. I'm really diggin' the amp/dac sound, so I'm definitely going to give it some run time. Should I keep my computer volume at a static setting or is it ok to adjust both my laptop volume and my amp volume? I don't know if it effects the amp if I turn my laptop volume all the way up and just adjust the volume with the lecky.


 

 You should be able to leave it at max and adjust from the UHA4 volume pot since it gives you a lot of headroom. If you press the volume pot in it will mute the device for you and just press it in again to unmute. It will click when you do this.


----------



## Origin89

Sounds good. Thanks again.


----------



## zeitfliesst

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on these, but I am undecided about whether I should get the ad8610 or the opa209. I'm leaning towards the opa since I thought the ad8620 on the c421 was just OK, maybe I'm looking for a bit more body (or "fun") in the sound rather than high transparency and resolution. So how similar is the 8610 to the 8620?
   
  ***Nevermind, I just found the answer. ClieOS mentions that "AD8610 is the mono channel version AD8620, so they should sound identical..."
   
  I guess it's the opa209 then!


----------



## Origin89

I'm really enjoying mine with the OPA209. Tight execution, spacious soundstage, and detailed reproduction. It's not an overly analytical style amp, so it definitely has some body. I can finally notice the crossfeed now that I gave it some run time, which I was having trouble noticing before. Great amp/dac. I'll be keeping it.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on these, but I am undecided about whether I should get the ad8610 or the opa209. I'm leaning towards the opa since I thought the ad8620 on the c421 was just OK, maybe I'm looking for a bit more body (or "fun") in the sound rather than high transparency and resolution. So how similar is the 8610 to the 8620?
> 
> ***Nevermind, I just found the answer. ClieOS mentions that "AD8610 is the mono channel version AD8620, so they should sound identical..."
> 
> I guess it's the opa209 then!


 

 OP209 will be more about transparency to be honest. Also remember these are two different amps with different designs (including the boards) so they won't sound exactly the same. 8610 has a nice emphasis (clarity) to it's mid-range and a slight hint of warmth. It's more fun sounding than 209 IMO. 209 is a transparency-freak.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Quote:


lee730 said:


> OP209 will be more about transparency to be honest. Also remember these are two different amps with different designs (including the boards) so they won't sound exactly the same. 8610 has a nice emphasis (clarity) to it's mid-range and a slight hint of warmth. It's more fun sounding than 209 IMO. 209 is a transparency-freak.


 
   
  Hmm...that's an interesting comment. I don't know much about the opa209 to be honest, but looking at ClieOS's comparison, he does say that the opa209 is closer to opa2227 than it is to ad8620, is more upfront, and has better bass impact than the ad8620, and the resolving power (he must mean resolution here) is less than either c421's. That to me says that the opa209 is more focused on a "fun" (very subjective term I know) sound than a transparent/detailed sound. And I can't imagine that a different amp design would completely change the sound signature. I'd love to hear someone else's take on this.


----------



## Origin89

Damned varying opinions, hah. Clie told me he found the AD8610 to be more transparent. I still find the OPA209 to be very transparent and detailed, but definitely not dry. A little more description is on this page. 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620775/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-11-8-amps-compared/120#post_8765035


----------



## ClieOS

To me, OPA2227 is pretty 2D in presentation. It has a good width, but hardly any depth (thus no layer). AD8620 doesn't go as wide from side to side, but depth is rendered properly and you can better judge the distance between one instrument to another. OPA209 is somewhat in between the two. As said, I find it closer to OPA2227 in presentation, which is more forward, but it has better depth and overall better resolution. Transparency to me means it must render both width and depth equally well, which is why I say AD8620 is more transparent to my ears as a whole. OPA209 is still very transparent though, definitely a step up over OPA2227.

These are impression done on cmoyBB with opamp rolled, so they might not be 100% identical on another amp with difference topology.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Hmm...just as I was about to purchase the UHA-4, it went out of stock, so I sent them an email several days ago inquiring about when it will become available, but I haven't heard anything from them since. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> Hmm...just as I was about to purchase the UHA-4, it went out of stock, so I sent them an email several days ago inquiring about when it will become available, but I haven't heard anything from them since. Anyone know what's going on?


 

 Check your spam mail. He may have very well responded to you and it may be in your spam.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Check your spam mail. He may have very well responded to you and it may be in your spam.


 
   
  Nope, no such luck.


----------



## lee730

lol then possibly it's in his spam mail. It's actually happened on both ends before . Did you contact him via his website or did you send him an email? Otherwise he may very well be busy but it's unlike Nick to not respond in a timely manner.


----------



## max111

i have sent nick an email yesterday and received a reply from him within a day. anyway, according to nick, stocks for uh4 should be available within the next few weeks. you may want to check his website for availablity a couple of weeks from now


----------



## zeitfliesst

Yeah I did use the form on the website. Anyways, good to hear that it's coming back soon. I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## Origin89

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> Hmm...just as I was about to purchase the UHA-4, it went out of stock, so I sent them an email several days ago inquiring about when it will become available, but I haven't heard anything from them since. Anyone know what's going on?


 
   
   
  I wouldn't expect a response. I sent him two emails in the span of a freakin' month and no response. It's ticking me off actually, I spent $200 on his product and he can't respond to a simple email. Great amp/dac, but the costumer service sucks.


----------



## Syracuse

For everybody interested in using the dac mobile of the Leckerton UHA-4. I just got a galaxy s3 on ICS and I plugged in my micro usb with OTG and it worked straight away.
  I was very impressed by this since USB-audio is officially supported on Jelly Bean. But the Sammy gave zero trouble under ICS. I think we can put the Leckerton UHA-4 on the list of dacs that support usb-audio from an android-device.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Quote:


origin89 said:


> I wouldn't expect a response. I sent him two emails in the span of a freakin' month and no response. It's ticking me off actually, I spent $200 on his product and he can't respond to a simple email. Great amp/dac, but the costumer service sucks.


 
   
  OK, now that does sound like a problem now. I thought I must have entered the wrong email address or something, but I guess that's not the case then. Doesn't exactly give you confidence in the company...


----------



## burrrcub

I've sent three emails and gotten three responses back within 36 hours or so.  All came back in my spam box.  maybe check there.


----------



## zeitfliesst

I did check the spam. Nothing. Maybe it's a problem between his email account and mine (hotmail), although I'm not sure why that would be...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> I did check the spam. Nothing. Maybe it's a problem between his email account and mine (hotmail), although I'm not sure why that would be...


 

 Hmm not sure Maybe you can try a different email then? I use google or aol.


----------



## Origin89

I use gmail and didn't get any responses. I'm not worried about it anymore. The amp is running great, I just had a few questions I wanted to ask him and I got ducked out on. Disappointing.


----------



## racoiaw

Its currently out of stock. Anybody looking to sell their's off? PM me and we can discuss about it


----------



## RingingEars

I'm looking at getting a new amp soon. I'm looking at the UHA-4 and the C421.
  Anyone have a comparison between the two?


----------



## RingingEars

Nevermind. I found my answer...
  Decisions, decisions....
   
  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Leckerton Audio UHA-4 with OPA209*
  Build Quality: ●●●●● (Excellent)
  Power: ●●●●● (Plenty)
  Power Drop: 1.6%
  Output Impedance:  ●●●●● (0.1 Ω)
  Portability: ●●●●○ (Slim but wide)
  Speed: ●●●●● (Excellent)
  Transparency: ●●●●◎ (Good)
  Soundstage: ●●●●◎ (Good)
  Coloration / Neutrality: ●●●●● (Really neutral, somewhere between the two C421)
  EMI: ●●●●○ (Low)
  Hissing: ●●●●● (dead silence)
  Remark: UHA-4 with OPA209 is the most expensive amp of the batch (and in fact cost over $200 when shipping is included) but also has the best balance between subjective sound, objective measurement as well as real world practicality. Sonic wise, it is a close blend between C421-AD8620 and C421-OPA2227, with some of the detail and resolution of the former and the richness of the later while still remains mostly neutral and transparent. I still prefer C421-AD8620 over UHA-4 but it is a really close call. The only part of UHA-4 that doesn’t sound quite as perfect is its overall resolution and rendering of space. It is really good, but not great. Measurement wise, UHA-4 is almost as good as O2 in every area. Size and weight wise, UHA-4 is slim and easy to carry around. The USB DAC itself is really good as well. Not ObjectDAC level but definitely gives E17 a good run for its money even though it is just a good old 16/44.1 USB DAC. Oh, there is also a crossfeed if you need it. In many ways, UHA-4 reminds me of my trusty Meier Audio 3MOVE, but in a much smaller package. If you must spend $200 for an amp/DAC with the best combination of sound quality and functionality, this will be the one to get.
   
   
   
*[Ranking]*
   
   
  2. JDS Labs C421-AD8620 / Leckerton Audio UHA-4(OPA209)


----------



## Shini44

guys should i take OPA209 or AD8610 for my UHA-6.MKII?  which one is the best fore Treble and mids? don't count the Bass since Japanese music don't have much of it


 btw OPA627 is bad for Treble so wont take it at all


----------



## lee730

209 is the most transparent so IMO it fleshes out the treble even more so and for me makes it fatiguing to listen to for long periods of time. 8610 has clarity emphasis on its mid range while still remaining relatively neutral. It also has a slight hint of warmth so it adds a little fun to the sound. Treble isn't compromised at all on the 8610.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> 209 is the most transparent so IMO it fleshes out the treble even more so and for me makes it fatiguing to listen to for long periods of time. 8610 has clarity emphasis on its mid range while still remaining relatively neutral. It also has a slight hint of warmth so it adds a little fun to the sound. Treble isn't compromised at all on the 8610.


 
   

 Thanks!


----------



## HumanSaurusRex

Can someone please compare the Leckerton Audio UHA-4 to the FIIO E17? Need a new portable dac/amp combo to drive my modded T50rp.


----------



## MRiNiCK

I been llooking to get the UHA-4 for awhile now since i feel like upgrading my iBasso D-Zero DAC/AMP.. What's another alternative i can buy other than this?


----------



## lee730

UHA6 MKII or Tralucent T1.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





mrinick said:


> I been llooking to get the UHA-4 for awhile now since i feel like upgrading my iBasso D-Zero DAC/AMP.. What's another alternative i can buy other than this?


 
  Hi, I have owned both of this amps concurrently and while very good I would opt for a higher end model. A D-Zero would be more like a side step so a higher model from either manufacturer would be IMO the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## ClieOS

I have a different view and find UHA-4 to be a much better amp then D-ZERO.


----------



## MRiNiCK

clieos said:


> I have a different view and find UHA-4 to be a much better amp then D-ZERO.




Alright Thanks.. i was initially supposed to get the UHA-4 but money was an issue at the time lol


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mrinick said:


> Alright Thanks.. i was initially supposed to get the UHA-4 but money was an issue at the time lol


 
   
  If you wanna even take it to another rlevel MRiNiCK I suggest you opt for the UHA6 MKII with OP-Amp 8610 (the UHA4 comes with this stock). Believe me owning both of them the MKII is clearly that much better than the 4 . It's worth the extra money.


----------



## MRiNiCK

lee730 said:


> If you wanna even take it to another rlevel MRiNiCK I suggest you opt for the UHA6 MKII with OP-Amp 8610 (the UHA4 comes with this stock). Believe me owning both of them the MKII is clearly that much better than the 4 . It's worth the extra money.




is it worth it for portable use.? because i'm always on the go no matter what days it is. lol and if im not well different story


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mrinick said:


> is it worth it for portable use.? because i'm always on the go no matter what days it is. lol and if im not well different story


 

 I think it is. It's about the same size as the UHA4 but just very slightly thicker. But the sound quality upgrade you get over the 4 is very much worth the extra difference in price. What will you be using it with though?


----------



## MRiNiCK

lee730 said:


> I think it is. It's about the same size as the UHA4 but just very slightly thicker. But the sound quality upgrade you get over the 4 is very much worth the extra difference in price. What will you be using it with though?




Ipod touch on the go and through my laptop at home.
Headphones- 1964 T CIEM, and DT1350
at Home, BrainWavz HM%, Ultrasone Pro 900, Sennheiser HD 650


----------



## MRiNiCK

lee730 said:


> I think it is. It's about the same size as the UHA4 but just very slightly thicker. But the sound quality upgrade you get over the 4 is very much worth the extra difference in price. What will you be using it with though?




 UHA6 MKII with OP-Amp 8610 online says it comes wit it as standard.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mrinick said:


> UHA6 MKII with OP-Amp 8610 online says it comes wit it as standard.


 

 I thought it came with 209 standard? Unless Nick went back to 8610 ? He use to charge an extra $10.00 I think for the upgrade over 209.


----------



## MRiNiCK

lee730 said:


> I thought it came with 209 standard? Unless Nick went back to 8610 ? He use to charge an extra $10.00 I think for the upgrade over 209.




lol well lucky me then.


----------



## Nachkebia

Hey guys,

I love this amp, perfect size, sound and price but usb connection has stopped working after all these years and now I am in need of new portable amp. Should I go with this again or there are new devices i look through?


----------



## max111

What not just send it back to nick and get it fix?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I love this amp, perfect size, sound and price but usb connection has stopped working after all these years and now I am in need of new portable amp. Should I go with this again or there are new devices i look through?


 

 You an do as the poster above or even consider upgrading to the UHA6 MKII which is a better sounding amp IMO.


----------



## Bazirker

Does anyone both a UHA-4 and a UHA-6S mkII that they would be willing to snap a couple of photos of for the sake of size comparison?


----------



## lee730

Going from memory they both are similar in overall size (length & width) with the UHA4 being about half the thickness of the UHA6. Both are quite portable IMO with the UHA4 being the most portable. In terms of sound the UHA6 MKII is a noticeable improvement IMO and well worth the price premium. Now if you need very fine volume attenuation for lower volume listening without channel imbalance (ideal for sensitive IEMs) then the UHA4 may be more suited to your needs. This is more so of an issue if you are using sources with a powerful LO which can then lead to channel imbalance on the MKII model. But at the same time you can request for a lower gain setting which should mitigate this issue (if any).


----------



## Bazirker

Thanks for the comments! I'm having severe problems with channel imbalance on my CIEM's, so I appreciate your thought on that too.


----------



## erod

Hello everyone. I am thinking of getting the UHA-4, but I am debating spending a bit more on the UHA-6 MKII.
   
  I can see that one of the posters above says that it is worth the extra money. I was just looking for a few more opinions.
   
  I own the Ultrasone Signature DJ. It isn't hard to drive, but I am looking for an upgrade from my computer's soundcard and do not want to lose the detail, soundstage and bass that the Sigs provide.
   
  I should add that this would be my first dac/amp purchase. I am also not the type to purchase a bunch of equipment to audition and slowly "go up the ladder". I mean to say that I would like to make one purchase and stick with it for a long time. I do have a budget though, and the UHA-6 MKII would be as high as I am willing to go
   
  As far as portability goes, as long as it has a battery and I can use it without a wallwart, that's good enough for me. I mean to say that if one is a bit thicker but is clearly better, that would be the right choice.
   
  ClieOS's sub-200 amp shootout is what brought me here. Something tells me that I would be happy with the UHA-4, but I just want to know if I'll be missing out on a lot for not wanting to spend the extra $80.


----------



## Bazirker

I haven't heard the UHA-4, but recently got the 6Sii.  It rocks pretty hard.  I had the same quandary as you and decided to just go with the nicer dac/amp so I didn't find myself being bit by the upgrade bug a few months later.  I'd love to hear it side by side with the UHA-4 and see if there is a big difference...


----------



## Koopa989

i recently upgraded to the 6Smk2(209) from a uha4(627) and the 6s is simply in another league. 

the uha4 was a very clean and neutral amp but to me, the price difference is absolutely worth it.


----------



## lee730

I agree. If you can afford to spend a little extra and get the MKII. They are on different levels and that is the truth (IMO) .


----------



## nakedtoes

ANyone roll the opamps in the UH4A amp to like OPA627.... isst just as easy as plug and play?


----------



## ClieOS

nakedtoes said:


> ANyone roll the opamps in the UH4A amp to like OPA627.... isst just as easy as plug and play?


 
  
 Err, no. UHA-4's opamp are soldered on the PCB. If You want to roll opamp, you need to get the UHA-6S MK2 instead.


----------



## nakedtoes

THanks... anyone UH4A amps comes with OPA 627? how does it sound like ?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hi guys, haven't been on here in awhile due to a heavy schedule and shifting interests on other threads. Thought I'd pop by and say I'll be doing a fall clean out sale soon. I'm thinking of letting my UHA-4 go due to me having way to many amps around. My UHA-4 is in excellent condition is completely black in color and has the 8610 chip installed. Thought I'd post this here and do a interest check on the unit and see if it's worth it to me to let the little amp go. If anyone is interested feel free to PM me.


----------



## headwhacker

Hi, just got a UHA-4 with OPA627 opamp. So far, I really like the detail resolution this tiny amp is capable of doing. From a very sensitive JH16 to a 600-ohm Beyerdynamic T1 this tiny Leckerton can properly drive both phones.
  
 I got the O2 ahead of UHA-4 because I thought the tiny amp won't have enough power to properly drive a 600-ohm headphone. I'm glad I was wrong.
  
 Pairing UHA-4 to a DX50 is a very portable, capable rig that can drive a wide variety of phones. The DAC section maybe useless for me but it's a pretty nice add-on.
  
 I think my journey of finding the most portable and compact rig without sacrificing the SQ I prefer ends here.
  
 DX50 -> UHA-4 -> JH16/T1


----------



## Moak

Does anyone have any experience how UHA-4 the harmonizes with a Grado GH2, SR325e and/or Audioquest NightOwl?


----------

